# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  Biker aus der Gegend Linz?

## MC Novalis

Hi!

hab mir gedacht ich nutz mal des forum um viell. ein paar leute zu finden die aus der gegend Linz (OÖ) kommen und auch, wie ich dem bergab-fahr-wahnsin verfallen sind.  :Wink:  

aus meinem freundes kreis macht leider keiner diesen sport. 
den meisten bricht beim bloßen gedanken an arten der fortbewegung ohne motor schon der kalte schweiß aus. (seit ma alle den führerschein ham, is bei alle andern vorbei mit fahrrad und so)

drum steh ich ziemlich allein da.  :Cry:  

möcht heuer mal öfters nach Windischgarsten fahren (Wurbauerkogel) weils von Linz ned so weit weg is und was ich bis jetz weiß dort eine FR und eine DH strecke sind.  :Twisted:  

wens jemanden unter euch gibt, der viell. den selben plan hat, dann postets mal hier!

würd mich freuen, wenn sich ein paar leutz finden würden, und ich nicht immer komplett alleine fahrem müsste (wird ja a zach  :Wink:  )

in diesem sinne,

greetz, MC Novalis  :Smile:

----------


## trek

griaß di

es gibt in linz scho a boar die was des selba machen wie du! windischgarsten sind wir auch öfters, aber meistens bischofsmais

dieses wochenende fahren wir z.b. am samstag nach leogang für 2 tage, wannst lust hast kanst ja vorbeischauen.
meldest dich am besten bei mir per mail
05112009 a-t fh-wels dot at

----------


## Sansibar

Hallo,

wir kommen aus Ried/Innkreis. is ja net so weit weg. Windischgarsten möcht ma heuer unbedingt mal fahren, aber dieses woe fahren wir nach bischofsmais. Wär auch net sooo weit!

----------


## MC Novalis

hey! freut mich dass sich da wer meldet!  :Smile:  

@ trek: des we gehts leider ned bei mir. leogang wär mal a fette sache. bin i gern mal dabei!!! da red ma si echt mal zam!  :Big Grin:  

@ Sansibar: werd wahrscheinlich des WE 14. und 15.7. mal windischgarsten cruisen. da könnt man sich ja was ausmachen.  :Mr. Brown:  

bischofsmais hab i jetz scho so oft was gehört. wo is des eigentlich genau?
und wie weit von linz?   :Confused:  

aja: wenns ums ausmachen geht: schreibts ma bitte pn oder so.

nur derzeit bin i nur unter der woche (mo bis fr) im forum online (in der arbeit)
weil mei pc daham is bissl im arsch.  :Smash PC:  

auf jeden fall freuts mich echt dass so schnell wer geantwortet hat.

freu mi über jeden weiteren der hier meinem "hilferuf" antwortet!

ps: voriges WE am sonntag um ca. 14:30 is einer mit an fetten freerider und in voller montur durch linz-ebelsberg , in richtung schildenberg gefahren.kann des wer von euch gewesen sein?  :Confused:  

greetz

----------


## Sansibar

14.-15.07. können wir leider nicht - aber der sommer ist ja noch lang. wird sicher mal passen! Und Leogang muss sich auch mal ausgehen!

Bischofsmais ist AB Richtung Passau - Abfahrt Deggendorf - weiter Richtung Regen. Ich schätze mal gute 2h von Linz?!?

Bin übrigens auch nur zu den Zeiten online!

Dann hoffentlich bis bald mal!

----------


## MC Novalis

aha! dort is des!

schade. aber wie du schon richtig sagst: der sommer is noch lang. (aber trotzdem immer zu kurz)

i werd dir einfach schreiben, wenn wieder vor hab runter zu fahren.

kannst mir auch deinerseits bescheit geben wenn was in planung is.

greetz

----------


## nagl

Ich bin oft bei den Trails in Plesching.
Könnma ja mal fahren wennst zeit hast.
lg

----------


## MelodicFarting

mhm.. hab heute glaub ich das erste jemand in Linz mit einem Fullfaced gesehen...  :Big Grin:  
irgendwo da beim Bulgariplatz heißt der glaub ich... bin mir aber ned sicher... dort in der nähe halt... wäre ja geil, wenn der auch hier angemeldet wäre..?

----------


## MC Novalis

maria! jetz hätt i scho fast auf den thread vergessen!  :EEK!:   :Redface:  

ich wars auf jeden fall ned. war bis heute krank daheim.  :Confused:  

von wo kommst du? bzw. wo bist du immer so unterwegs?

greetz

----------


## trek

wie wärs mal mit einem Stammtisch in Linz von den Owifoarern? 
z.b.: cheeese am dienstag mit spagethi essen um 1 euro

----------


## MC Novalis

des wär mal a idee! 
so könnt man mal a paar gesichter zu den user-namen kennen lernen und etwas quatschen.
also ich fänds ned schlecht. müsst ma mal alle die in dem fred scho was von sich geben haben anschreiben und an treff punkt und an tag usw. ausmachen.

persönlich wär ma a lokal etwas außerhalb des stadtzentrums fast lieber, wegen parkmöglichkeiten und so.
(spontan fallen ma da es "Da Marco" in Leonding, es "Oeder Schmankerl" in Oed, das "Stradivari" am Bindermichl, und das "Atrium" in Leonding)
wenns ums spaghetti futtern geht, da gäbs (auch in Oed) das "Bravo", da is MI so a spaghetti tag.

sagts mal was ihr davon haltet.

greetz

----------


## EvilKnievil

grüß euch!!

i bin zwar ned aus linz (sondan aus ebensee!) aba i geh in linz in dschui und bin a dort im heim...

hab zwar in linz nu nia wen mid an bigbike gseng aba fandads cool wann ma a boa linza biker kennenlernen würde

ja und des essn im cheese wa cool, hab davon ah scha was gherd bzw werd i heid sogar scha dort sein! 

vl wiad des ja wiakli moi was...


cu berni

----------


## MelodicFarting

> maria! jetz hätt i scho fast auf den thread vergessen!   
> 
> ich wars auf jeden fall ned. war bis heute krank daheim.  
> 
> von wo kommst du? bzw. wo bist du immer so unterwegs?
> 
> greetz


Ich komm aus Auhof.. .dort gleich neben der Auhofschule bzw. der Universität....  
Unterwegs hauptsächlich hier bei den kleinen verstreuten Trails überall rund um St.Magdalena, Elmberg, Gründberg, Pfenningberg, GIS,...
Wobei, wie du im Profil siehst, ich eher nur mit Enduro/Light Freeride fahre.

Werd aber jetzt zukünftig wohl auch öfters mal in Ebelsberg vorbeischauen.





> des wär mal a idee! 
> so könnt man mal a paar gesichter zu den user-namen kennen lernen und etwas quatschen.
> also ich fänds ned schlecht. müsst ma mal alle die in dem fred scho was von sich geben haben anschreiben und an treff punkt und an tag usw. ausmachen.
> 
> persönlich wär ma a lokal etwas außerhalb des stadtzentrums fast lieber, wegen parkmöglichkeiten und so.
> (spontan fallen ma da es "Da Marco" in Leonding, es "Oeder Schmankerl" in Oed, das "Stradivari" am Bindermichl, und das "Atrium" in Leonding)
> wenns ums spaghetti futtern geht, da gäbs (auch in Oed) das "Bravo", da is MI so a spaghetti tag.
> 
> sagts mal was ihr davon haltet.
> ...


Jo gute Idee. Grundsätzlich wärs mir wurscht wo, aber wäre nett, wenn mas wo machen könnten, wo irgendwie ein öffentliches Verkehrsmittel aa vorbeikommt, da ich nur Motorlos unterwegs bin, und anscheinend am anderen Ende der Stadt wohne... :Mr. Blue:

----------


## MC Novalis

mhm wie damma do ... ? also bis auf Atrium kommst überall supi mit die öffentlichen hin (von da stadt weg mit 12er oder 15er bus)

würd sagen, mal an alle, die daran interesse ham sich mal mit gleichgesinnten wo auf a drangl (oder a spaghetti *g*) zum treffen:

stimmen ma mal ab wo die mehrheit hintendiert, und wenn ma a locatio ham, mach ma uns an "termin" aus

so oder so ähnlich halt ...

----------


## MelodicFarting

> mhm wie damma do ... ? also bis auf Atrium kommst überall supi mit die öffentlichen hin (von da stadt weg mit 12er oder 15er bus)
> 
> würd sagen, mal an alle, die daran interesse ham sich mal mit gleichgesinnten wo auf a drangl (oder a spaghetti *g*) zum treffen:
> 
> stimmen ma mal ab wo die mehrheit hintendiert, und wenn ma a locatio ham, mach ma uns an "termin" aus
> 
> so oder so ähnlich halt ...


Also, ich würd Innenstadt oder dort in der Nähe wo jedenfalls bevorzugen... nach Leonding, Traun oder dort raus, möcht i eher ned unbedingt...  :Embarrassment: 

 S' Cheese war eh okay. Wenn die spagetti dort ordentlich schmecken,.... unds Bier ned allzu teuer is...  :Mr Purple:

----------


## trek

ich wäre auch fürs cheeese. dort gibts sogar die möglichkeit, dass man sich dvds (radl dvds) anschauen kann auf der großen leinwand.

----------


## MelodicFarting

wirklich? Dann wär des ja eh schon optimal...  :Smile:

----------


## MC Novalis

ok. dann würd ich malo sagen: mach mas im cheeese.

nach mein derzeitigen wissensstand san ma dann drei leut, oder könnts ihr no a paar aufstellen?

wann hättets euch denn vorgestellt?

----------


## MelodicFarting

ich könnt noch einen Auftreiben...ist zwar kein reinrassiger freerider, ist aber trotzdem tauglich dafür...  :Big Grin:

----------


## MC Novalis

passt! einpacken und mitnehmen! *G*

sagts mal alle wann ihr euch des vorstellen würdet ....


ajaaaaa! bevor ichs vergess!: wissts ihr viell a paar geile spots in linz wo man so a bissl a "urban-freeride"-filmchen basteln könnte?

----------


## MelodicFarting

das könnma ja dann alles auch am Stammtisch besprechen... :Stick Out Tongue:  
kommt drauf an wasd machen willst... für lange stufen etc, ist natürlich der Schloßberg ganz okay, ansonsten bei der Uni hab ich schonmal ein paar mitn bmx auch gsehen...


Also, von meinerseite her würds eigentlich eh fast immer gehen... Donnerstag aber eher nicht, da komm ich erst so spät nach Linz herunter, wenn überhaupt...

----------


## MC Novalis

so eine gute mischung aus treppen, mauern und kanten runter springen, fahren, etc.
einfach a paar versch. squenzen die was her machen aneinander geschnitten.

schlossberg und freienberg wären da schon ganz günstig. pöstlingberg wär auch geil (da könnte man ja mit der bahn rauf fahren) falls es da ev. a paar wegerl runter gibt. ...

DO is bei mir eh a ned so günstig.

----------


## MelodicFarting

Naja, wenn mas jetzt wirklich im Cheese machen, dann müss ma eh fast Dienstag machen, wegen den Spaghetti...  :Embarrassment:  
Falls das bei wem ned geht, wäre Mittwoch auch optimal!


Also, wo du gleich die ganzen Spots nebeneinander hast, kenn ich hier in Linz ehrlich gesagt gar nichts...^
Am Pöstlingberg, müsst sich bestimmt was finden lassen, und das wäre mit der Bahn auch wirklich optimal!  :Thumb Up:  daran hab ich noch gar nie gedacht...^ 
Ansostn kenn ich mich in Linz herunten auch ned so aus... höchstens noch in Urfahr/Auhof herüben...
Da könnts zur Not eh auch mal vorbeischauen... da gibts ein paar ganz nette trails, bei ein paar sind hier über Nacht auch ein paar künstliche Hügeln schon gwachsen... :Big Grin:  da ists halt mitn auffifahren/aufischiebn a bissal a zache angelegenheit...

----------


## trek

i kann ah nu so 2-3 leute mitnehmen.

cheeese ist perfekt!

somit wäre mein vorschlag:
6.11.2007         1. Stammtisch Downhill-Board im Cheeese

----------


## MelodicFarting

> i kann ah nu so 2-3 leute mitnehmen.
> 
> cheeese ist perfekt!
> 
> somit wäre mein vorschlag:
> 6.11.2007         1. Stammtisch Downhill-Board im Cheeese


November is a bissal streßig bei mir... aber der 6.muaß eh gehen,  weil am 13. und am 20. geht zu 100% nicht... erscht am 27.November wieder...

----------


## trek

von mir aus können wir es diese woche auch noch machen. ich bin relativ flexibel. aber morgen wird halt doch etwas kurzfristig sein!

----------


## klana_radikala

ich stell mich freiwillig dazu wen keiner was dagegn hat  :Smile: 

leute kann ich leider keine mehr aufstelln da ich bisher eig. auch immer alleine gfahrn bin, eventuell werd ich im bikeboard noch einen post machen

----------


## MelodicFarting

> ich stell mich freiwillig dazu wen keiner was dagegn hat 
> 
> leute kann ich leider keine mehr aufstelln da ich bisher eig. auch immer alleine gfahrn bin, eventuell werd ich im bikeboard noch einen post machen


oh servus, bist jetzt aa do angemeldet?  :Big Grin: 





> von mir aus können wir es diese woche auch noch machen. ich bin relativ flexibel. aber morgen wird halt doch etwas kurzfristig sein!


ja schau kloar. Eventuell am Donnerstag/Freitag...? 


Naja, damit wärn ma schauamoi 4Leute. Wenn ich noch einen mitnehmen kann, und der trek auch 2-3 wär des eh schau a kloane runde...

----------


## klana_radikala

de woche bin i ab donnerstag in vorarlberg, mittwoch ist auch blöd (packen etc.)

also falls ihr die woche schon was aufstellen wollt müsst ihr ohne mich auskommen

außerdem find ich alleine sowieso nicht hin XD

----------


## MC Novalis

na aber hallo! des nimmt ja schon formen an! *freuz*

heute wär bei mir ev. möglich.

ansonsten plan i ma gleich den nächsten DI (06.11.2007) ein.

no a grundlegende frage (ob jetz heut oder nächste woche): welche uhrzeit ?!!!
wär glaub ich auch ganz gut das auszumachen! *G*

gr33tz

----------


## klana_radikala

also ich höre heute um 15:45 auf zu arbeiten, fahr eine halbe stunde nach hause 16:15, zieh meine protektoren an, setzt mich aufs rad und fahr richtung ebelsberg => 16:30 würd bei mir ca. hin haun

----------


## MC Novalis

whouwh! ned so schnell! i hätt eigentlich das treffen gemeint  :Wink:   *G*

nebenbei: es räägnet volle hüsn. des würd heut a volle schlammschlacht geben in ebelsberg.  :EEK!:

----------


## klana_radikala

beim ham foan hob i e nu an plottn griagt --.--

jetzt rends wieder

owa es is nass, kalt und regnet (eigentlich ned shcilmm, owa mei gwand is a nass und kalt)

die woche wirds e nichts mehr

aber ne gute nachricht bits auch: mein helm ist heute angekommen ^^

fehlt nur mehr protektorshort, ne brille die in/auf den helm und mich passt, und protektorhandschuhe

----------


## MC Novalis

hihi! ein panzer-höschen  :Wink:  

@ all: wie siehts jetz wegen einer uhrzeit, nächsten DI aus?

----------


## klana_radikala

zwischn 18 und 19h würde ich mal sagen, da hat jeder zeit von der arbeit nach hause zu kommen und sich fertig zu machen XD

----------


## MC Novalis

*Info:

DIENSTAG  06.11.2007  18:00 - 19:00  CHEEESE*


gebts bitte bescheit ob des für euch ok is!!

gr33tz

----------


## klana_radikala

paaaaasst ^^

wen ma wer sogt wie i hin kummt geht des sicher  :Smile: 

des is genau der dienstag vor der steelquater meisterschaft am pfenningberg, de is am darauf folgenden sonntag ^^

----------


## MC Novalis

von wo bistn du?

----------


## klana_radikala

in der nähe von da bim haltestelle saporoshjestraße

also beim ärtztezentrum - eurospar - baumax

----------


## MC Novalis

dann bist ned mal weit weg von mir. wohn drüben bei schöregnhub-bad, in der siedlung auf der gegenüberliegenden straßenseite (scharmühlwinkel)

und bei der BP beim baumax stehn ma fast jeden abend mit die autos rum.
wenn i in der arbeit bin, bin i quasi fast bei dir ums eck. arbei beim Gebauer & Griller (da am ende von kleinmünchen)

----------


## trek

passt

eventuell reservieren??

----------


## klana_radikala

aha

don kennat mia si vorher treffn dast ma zagst wie i ins cheese kumm, weil alane find i do sicha ned hin

----------


## trek

ja können wir machen, eh am besten bei der bim haltestelle scharlinz.

----------


## MelodicFarting

> aha
> 
> don kennat mia si vorher treffn dast ma zagst wie i ins cheese kumm, weil alane find i do sicha ned hin


findest eh ganz einfach...
des is in der waltherstraße... in der nähe vom Taubenmarkt/Promenade... :Big Grin:

----------


## klana_radikala

scharlinz is supa, um wie fü h den ca??

----------


## MC Novalis

griaß eich! bin a wieda da. hab die letzten tage ned wirklich vü zeit gehabt ins netz zu schaun.

was hab ich verpasst?  :Wink: 

lg

----------


## klana_radikala

na, eig. ned wirlkich

nur da trek hüft ma beim zum cheese findn

owa antwort hob i nu kane graigt

fois er sie nimma möt:

bei wöcher hoitestö soi i aussteign und wie muass i don geh das i do hi kumm?

----------


## MelodicFarting

gib einfach mal im Googlemap oder beim online routenplaner "Waltherstraße Linz" ein...  :Wink:

----------


## klana_radikala

wird gemacht

was haltet ihr eigentlich davon wenn wir mal nach der arbeit einen urbanen nacht ride in der linzer innenstadt veranstalten??

n paar fußgänger übern haufen fahren und so XD

nein, ihr wisst schon was ich meine  :Wink:

----------


## MC Novalis

des is ma a schon mal vorgeschwebt.

wär glaub ich ganz a feine sache. da ham ma bei treffen auch gleich noch a thema, worüber wir quatschen können....

----------


## klana_radikala

d.h. wen ich hin finde

der hr. scotty mein vom taubenmarkt dann links n paar meter, und dann nochmal links oder so

omg. is das kompliziert

es ist nich zufällig jemand um 17:50 am taubenmarkt umd mir zu zeigen wie ich hin komme? bzw. jemand den ich unauffällig da hin verfolgen kann

----------


## trek

@ klana radikala
werd nicht von mir daheim hinkommen, sondern direkt

habe leider erst so ab halb 8 zeit, hoffe dass ihr dann noch da seit. 
wie schauts denn jetzt aus mit erkennungszeichen (ev. ein a4 blatt wo groß DH oben steht oder so)

dann bis morgen

----------


## klana_radikala

erkennungsblatt währe echt eine gute idee

ja, dan werde ich mich morgen eben auf die suche machen gegn 18h XD

dan kann ich mir e zeit lassen und vorher noch nach hause fahren, rad weg sperren, protektoren ablegen, vl. sogar noch waschen und dan gemütlich zum stammtisch erscheinen (wahrscheinlich völlig genervt weil ich das nicht finden werde)

----------


## MC Novalis

moinsen!

also hab i des jetz so richtig verstanden: heute ca. 18:00 cheeese.

könnten ja alle mitn fullface kommen, dann würd man sich sicher gleich erkennen *G*   :Wink:

----------


## klana_radikala

währe gar keine so blöde idee XD 
wer macht mit?
ich nehme den helm mit  :Smile:

----------


## MC Novalis

oh nein, der scheints ernst zu meinen  :Wink:

----------


## klana_radikala

es währ zumindest keine blöde idee

am liebsten würd ich ja mein bike aufn tisch stellen, aber das funktioniert leider nicht XD (der tisch, nicht das bike)

morgen bekomme ich meine neue scheibe *freu*
eine 203mm xtr  :Smile: 

bin schon gespannt ob ich heute ins cheeese finde, bzw. ob ich euch das da drinnen finde  :Big Grin:  

was könnt ma den machen das ma uns finden?

----------


## MC Novalis

gibts a reservierung? wenn ja könn man ja nach der reservierung fragen und sich den tisch zeigen lassen.

ansonsten wärs ned schlecht mit dem zettel (es weiß halt keiner wer als erstes dort is. so müsst jeder mit an "DH" zettel oder sowas kommen)

oder vielleicht schaff mas dass ma uns wirklich alle zu einer fixen zeit vorm cheeese treffen?

gr33tz

----------


## MC Novalis

> also hab i des jetz so richtig verstanden: heute ca. 18:00 cheeese.



kann mir bitte mal wer drauf antworten  :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:  

aja: noch a möglichkeit uns zu finden: wir stellen mal alle unsere nummer hier rein, und dan könnt man sich gegenseitig anrufen wen man dort is.

meine: 0650 5148622

----------


## klana_radikala

meine is 0660 81 69 401

am leichtesten warads wen ma sie glei am taubenmarkt treffn, mit helm oder zettel XD

weil a für a fixe zeit ko i biem cheese ned garantiern, hob jo wieda amoi kan plan  :Smile:

----------


## MelodicFarting

Novalis, was ist denn dein Vorname, damit ich weiß, wie ich dich einspeichern kann...^^  :Mr. Orange:  

Sry, bin gerade erst jetzt heimgekommen. Hätte ned gedacht, das es noch so spät wird. Hoff es sats ma ned böse, dass ich mich erst so spät gmeldet hab...^ Beim Nächsten bin ich aber dabei! Habts ihr euch heute schon einen Termin wieder ausgmacht? wie lang warts denn dort? Wer isn alles gekommen? Los, Erzählts!, jede Schweinerei  :Big Grin:

----------


## klana_radikala

ich bin um 6 kommen, hab 4 bier, 3 teller spaghetti und 2 nickerchen auf der bar hinter mich gebracht, dan is der trek mit 2 freunden kommen
dan is noch einer kommen mit seiner freundinn, der is wieder gangen
ich hab noch 2 radler trunken
dan ist 1 gangen
und dann simma zum auto gangen, sachen holen, wieder von 1 verabschieden
und dan mit der bim nach hause
angekommen ibin ich um ca. 23h

----------


## MC Novalis

tach!

also mein vorname is Michael.

habs gestern einfach nicht zam gebracht einen parkplatz zu finden  :Evil:  
hab dann ein paar mal mitn radikalen telefoniert, und im eneffekt, war ich leider ned da  :Evil:   :Frown:  

i hoff stark dass ma es demnächst bald wieder schaffen ein treffen zu organisieren.

beim nächsten mal wärs ideal, wenn ma es schaffen könnten dass ma alle so ziemlich zur selben zeit kommen.
viell. lässt sich auch drüber reden dass wir des treffen wo machen wo a die leut die mtn auto kommen ka parkplatzproblem haben ?

lg an alle!

----------


## MelodicFarting

jo, viellecht noch a bissal besser organisieren... jo, bei mir ists sie sich leider ned mehr ausgegangen... bin erst irgendwas um nach 9 auf Linz gekommen, und war von der Arbeit saufertig... hab dann auch ned gewußt, ob noch werd dort ist, drum hab ichs lieber gleich lassen... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):    
bast, hab dei nummer mal eingespeichert....
ajo...: 0664/5745360 - Daniel  :Wink:

----------


## klana_radikala

kenna ma scho moi wieda mochn

parkhäuser gibts e gnuag in linz

wir kennatns a mid am urbanan ride kombiniern, z.B. treffpunkt am obersten parkdeck vom passage, don gehts moi owe und quer durch die city, lokale gibts don e gnuag in de ma si eine setzn kon

wobei ma don hoid schaun muass wo ma de bikes hin stön kon

sunst lokal mäßig hedad i amoi das aps vorgschlogn, sunst wissad i söwa a ned wirklich wos

o. bei da simonystroßn is a i. wos wo ma sie eine sitzn kon

owa do wissts es sicha mehr als i

----------


## MC Novalis

besser oragnisieren is a stichwort1

also fangen ma gleich mal damit an:

als erstes brauch ma alle von die jeweils anderen die nummer  (ein paar hams ja schon gepostet)

zweitens müssn wir checken an welchem datum und uhrzeit alle wieder gleichzeitig zeit ham.

drittens brauch ma a location wo alle hin kommen können (parkplatzsituation  :Wink:  ) bzw. hin finden.

und wenn dann wieder a termin steht, sollt man wenn möglich schaun dass alle ziemlich zur selben zeit kommen (ned dass einer alleine da hockt, und sich zwangsläufig ansaufen muss *G*   :Wink:  )

was haltets von dem plan?

----------


## klana_radikala

der plan hod ähnlichkeit mit dem vorigen

nur an der ausfrührung hod ghapert wies ausschaut  :Smile: 

wobei i gonz glücklich woa mid meim bier und meine spaghetti XD

aber gut, auf ein neues

----------


## MC Novalis

öhnlich aber nicht gleich  :Wink: 

wenn wer a bessere organistaions-idee, gleich posten!

soll ja nächstes mal funzen  :Smile:

----------


## MelodicFarting

habts ihr eigentlich am Dienstag schon was geplant, oder eh nur gsoffen?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## klana_radikala

ne, keine pläne

gsoffen hat auch keiner wirklich, trek hatte 2 bier, und ein freund von ihm 1, die andern waren anti

und ich halt die 4bier und 2 radler

ja, meinst jetzt wegen dem nächsten treffen oder wegen nem urbanen night ride?

am besten währs wen wir das wirklich spät machen würden, wen fast keine/garkeine leute mehr auf den straßen sind
o. am wochnende an nem nachmittag, muss ma halt aufpassn wegen den fußgängern, dafür hat man publikum  :Twisted:

----------


## MC Novalis

also WE und nachnmittag, ergibt glaub ich eine gute mischung.
mit publikum is meiner meinung schon interessanter, weil man will ja seinen sport präsentieren.  :Wink: 

ich möcht unbedingt so an ride mit ana video-session verbinden. wäre ideal, weil da hätt ma gleich a paar fahrer, verschiedene fahrstile, usw.
dann kennt auch jeder ein paar andere locations und im endeffekt lässt sich da dann a fesches "linzer urban-freeride"-vid basteln.
(und da wär nacht ned so günstig, weil mei cam im dunkeln recht träge is)

also!: mach ma was gehert! (bevor endgültig nur noch a sauwetter is  :Wink: )   :Smile: 

greetz

----------


## klana_radikala

jo, des wochnend is wetter e sch*****

und nächstes homma vl. sogoa scho schnee, also wen ma wos mochn soitatn wir des schnellstens beschließen  :Smile: 

jo, so a video hedad scho wos

kennad ma don a ins i-net stelln  :Wink: 

also, vorschläge für den ride?

das wochnende is wetter scheisse, nächstes zu 90%auch, außerdem bin ich in wien, d.h. es würde da höchstens fr nachmittag gehen bevor ich weck fahre

----------


## MC Novalis

vorschlag: geile location für an "park-dh" = der park am römerberg (wos in der nähe vom sportler rauf geht) zum beispiel.

da weiß ich noch ein paar, nur fallens ma grad ned ein  :Wink:

----------


## klana_radikala

i kennad nur locations für klanere drop sequenzen beisteuern
z.B. die stufen vom finanzamt am hauptplatz, bei der goethe bissi weiter beim übergang über die u-bahn die stufen

geht allerdings alles ins flat, ist aber selbst für mich kein problem, und das heißt schon was  :Wink: 
wie währs eig. das wochnende??

weil nachmittag solls angeblich heute besser werden

----------


## MC Novalis

kommendes WE? müsstt ma uns zam reden.

den ultimative gap, hab ich drüben in urfahr gefunden: da bei dera komischen "kokomo"-bar. zu denen eanan parkplatz (hintern haus)  gehts relativ steil runter, und am ende kommt dann a ca 3/4 m hohe mauer. hinter der mauer gehts dann ca.2,5 - 3 m runter auf den parkplatz von an wohnhaus.
da bräucht man nur aus ein zwei breite pfosten und a paar bretter an behelfs-kicker zimmern, und hätt den ultimativen gap-drop  :Smile:

----------


## MelodicFarting

> vorschlag: geile location für an "park-dh" = der park am römerberg (wos in der nähe vom sportler rauf geht) zum beispiel.
> 
> da weiß ich noch ein paar, nur fallens ma grad ned ein


jo, der park der ist super... dort hinterm sportler (freinberg is des glaub ich, oder) gibts überhaupt a paar nette Sachen bestimmt... 





> z.B. die stufen vom finanzamt am hauptplatz


das sind ja glaub ich nur 4-5 Stufen... springst zwar nett ins flat, aber sieht auch ned so ur-arg aus... aber kann ma ja trotzdem machen..^ Links und Rechts von der Eisenbahnbrücke gibts auch ganz ordentliche, sind aber ned wirklich fürs springen gedacht...wer sich trotzdem von euch mitn Bike reinspringen traut bekommt a 6-Hitn von mir zahlt...  :Mr Purple:  
sonst, stufen, stiegen, egal ob kurz oder lang findet man eh überall so halbwegs brauchbare, wenn man ein wenig bei uns herumschaut...




> den ultimative gap, hab ich drüben in urfahr gefunden: da bei dera komischen "kokomo"-bar. zu denen eanan parkplatz (hintern haus)  gehts relativ steil runter, und am ende kommt dann a ca 3/4 m hohe mauer. hinter der mauer gehts dann ca.2,5 - 3 m runter auf den parkplatz von an wohnhaus.
> da bräucht man nur aus ein zwei breite pfosten und a paar bretter an behelfs-kicker zimmern, und hätt den ultimativen gap-drop


kokomo... das is ja de tanzbar, oder? wo früher die saugute pizzeria war? wenn ich mich ned vertuh, weiß ich schon wasd meinst...
3/4 hoch ist die nur? Ich dachte immer die wäre höher, bzw. dass dahinter ein privater Parkplatz ist, und davor aber noch a paar Büsche, dass das unmöglich machen würd... 
werd mal schauen vorbeischauen dort, und mir das genauer ansehen^^
 is ja ned so arg weit wega von mir. bzw. ist daneben derzeit auch gleich eine Baustelle für die 1-2Pfosten  :Twisted:  



Ich sags aber glei, dass i des Wochenende rein gar nichts machen kann, weil ich mir wo a Darmgrippe eingfaungt hab...

----------


## klana_radikala

jo, des wochnende währ a bissi spontan XD

jo, in de stiagn nebn da eisenbahnbruckn konnst ned gscheid eine springa weilst so guad wia kan onlaufn hoin konnst

und des blede is das doch relativ steil owe geht und unt grod weiter (is ma auf gfoin wie i bei der arbeit, des is der glaskasten direkt danebn, grod den damm owe bin, glick kopt das mi unt ned drüber kaut hod

----------


## MelodicFarting

naja, anlauf bekommst genug, du sollst ja auch nicht gleich die 6Meter runter ins Flat springen  :Big Grin:  

aja, neman Lentos is auch was ganz nettes.... Gleich neben der Terasse vom Kaffe geht eine Mauer weg... von der kannst in die Wiese runter, von dort dort über die nächste Mauer ins Flat bzw. auf die Oberfläche der anderen Mauer, von der du dann nochmals runter auf die Straße springen kannst... 
ist ned extrem, aber ganz lustig.

----------


## klana_radikala

de frage is don obst bei der 2. kantn ned auf de fressn foist wennst zu schnell bist und nur mehr mim hinterradl aufsetzt vor der kantn, owa probiern ko mas sicher moi, außerdem is jo do a stiagn a in da mittn von da 2. kantn, d.h. ma ko der erste foan und don afoch de boa stufn als sicherheit stod da 2. kantn springa

----------


## MelodicFarting

die Stufen links und rechts von der *Eisenbahnbrücke auf der Urfahraner Seite* sind in einem durch... da gibts keine Unterbrechung/2.Kante... :Wink:

----------


## klana_radikala

ned eisenbahn

i man de  beim lentos

des hob i ma heid ongschaud

do is 1. kante, wiese, geht locker, owa nocha sand 2 kanten, und zwoa in genau so am bledn obstond dast entweder über de letzte owe kippst oder echt so an derartign speed host dast drüber springa konnst

oda du bist trial fahrer und hupfst am hinterradl owe XD

----------


## klana_radikala

no, wos is los? kana mehr do der schreibt?

wie schauts aus, we hod de wochn amoi zeit das ma si de locations moi onschaun und eventuell probefoan?

o. moch ma am dienstog wieda an klanen stammtisch im cheese, bzw. wie schauts do eig aus, won moch ma des wieda, do kennat ma si a glei zomredn wegnam foan

----------


## MC Novalis

hab ma gestern die neuesten posts gelesen aber ka zeit mehr gehabt zum antworten.

des wtter schaut derzeit ned recht einladend aus zum fahrn (einfach nur scheußlich  :Wink: )

wegen treffen: schau ma mal was die andern dazu sagen... falls wieder mal einer in den fred schaut.

greetz

----------


## MelodicFarting

jo, also wie gsagt hab ich erst frühestens in 2Wochen wieder zeit... also ab dem Wochenende vom 20.November so herum - weiß das genaue datum leider ned - . Hab daweil noch mit schule und arbeit ziemlich streß... dann ehts aber 100%ig zu jeder Zeit  :Smile:

----------


## klana_radikala

ja, es eilt sowieso nicht  :Smile: 
von mir aus können wir auch bei 1m schnee fahren  :Wink: 

im BB wollen sie mir einreden dass ich mein bike verkaufen soll und n freerider kaufen weil ich angeblich nen zu extremen fahrstil habe für mein bike

ich wills abre nicht hergeben, das ist mein baby, ich liebe es XD

----------


## MC Novalis

was fahrstn leicht?

----------


## klana_radikala

ja, nur weil ich hin und wieder nen 1,5m flat drop nehme meinens das es eingeht

drum werd ich jetzt halt keine 1,5m flats mehr fahrn, sondern nur 1,20 XD

fallst das bike meinst: ein ghost amr 7500

----------


## MelodicFarting

> ja, es eilt sowieso nicht 
> von mir aus können wir auch bei 1m schnee fahren 
> 
> im BB wollen sie mir einreden dass ich mein bike verkaufen soll und n freerider kaufen weil ich angeblich nen zu extremen fahrstil habe für mein bike
> 
> ich wills abre nicht hergeben, das ist mein baby, ich liebe es XD


ehrlich gesagt, wäre ein Freerider für dich ned mal so schlecht... zumindestens ein Light-Freerider... glaub ma, des neue Bike wird da aa gfallen

----------


## klana_radikala

gut

da ich kein "lite" typ bin, gibts folgenden entschluss

ich bekomme einen downhill rahmen der in diversen races (natürlich nicht der den ich bekomme) sehr erfolgreich war incl. dämpfer um 150€, das teil hat 20 - 24cm federweg, also mehr als genug

gabel bekomm ich demnächst auch eine mit ca. 20cm, also auch genau richtig

und übern winter bastelt ich da noch rum, besorg mir die teile damit ich bis in den sommer fertig bin und es mal so richtig krachen lassen kann

----------


## MC Novalis

öha! jetz mit buidl! (der blick is geil  :Wink: )

jetz steigst leicht a um auf an fetten DH / FR panzer? was für a rahmen wirds denn? welche gabel willst?

aja: wens zaht: lassts mal fotos von eure bike angucken ...  :Smile:

----------


## klana_radikala

i hob vergessen wos fir a rahmen/dämpfer des is, owa da trek was, von dem kriag is, woa angeblich bei rennen sehr erfolgreich und hod ca. 4kg+

i hob keine ahnung, vl. a supermonster T mit 30cm federweg XD
hod zwoa 8kg, owa ko ma nix mochn  :Smile: 

na i was nu ned genau, a i. a gebrauchte, is jetzt nur moi mein projekt fürn winter

jo, i stö scho a foto eine von meim bike, is owa vorn nu de 180mm xt obn, jetzt hob i a 203mm xtr

----------


## MelodicFarting

nachdems in letzter Zeit ein wenig ruhig da im Thread worden ist, wieder mal ein Vorschlag bezgl. nächstem zusammentreffen...  
wie wärs wieder nächsten Dienstag? (27.November) glaub ich. Könn'ma ja zur Not vorher nu am Hauptplatz auf an Punsch geh, und nachher ev. wieder ins cheese von dort aus, oder vl fint sich ja sonst noch was anderes...

----------


## MC Novalis

moinsen!

hab ma a schon gedacht dass gefährlich ruhig worden is da herin.
wollt eigentlich gestern wieder mal an belebenden post bauen, aber hab dann ka zeit gehabt in da hackn. danach wars a schlecht, weil da is gleich weiter gangen ins studio.

27. klingt ned so schlecht. werd i ma mal gleich ins handy speichern.

also: ich wär mal dabei.

greetz

----------


## MelodicFarting

> moinsen!
> 
> hab ma a schon gedacht dass gefährlich ruhig worden is da herin.
> wollt eigentlich gestern wieder mal an belebenden post bauen, aber hab dann ka zeit gehabt in da hackn. danach wars a schlecht, weil da is gleich weiter gangen ins studio.
> 
> 27. klingt ned so schlecht. werd i ma mal gleich ins handy speichern.
> 
> also: ich wär mal dabei.
> 
> greetz



fitnessstudio?^

jo, ich frag einen spezl fa mir auch nocgh..., dann wärma schauamal 3leute,,....
..mal schauen, ob sich die anderen Linzer noch melden hier...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## klana_radikala

hab schon 2x versucht den thread wieder zu beleben, ohne erflog  :Smile: 

aber ja, nächster dienstag klingt gut, sollt ma nur mehr wissen WANN wir uns WO treffn.

glaubt ihr dass das mit dem urbanen fahren noch was wird??
wir sollten mal unsere locations besichtigen die vorgeschlagen wurden und auch mal probefahrn damit wir im frühling/sommer fit sind und das video vl. etwas spektakulärer wird falls es sich auszahlen sollte das ganze zu filmen

was haltet ihr eig. von der cam dies beim conrad um 129€ anbieten, kann die was?

----------


## MC Novalis

@hXcOREscloch: nö. tonstudion.    (fitnessstudio kommt erst  :Wink: )

@klana radikala: du meinst die silberne Aiptek?

----------


## klana_radikala

jap, sonst war ja keine in dem prospekt  :Smile:

----------


## MC Novalis

mhm. i hab die schwarze Aiptek (mitn optischen zoom, die vor ca. 1 jahr noch 149 € kostet hat)
bin ganz zufrieden damit. qualität reicht für (den preis fürn fernseher (640 x 480).
anfangs hab ich gedacht, nachdem die kamera maximal eine 1 GB karte lesen kann, dass der speicher zu wenig sein könnt, aber des gig reicht völlig. da bekommst schon ordentlich was drauf.

einziger nachteil is dass in der nacht der bildsensor zu wenig empfindlich is (= wenns dunkel wird, wirds a am film dunkel  :Wink: )

ansonsten a super gerät zu an super preis (und i denk mal die silberne auch, weil der einzige mir bekannte unterschied zur schwarzen is, dass nur digital-zoom hat)

wegen 27.11.:

wer wär jetz fix dabei? kann irgendwer, irgendwem vo die leut die kaum im fred prädent san bescheid geben?

lg

----------


## klana_radikala

i bin fix dabei am 27.

dem trek und dem hxcschloch o. wie sei nick jetzt a immer hast kon i bescheid sogn

owa sunst foiad ma auf de gache kana ein

----------


## MelodicFarting

> hxcschloch o. wie sei nick jetzt a immer hast kon i bescheid sogn


jo, heast, mir muaßt ned bescheid sogn, schlielich hab i den Termin vorgschlagen  :Smash:  :Smash:  
 :Big Grin:

----------


## klana_radikala

jo mei, so genau nemma des jo a  ned  :Wink: 

hob ma des beim lentos heid wieda amoi ongschaud und de stufn bei der eisenbahnbruckn

ind stufn springa: vorsichtig sein und jo ned zschnö, sunst stehst/liegst untn,  und a wennst sche drinn londst: UNTEN AUFPASSEN, es staucht an wirklich extrem zom weils so gach ins flat geht ohne kompression

lentos: 1. stufe ka problem, ko ma a hoibwegs onfoan, owa ma hod zwenig geschwindigkeit das ma de von da 2. aus de 3. nu überspringa kon, und bis zur obstufung kummt ma ned, also des ko ma höchstens schräg nehma, und des bringt ned wirklich so fü   :Smile: 

am hauptplatz de stufn konnst a fost nimma springa weil überoi leid und autos sand

----------


## MC Novalis

vom schlossberg könnt man sich a supi runter stürzen. das gibts a paar geile stellen drinn.
(was i von meiner letzten vollrausch-schlossberg-wanderung no so weiß  :Wink: )

----------


## klana_radikala

schloßberg bin i erst vor kurzem gfahrn (stufen richtung altstadt runter)

oder manst du wen ma hinten im park owe foad?

miassad i ma nu onschaun, owa bei dera steiln wiesn beim gorßn baum is so a komischer graben, über den kummt ma a ned wirklich gscheid owe

wöche seitn hedast den do im auge kopt?

----------


## MC Novalis

in erster linie mal altstadt-seite voll runter pressen. da schaun die leut dann groß aus da wesch wenn da a paar wahnsinnige downhiller daher böllern  :Smile: 

andere seite müsst i mir a no gebauer anschaun.

----------


## klana_radikala

gebauer?? 
in da oidstadt sand de leid des problem, dauernd rennt wer umanonda

----------


## MelodicFarting

wenigstens Werbung für den sport... solange du di ned rücksichtslos verhälst, und glaubst du bist da chef doda, haben die leute auch kein problem damit, sondern schaun sich das sogar an, oder machn a kurzes plauschal mit dir... :Big Grin:  

zumindestens bei weitem gscheiter als da am hauptplatz... das sind ja netta 4-5Stufen, oder? nochdazu stehen danach gleich die autos wenn i mi ned täusche...

----------


## MC Novalis

die hauptplatz stufen wären was nettes für an vorspann wenn ma wirklich a video basteln.

aja: @ klana radikala: sollte "genauer" heißen  :Wink:

----------


## thisy/ TC

Servas 

Bin zufällig auf den Thread gestoßen ( Hab eigendlich gschaud obs irgendwelche Empfhehlungen zwecks gscheida Brillen gibt)  
Najo wurscht . Also kurz zu mir : Bin a a 4020a  und wüs nächste saison 
gscheid mitn bikn  agehn . Heia bin i  öftas mit meim dirter am Pöstlingberg obn gwesn und kenn scho a lustige Abfahrtn . Hab ma jetzt a fully über ebay checkt (is leida no ned da ) und bin foi motiviert .
Darat gern beim nächstn Stammtisch bei eich vorbeischaun .

Ps: was wer von eich wo man in Linz a Dainese Jacket probiern kann ?

----------


## MelodicFarting

> Servas 
> 
> Bin zufällig auf den Thread gestoßen ( Hab eigendlich gschaud obs irgendwelche Empfhehlungen zwecks gscheida Brillen gibt)  
> Najo wurscht . Also kurz zu mir : Bin a a 4020a  und wüs nächste saison 
> gscheid mitn bikn  agehn . Heia bin i  öftas mit meim dirter am Pöstlingberg obn gwesn und kenn scho a lustige Abfahrtn . Hab ma jetzt a fully über ebay checkt (is leida no ned da ) und bin foi motiviert .
> Darat gern beim nächstn Stammtisch bei eich vorbeischaun .
> 
> Ps: was wer von eich wo man in Linz a Dainese Jacket probiern kann ?


sa, super. nocheiner mehr.  :Smile:  Sicher, am Dienstag mach ma eh an, da kannst eh dann aa gleich vorbeischauen  :Wink: 

Welches Bike hast den über ebay gnommen...?

----------


## thisy/ TC

passt wenn nix dazwischenkummt bin i dabei 

hab ma a mindbomb checkt 

Falls wen interresiert werd mi am Fr.(morgen) nach da Hackn ( umma 1 /2 so was ) am Pöstlingberg haun und 1-2 moi abi attakiern -> fals wer zeit hatt ruafts a 06508108183

----------


## MelodicFarting

mhm... da am pöstlingberg kenn i mi eh ned aus... wär schon was... 

muas mas noch überlegen, weil ich erst so um ~14:30 auf Linz mitn postbus kumm... und danach eigentlich noch a GIS-Tour eingeplant hätte... moi schauen...

----------


## thisy/ TC

warad a ka problem wo kummst denn an um 14,30 ?
umma 14,40 fahrad a Bahn aufi

----------


## MelodicFarting

naja, i kumm um 14,30 am Gründberg an... muaß davor aber auch noch nach Auhof ham fahren, damit i a aa radl hob...  :Wink:

----------


## thisy/ TC

jo des wird dann a bisl knappig

blöde Frage wengan Profilnahmen :
straight edge ?

----------


## MC Novalis

> Ps: was wer von eich wo man in Linz a Dainese Jacket probiern kann ?


zeas! 
no ana mehr! fein! daugt ma!  :Big Grin:  

wengan jacket: geh zu radstudio reichöhr (auf da unionstraße, auf halbem weg zwischen unionkreuzung, und bulgariplatz, gegenüber von da kiwarei)! 

der hod no ans henga! (so a volle langarm-downhill-oberkörper-kluft (von 2005, oder so))

wie "der mit dem unaussprechlichen usernamen" schon gesagt hat:

jeder is willkommen!  :Smile:  

hätt ma damals wie i den thread aufgemacht hab, nie gedacht, dass da mal so viele leute zam kommen! voi geil!  :Smile:  
und i hätt dacht, i bin da bei uns im flachland alane mit mein hobby  :Mr. Brown:  

und jetzt noch was an alle, die in dem thread präsent san!:

schickts ma alle (dies auch mit ihrer privatsphäre vereinbaren wollen  :Wink:  ) eine pn mit eurer handy-nummer (und wer will mitn "richtigen" namen)!

i mach dann an sammel-post mit allen handy-nummern (oder a sammel-pn; wies euch lieber is), dass mal jeder die nummern von die anderen hat.
macht die organisiererei fürs treffen, denk ich mal leichter

 :Big Grin:

----------


## MC Novalis

@thisy/TC: noch was: i hab schonmal da im forum herum gefragt, ob wer wege vom pöstlingber runter kenn. hat aber leider keiner a richtige ahnung gehabt.
pöstlingberg wär voll ideal: ned weit weg, a bahn rauf, usw.
viell kannst mir mal die wege die du da kennst zeigen (i hoff die san ned nur auf da straßen, o.ä.  :Wink: ) ?

----------


## thisy/ TC

sicher gern host morgn Zeit ?

----------


## MelodicFarting

> jo des wird dann a bisl knappig
> 
> blöde Frage wengan Profilnahmen :
> straight edge ?


Nein, aus Überzeugung ein paar Monate durchgezogen... aber das ganze dann doch wieder abgebrochen... irgendwie bin ich körperlich (von der Stärke/Ausdauer her) voll schlecht in diesem Zeitraum geworden... kann anscheinend ohne einen gewissen Bierumsatz im Monat nicht mehr leben...  :Big Grin:  



Tja, wird vermutlich eh nix worden... hab jetzt auch ned mal einen Helm herunten in Linz, wobei des jetzt aa ned so arge problem wäre... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  würd die strecke(n) aber trotzdem unbedingt gerne mal sehen  :Smile: 



@Novalis,
hast post von mir




> wie "der mit dem unaussprechlichen usernamen" schon gesagt hat:


anscheinend, sollte ich meinen usernamen wohl ändern... :Mr. Red:

----------


## klana_radikala

meine nr. müssten hier e die meisten schon haben
hier nochmals falls wer noch nich hat: 0660 81 69 401

raufts mi on won moi wos los is  :Wink: 

pöstlingberg woa i letzten dienstag obn, bin owa aus muskelkraft im schnee auffe dredn

und im schnee wieder owe, owa aufgrund von dunkelheit und mangels licht hob i weder a schene dh streckn nu sunst wos brauchbares gfundn und bin afoch querfeldein owe ^^

ma, nächstes joa soitat i echt schaun das i i. wo a gscheids dh bike aufstö, o. i foa immer nur zu bikeparks und leih ma ans aus *denk*

mal sehn, vl. werd i jo gesponsort  :Big Grin: 

ajo, wos ma grod einfoid:

wissts es wo ma a helmbrille kriagt ohne a tönung bzw. mit ana schwachen tönung (nachttauglich) und wen möglich um max. 60€??

----------


## trek

gibts jetzt schon einen neuen termin bzgl. treffen, will nicht den halben post durchlesen :-)

----------


## klana_radikala

dienstag wie ich im BB schon gschrieben hab  :Smile: 

uhrzeit währ noch super zu wissen

----------


## MC Novalis

> gibts jetzt schon einen neuen termin bzgl. treffen, will nicht den halben post durchlesen :-)


fauler hund! *G*

les dir wenigsten das fett rot geschriebene durch, zwecks nummer und so.


termin: 27.11.07

zeit:  @ all: schlagts mal vor

location: wo diesmal?

----------


## klana_radikala

treffpunk 19h hauptplatz mit anschließendem punschgenuss?
o. doch lieber wieder cheeese, auch gegen 19 o. 20h

----------


## MC Novalis

> sicher gern host morgn Zeit ?


was ned so recht. wann bist du unterwegs?

aja, und übrigens: geiles bike hast du dir da organisiert! respect. echt fettes gerät!


zwischenbilanz: hab jetzt die nummern von:

> hXcOREschloch
> klana radikala
> thisy/ TC

jetz fehlt noch:

> trek


dien andern werd i mal anschreiben:

> nagl
> sansibar
> Evil Knievel

----------


## thisy/ TC

Werd umma 12 od. 12,20 mit da Bahn aufifahrn .

----------


## klana_radikala

ahh, und ich vollidiot lasse heute den geldbeutel zu hause weil ich mir denk den brauch ich sowieso nicht XD

jetzt kann ich um 12:20 nicht mit

ist nebelig oben, erst der untere teil ist wieder frei, wird ziemlich gatschig sein wegen dem geschmolzenem schnee ^^

nun ja, werde wies ausschaut auf ebelsberg und die city umsteigen müssen  :Smile:

----------


## MelodicFarting

> treffpunk 19h hauptplatz mit anschließendem punschgenuss?
> o. doch lieber wieder cheeese, auch gegen 19 o. 20h


naja, früher wäre auch okay... könnten ja schon um 18:00 oder so, falls es bei euch mit der Arbeit sich ausgeht..... zerst Punsch oder so, und Cheese wäre eh auch fein.. oder wie schau gschriebn, ev. woanders hin, fois sie was nettes fnden lässt....





> ahh, und ich vollidiot lasse heute den geldbeutel zu hause weil ich mir denk den brauch ich sowieso nicht XD


geh bitte, is doch eh wurscht... :Mrgreen:

----------


## klana_radikala

und, wars obn?
wie wars?

von mir aus gehts auch schon frher, bis 16:30 arbeite ich, da ich aber mim bike in der arbeit bin muss ich vorher heim, das dauert ne halbe stunde, dan wieder in die stadt, dann is e ca. 18h, also 18h hauptplatz bim station??

----------


## MC Novalis

hab jetz alle nummern, von die leut die derzeit da herinnen ihren senf dazu geben.

wärs euch lieber i schick jedem eine PN mit die nummern, oder soll i an post machen? (kann halt dan jeder lesen)

greetz

----------


## MelodicFarting

post würd mich ned stören... aber verschick sie trotzdem lieber daweil einmal mit PM...



2. DOWNHILL-STAMMTISCHRUNDE LINZ
*DIENSTAG 27.NOVEMBER  * 
TREFFPUNKT: *HAUPTPLATZ*/(Bim)
ZEIT: *18:00*


Falls wer es nicht rechtzeitig schafft, oder Probleme mit dem Standort (Koa Parkplatz, nicht fähig den Hauptplatz zu finden) hat, bitte anrufen  :Wink: )
(nachdem sich niemand gemeldet hat, vermut ich einmal okay?)

----------


## MC Novalis

kling gut. werd schaun das i bis 6e da bin.
parkplatz sollte diesmal kein problem sein, ... nur ... scheiße wo is der hauptplatz?  :Wink: 

wegen nummern: passt, i schicks vorerst mal per pn

----------


## trek

i kann leider erst ab 8. wäre cool wenn mir dann so kurz vor 8 wer eine sms schreiben kann wo ihr gerade seit und wie man euch erkennt :-)

----------


## thisy/ TC

Bei mir wirds wahrscheinlich auch ei bishen später -> zuwischen 18,15 und 19,00 so was -> werd mich einfach melden wenn ich in der city bin

----------


## klana_radikala

werde auch erst etwas später kommen nehme ich leider an da ich voraussichtlich bis 17h arbeiten werde heute, d.h. noch ne stunde heim=>18h, wieder ne stunde rein in die city =>19h

werde dan einen DHBer meiner Wahl anrufen wo er und die anderen sich aufhalten

wenn ihr pech habt bin ich möglicherweise schon vorher da  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MC Novalis

also wies aussieht sagen wir mal eher gegen 19:00 ?

is ok?

greetz

----------


## thisy/ TC

19,00 is gscheida - dann kann i villeicht no schnö ham schaun -> heid soit mei radl kumma :-)

----------


## klana_radikala

gut, also dann is scho fix

HEUTE 19:00 HAUPTPLATZ BIM STATION

paaaasst

erkennungmerkmale?? XD
nun ja, zumindest bei mir: Lederjacke mit Karo Kragen

----------


## MelodicFarting

> erkennungmerkmale?? XD


die geilste person die am Hauptplatz zu finden ist  :Big Grin:  

kay, 19:00 bast aa

----------


## klana_radikala

XD

guad das mei handy a innenkamera hod, sunst darad i de person long suachn  :Wink: 

notfalls hobts e mei nr.  :Cussing:

----------


## thisy/ TC

was hoits denn davon wenn ma uns alle am rechten fuas de Hosn aufistülpen ( wie radlfohra hoid ) -> is zwar a bisl gay -> aber wir daradn uns erkennen

----------


## klana_radikala

bei mir darad don ned recht viel mehr als a stiefel zum vorschein kumma XD

owa i denk mei lederjackn ist ziemlich einzigartig, an der bin zumindest i erkennbar, und wo i bin sand hoffentlich a de ondan  :Smile: 

wir kennadn a mim fullface oder glei mim bike kumma, wie richtige biker hoid  :Wink: 
warad nur hoib so gay  :Twisted:

----------


## klana_radikala

Also gut, wer ist am Freitag wann wo am Pöstlingberg?

Ghost hätte mir als Co Sponsoring ein HTX Actinium Team + komplettem Kleidungsdingsbums um €1800 angeboten, aber damit kann ich nichts Anfangen, gibt dann auch noch Teurere Angebote, intressiern mich aber vorerst nicht wirklich.

Und passts auf beim Biken, rutschig is  :Wink: 

Wann is denn eig. der nächste Stammtisch geplant?

----------


## MC Novalis

oida a glatzn hods! bist deppat?  :Wink: 

wos is des fia a ding wos da die geister geben wolln? klingt irgendwie interessant! (bike plus strampler? und du musst 1800 dafür beckn? oda wie)

gibts da a buidl davon?

----------


## klana_radikala

jo, auf der HP is a büdl von dem Bike, im Onlineshop von erna a des Gwandl

owa wos soi i mid am Hardteil Tourenbike? XD

Hob e grod an NOX gschriebn, sie soin ma höfn vor i an mangeldem material drauf geh ^^

jo, rutschig is wie sau, schod das i ned mim bike do bin  :Big Grin: 
i glaub i soitat vl. doch de spikes montiern...

----------


## MelodicFarting

> Also gut, wer ist am Freitag wann wo am Pöstlingberg?
> 
> Ghost hätte mir als Co Sponsoring ein HTX Actinium Team + komplettem Kleidungsdingsbums um €1800 angeboten, aber damit kann ich nichts Anfangen, gibt dann auch noch Teurere Angebote, intressiern mich aber vorerst nicht wirklich.
> 
> Und passts auf beim Biken, rutschig is 
> 
> Wann is denn eig. der nächste Stammtisch geplant?



was hast denn erna gsagt, dassd das angebot bekomen hast?
Sry, fallst das gestan schau gsagt hast... habs dann scho wieda vergessen...  :Big Grin:

----------


## klana_radikala

nix, afoch das i des brauch das i bei rennen etc. midfoan kon und wos für angebote etc. für mir hedadn, und des homs ma gschriebn

gibt ondare a nu, owa de sand don deira, i hob goanimma gfrogt

NOX gabat mir a 20% aufn Einkaufspreis, owa 2000€ sand mir trozdem zdeia fir an leeren rahmen, a wen er sunt 2700 kost

----------


## MelodicFarting

ohhhh....

he duat ma lad, aber ich kann morgen leider ned... muss am Nachmittag in Großvoter beim Arbeiten helfen... 

Hat ev. heute wer Zeit noch, hab nämlich jetzt schon frei, bzw. bin in so ca. 1Stunde in Linz...

----------


## klana_radikala

kon ma nix mochn

und won is der rest am start??

jo, sry das i erst jetzt schreib, in da BS funzt. des leider ned wirklich mim login

----------


## thisy/ TC

wer is jetzt heid dabei bei der Pötlingberg fahrt ?
i hätt so was umma 13 / 14 so was zeit

----------


## klana_radikala

wen i gas gib kon i um ca. 14:10 bei der talstation sein, sprich bergbahnhof

----------


## thisy/ TC

Passt dann umma 14,10
umma 14,20 fahrts dann auffi

----------


## klana_radikala

guad, don werd i ordentlich gas gebn beim bike onschaun und gas gebn beim her foan ^^

wiad sicher genug schnee liegn

wia i ind oabeid gebiked bin hods scho foi gschneit und schnee is glegn, und es schneit nu imma volle hüsn, d.h. es wird sicher genug schnee obn liegn

wird sicher intressant  :Wink: 

schibrille nicht vergessen  :Big Grin: 

i glaub nochm biken brauch i don an punsch o. so

----------


## klana_radikala

aaah, 1. sturz XD

peinlich peinlich

kommt davon wen man auf ner eiplatte in einer kurve landet ^^

de bescheuerte gabel lässt sich jetzt nur mehr auf 115mm drehn, dafür aber noch weiter runter (was ich garnicht will, ich brauch meine13cm mehr als!)

und der dämpfer verliert noch immer luft, jetzt kann ich das teil morgen gleich zum brückl stellen damit die 2 teile auf garantie (hoffentlich) gerichtet werden

guad das i protektorn kopt hob XD

----------


## MelodicFarting

peinlicher Sturz wegen eines Fehlers, oder war netta die Eisplatte schuld?  :Big Grin:

----------


## klana_radikala

k.A.

war zu schnell, wollt in die kurve springen, und da war eben die eisplatte

äußerst merkwürdig ^^

update:

dichtung der gabel im arsch, öl kommt aus dem negativ ventil
dämpfer verliert luft übers wochnende (hat er schon länger)

d.h. ich werd das bike morgen oder am montag zum brückel stellen und kann nicht biken bis ichs wieder hab

am 14. werde ich mein DH bike bekommen *freu*

----------


## MelodicFarting

bekommst das DH jetzt schon fix?


Hat da Händler was gsagt, wegen deim jetztigen Rad? Griagst de Reparatur zoiht? 
Hat übrigens wer Lust, heute am Nachmittag zu fahren... hab Zeit über Zeit heute....  :Big Grin:

----------


## klana_radikala

> bekommst das DH jetzt schon fix?
> 
> 
> Hat da Händler was gsagt, wegen deim jetztigen Rad? Griagst de Reparatur zoiht? 
> Hat übrigens wer Lust, heute am Nachmittag zu fahren... hab Zeit über Zeit heute....


jap, am 14. kauf is für 750€ ^^

hobs selber hergricht, passt jetzt wieder  :Smile: 

wegn dem dämpfer gfreits mi nu ned hin foan, den kon i e aufpumpn

und beim negativ ventil is öl aussa kumma weil is radl ned umdraht hob XD

heute nachmittag?

es regnet grod, d.h. des wird sciher a schlammschlacht

hob leider an termin nach der arbeit wegn am nebenjob damit i mas biken besser daleistn kon  :Wink:

----------


## MelodicFarting

> es regnet grod, d.h. des wird sciher a schlammschlacht

 is derzeit eh immer... :EEK!:

----------


## klana_radikala

stimmt XD

jou, warad leiwaund wen mei liacht moi onkumma darad

woascheinlich is e scho do, nur bei mir is kanan daham ders entegnnehma kon -.-

wie warads den dienstog oda mittwoch moi mid ana ausfahrt?
oda vl. freitag? samstag vormittag wen i ned tot bin? von mir aus auch sonntag?

könnten MIT bikes den christkindelmarkt und die stadt unsicher machen  :Smile:

----------


## MC Novalis

wär eine interessante idee. werd mal den wetterbericht checken für die nächsten tage ... weil vollgas schiffen sollts bei sowas a wieda ned ...

lg

----------


## klana_radikala

wost recht host

sitzt jetzt e mid nosse fiass und auf da seitn nosse hosn in der arbeit

und der liebe herr kollege reisst jetzt des fenster auf das ma foi auf de fiass friat

don waradn gestern nu mei liacht und mei brün onkumma, woa owa kana daham zum entegegennehma, d.h. entweder er probierts heid nu amoi oder i muss vl. beim dhl söwa obhoin --.--

----------


## klana_radikala

mein vater hat mir gerade eine mail gschickt

er hat angerufen, angeblich waren sie am freitag auch schon da!!

das packet holt er heute vormittag für mich ab, d.h. die 2 packete

aaah, ich könnte die ganze woche und am wochnende schon mit dem licht fahren wen ich das gewusst hätte!!

----------


## MelodicFarting

> wie warads den dienstog oda mittwoch moi mid ana ausfahrt?
> oda vl. freitag? samstag vormittag wen i ned tot bin? von mir aus auch sonntag?
> 
> könnten MIT bikes den christkindelmarkt und die stadt unsicher machen


oiso, Freitag Nachmittag und natürlich am Wochenend wärs mir am liebsten... do hab i am meisten Zeit...^ sonst, am Donnerstag würd auch noch gehen... 





> wär eine interessante idee. werd mal den wetterbericht checken für die nächsten tage ... weil vollgas schiffen sollts bei sowas a wieda ned ...
> 
> lg


so wia gestan  :Mad:  ... najo, amal abworten was da wetterbericht sogt...

----------


## klana_radikala

www.wetter.at

do kennts e schaun

najo, wochnend is ned so rosig, eher mittwoch vom wetter her XD

owa mir is wetter e egal, sitzt jetzt a mid nossa hosn und nosse sockn UND nosse schuach im büro vürm offenem fenster

und draußn is des nasse bike (juhu, bissi gatsch is owa gonga), nasse regenhose die nicht dicht ist, nasse protektorjacke, nasser fullface, nasse helmbrille, nasse protektorhandschuhe -.-

und in der schublade ist mein nasser rucksack ^^

----------


## MelodicFarting

fürn sonntag is schönwetter angsagt...

aber was soll das überhaupt.. samma mädchen, doer doch richtige hoate männer...  :Big Grin:  da wird nachher a Bier (oder Punsch derzeit auch xD) getrunken, und dann bast des schau....


du fährst in der vollen Montur in die Arbeit?^^

----------


## klana_radikala

sicherlich XD
nach der arbeit gehts ja in die urbane city auf der suche nach neuen locations  :Wink: 

habe grad licht und brille auspackt, beides supa

jetzt muss ich noch schaun, hab kein helmmount dabei, möcht aber die evox aufn helm montiern XD

werd vorerst aber beide am lenker haben wies aussieht

sonntag kommt eventuell eine freundinn aus bregenz, ist aber noch nicht fix

d.h. wen sie nicht kommt is sonntag super
samstag habe ich auch noch nichts vor
und freitag denke ich auch nicht

----------


## MC Novalis

zeas! und scho wieda a neicha! *G*  :Stick Out Tongue:  

kremsmünster ... da hab i ma heuer den city-downhill angeguckt. und nächstes jahr fahr i mit!   :Twisted:  

hast sicherlich scho von unsam dh-stammtisch gelesen. viell. verschlägts dich beim nächsten ja mal in die gegend, dann kannst ja mal vorbei schaun.

greetz

----------


## klana_radikala

jou währ ganz chillig

wie schauts eig. aus, gibts wieder nen termin?

eventuell nächsten dienstag??
same time same station?

----------


## MC Novalis

possible.

----------


## MelodicFarting

jo, würde bei mir auch gehen  :Smile:

----------


## klana_radikala

gut, don samma scho moi 2

hoffentlich kummt der rest a nu drauf das moi eina schaun bis dienstag XD

ajo: hob heid mei neiches liacht (mirage evo + evoX) und mei neiche helmbrille getestet, excellent ^^

wie schauts eig. aus samstag moi noch ebelsberg o. eventuell pöstlingberg?

----------


## trek

ja müsste glaub ich gehen

@klana radikala:
wie bist denn mit der mirage zufrieden? gewicht? preis?

----------


## klana_radikala

zufrieden: super licht, kann man nichts sagen, stärker als erwartet
preis: passt auch, ausm ebay für ca. 60€
gewicht: ja, hat halt mit dem blei akku schon ein wenig mehr als sonst, aber ist nicht so schlimm, wenn ich eine 1,5l trink flacshe mit hätt währs das selbe gewicht im rucksack, und mit der vollen ausrüstung ist das auch schon egal  :Wink:

----------


## MelodicFarting

wird das jetzt was mit morgen?^^

----------


## klana_radikala

dawei was i nu nix XD

owa i kon morgen gern kumma

und fois sunst kana kummt kennat ma sie jo auf de bikes haun, bissi locations checken bzw. an nightride am pöstlingberg veranstalten, bzw. vl. kurz nach ebelsberg

je nochdem wos uns/eich zaht

----------


## MelodicFarting

> dawei was i nu nix XD
> 
> owa i kon morgen gern kumma
> 
> und fois sunst kana kummt kennat ma sie jo auf de bikes haun, bissi locations checken bzw. an nightride am pöstlingberg veranstalten, bzw. vl. kurz nach ebelsberg
> 
> je nochdem wos uns/eich zaht


najo, Ebelsberg zaht mi ehrlich gesagt ned morgen... is ja dann für mi wieder so zach zum Heimfahren.... :Mr. Brown:  
Pöstlingberg kennan ma machen, falls das morgen nix wird. Da kannst ja mit deim Liachtl auch schön ausleuchten...   :Wink:

----------


## klana_radikala

kann ich machen

akku ist geladen

mit der bahn oder mit muskelkraft rauf?

----------


## MC Novalis

moinsen! was geht?

für stammtisch hab i heut leider eher ka zeit. wann fahrt ihr denn auf P-berg?

lasst mal was wissen. vielleicht kann ich ja "kurz" vorbei schauen.

----------


## klana_radikala

keine ahnung, beim mir würds aber erst ab ca. 17:45 gehn

hab gestern meine spikes abgeholt, die teile sind echt der hammer

die ham mich durch die lederjacke gestochen

das sind keine pins sonder wirklich richtig böse stacheln!

----------


## thisy/ TC

Servas 
i hab heid a ka Zeit -> was hoits denn davon wenn ma uns am Fr. Nachmittag 
für a klane Runde treffn ( Pöstlingberg od so .)

----------


## klana_radikala

kummt drauf on wann genau

um kurz vor 3 hoi i mei DH bike beim wifi, wen i nocha mim rucksack wo nu a mantel und schläuche drinn sand glei umme foa zum bergal kennat is glei testen, d.h. wen de bremsen einbremst sand XD

don leg i a so a noselandung hin wie du letztes mal beim drop weils HT fü schwera is als Ghost

----------


## MelodicFarting

gestan is eh nix mehr worden, oder?

bzgl. Freitag kann ichs erst morgen ev. sagen...

----------


## klana_radikala

ne, gestern hob i von kam mehr wos ghead

wegen freitag:

wen i kon don erst ob e schon wissen

des problem wird sein das don woascheinlich scho onfonga wird zum finster werden bis wir obn sand

und vor dem bike abholn geht si des leider a ned aus, is a wengal bled

und wie schauts aus samstag oder sonntag amoi?

----------


## thisy/ TC

Samstag passat ma a -> hätt ab 2 so was Zeit 
wo woin ma denn fahrn ?

----------


## klana_radikala

hm...
wo wo man mit nem DH bike rauf kommt würde ich sagen
Ebelsberg würde gehen - schieben (is aber ziemlich kurz, muss man halt öfters fahren)
Pöstlingberg eventuell - Bahn
oder wir drehen eine urbane runde an einem einkaufssamstag XD

----------


## klana_radikala

so leuz
auch morgen geths wieder auf den pöstlingberg  :Wink: 
wer fährt mit?

aja, und ein kleiner tipp, steckt den kopf nicht in den sand  :Big Grin:  
video.google.com/videoplay?do...26387503538300

----------


## MelodicFarting

bin wieder dabei... :Smile:   rufts mi nachher dann nochmals an^^

----------


## klana_radikala

so leute, wie schauts heute aus?

fahr ma nochmal? wo fahr ma?
nimmt eventuell wer ne cam mit damit ma ein paar einstellungen checen können?

----------


## MC Novalis

morgen! was geht!

hab leider des WE den fred ned verfolgen konnen, da mein pc ned funktionstüchtig war. was tut sich sonst so neues?

greetz

----------


## klana_radikala

nicht sonderlich viel

freitag warn da dani und ich am pöstlingberg
samstag der thyssi, der dani und i

mei gustav m mocht probleme auf meim neichn dh bike (ausgleichsbehälter undicht)

k.A., kennts ma es do vl. weiterhelfen?
do miassat is don entlüfen a nu, und i hob echt 0 plan wie des funktioniern soit

----------


## MelodicFarting

sry wegen gestern... hab mei handy in linz vergessen, bzw-. hätt ich sonst eh gestern koa zeit mehr gehabt....^

a Stammtischerl war nu fesch gewesen, so ois a art weihnachtsfeier vom Stammtisch...^^  :Mr. Brown:  
^

irgendwas wollt ich eigentlich noch fragen... mhm... mist, foit ma nicht mehr ein... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## klana_radikala

jo bzgl. stammtisch werdn woascheinlich die meisten weihnachtsstress hobn, owa sunst darad i wieder moi dienstag same time same station sogn, oder wos mants es??

----------


## thisy/ TC

Servas 
i werd de und nächste Wochn ka Zeit fürn Stammtisch habn wengan übersiedln aber vielleicht geht sie ja am Wochenend no a klane city od Pöstlingberg session aus .
Kammera kann i dann ane mitnehma is zwar ka optimale weis a bisl langsam is 
aber fürn anfang wirds scho reichn .

----------


## thisy/ TC

eijo daniel wie gehts den deim Dämpfer ?

----------


## MC Novalis

i könnt a a cam beisteuern. könnt ma dann a szene aus 2 verschiedenen blickwinkel drehen usw ...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

und wenn ma dann noch 120 synchron geschaltete digitalcameras hätten, könn ma eine bullet-time kamera-fahrt &#224; la matrix machen  :Mr. Brown:  

wenn kommenden SA es wetter passt könnt i viell auf an sprung mitkommen

greetz

----------


## klana_radikala

nächstes we steht bei mir nu frei, also i bin moi fix dabei ^^

cam klingt super, moi a boa probe einstellungen mochn

ideal was wen mas don per mail an olle beteiligten verteilen daradn das jeder a auf seim rechner hod ders wü

----------


## thisy/ TC

servas 
bei mir wirds am Wochenend jetzt doch nix 
werdn am SA übersiedeln und i glaub ned dass i bis am nachmittag 
fertig bin außerdem werd i mi nimmer rian kina wenn i des ganze 
Zeig in 4 Stock aufizaht hab .
Aber wenn woits kinnt i eich de Kammera mitn Fischaug borgn

----------


## MC Novalis

fischaugen-optik is ja geil!

wieder a ding was was voll praktisch is, wenn ma dann mal unsern linzer freeride film machen ...  :Smile:

----------


## klana_radikala

es wird e zeit das ma des boid moi mochn, am liawan des joa nu XD

jo, und wens samstag ned geht, vl. am freitag a klane rundn?

wobei i söwa ned was obs des wochnend geht weil i woascheinlich zu ana freindinn noch vöcklabruck foa :Twisted:

----------


## MC Novalis

aha .. a freindin ... mhm ... xxx


zum thema film wär mir da eher des frühjahr vorgeschwebt ...

des wochenende würd bei mir ned wirklich gehn, und von 25.12. bis 01.01. bin i snowboarden *voidrauffreu*  :Smile:

----------


## klana_radikala

27. - 30. bin i a in vorarlberg XD

wias ausschaut wiads e frühling

owa wir kennatn im winter trozdem nu locations suachn und a boa einstellungen mochn/probiern a weng mit da cam

weil wen ma si im frühling hi stön so auf de oat"jetzt moch ma an füm", don wiad des nix

i darad scho sogn das ma vorhre probeweis a boa einstellungen probiern das ma don im frühling de richtige gfundn hom

----------


## thisy/ TC

wenn an füm darad i sagn wir sammeln des ganze nächste Jahr
szenen zamm und schneiden dann übern Winter a leiwandes vid .
mechad ned das des a irgend a scheiß wird -> also wenn dann gscheid 
hab a boar freind de letztes jahr a schnowboardvid gmacht ham 
und des is wirklich geil wordn ( hot aber a a boar monad dauert bis fertig 
war aber mann kanns herzagn ) www.prodtz.com -> videos -> Flo's PrOdtZ Video 2007 
lods eich moi de ersten boar mins aber und schauts eich des an .
werd mein spetzl amoi anhaun ob ma uns erna Kammarazeig ab und zua 
moi ausborgn kintn 
( i hab nur an Fotokammera aber des fischaug passt vielleicht eh auf videokammera a - sunst check ma uns da a konvertalinsn de kostn fast nix )

----------


## klana_radikala

jo leiwaund
bin i foi dafia das ma do a richtigs projekt draus mochn

owa zum sammeln und probiern kenna ma e jederzeit onfonga

und i darad a sogn das ma a boa szenen eine mochan bei de ma ned grod in da luft sand

z.B. steilkurvn, afoch so am hang mit am kondenzstreifen wen ma an zomgriagn, vl. moi in zeitlupe beim antreten, des gonze wechselt don mid am aufleuchten in an sprung etc. etc.

und vl. nu a aufnahme auf der ma olle mid de bikes am punschstandl stengan mim helm auf da balance o. unterm arm und in da ondan hond a punschal  :Wink:

----------


## thisy/ TC

ja anfanga kann ma eh jeder zeit wenn ma des eqipment ham 
( also no schnoi weihnachten a fähige Kammera wünschen :-) )
Hoimkammera warad a gscheid leiwand aber des ganze zeig is hoid a gscheid 
deia und mit was billigem wird ma warscheinlich a ned lang zfriedn sein .
i darad sagn da red ma uns aber anfoch beim nächstn Stammtisch zamm .
Dass in dem vid ned nur Flugzsenen sein werden is a gans klar -> is glaub i
eh hoibwegs schwar das ma a boar  mins zaumgriegn de ned fad zum aschaun werdn

----------


## MelodicFarting

> eijo daniel wie gehts den deim Dämpfer ?


ge scheiße, bin de letzten Tage immer erst sauspät nach Linz gekommen... und genau morgen wo ich Zeit hätte ist Weihnachtsfeier... das heißt jedenfalls, dass ich vermutlich auch am Freitag noch ned fähig sein werde, mich halbwegs grad auf a Radl sitzn zu können... :Big Grin:  

naja, mal schauen... schaut so aus, als ob da Dämpfer das bissal Öl was drinnen ist auch verloren hätte... naja... daweil ists halt so, dass die Wippe sich auch so verdreht hat, dass ma nichteinmal gscheit zum Dämpfer dran kommt... moi schauen... hoffentlich schaffs is am freitag noch zum Händler...





> und wenn ma dann noch 120 synchron geschaltete digitalcameras hätten, könn ma eine bullet-time kamera-fahrt à la matrix machen


ich könnt  3Digitalkameras (mit video etc..) noch beisteuern...  :Big Grin: 





> servas 
> bei mir wirds am Wochenend jetzt doch nix 
> werdn am SA übersiedeln und i glaub ned dass i bis am nachmittag 
> fertig bin außerdem werd i mi nimmer rian kina wenn i des ganze 
> Zeig in 4 Stock aufizaht hab .
> Aber wenn woits kinnt i eich de Kammera mitn Fischaug borgn


Falls ihr noch a paar Leute bräuchtets kannst das ruhig sagen... ich bin eh ned da und die anderen würden bestimmt gerne helfen...  :Big Grin:  

wegen Samstag/Sonntag kann ich noch nichts sagen... bin wahrscheinlich des Wochenende Schifahren... is aber noch ned ganz fix... in den Ferien dann hätt ich aber die meiste Zeit dann eh frei... 
naja, mal schauen, falls es doch nichts mitn Skifahren werden sollte, sag ichs euch...





> wenn an füm darad i sagn wir sammeln des ganze nächste Jahr
> szenen zamm und schneiden dann übern Winter a leiwandes vid .
> mechad ned das des a irgend a scheiß wird -> also wenn dann gscheid 
> hab a boar freind de letztes jahr a schnowboardvid gmacht ham 
> und des is wirklich geil wordn ( hot aber a a boar monad dauert bis fertig 
> war aber mann kanns herzagn ) www.prodtz.com -> videos -> Flo's PrOdtZ Video 2007 
> lods eich moi de ersten boar mins aber und schauts eich des an .
> werd mein spetzl amoi anhaun ob ma uns erna Kammarazeig ab und zua 
> moi ausborgn kintn 
> ( i hab nur an Fotokammera aber des fischaug passt vielleicht eh auf videokammera a - sunst check ma uns da a konvertalinsn de kostn fast nix )


Jo, dafür wäre ich auch, dass ma des ned ganze Vid an einem Tag oder so drehen, sondern übers Jahr ein wenig verteilt... vielleicht sind dann auch ein paar geile Unfälle auf Band verewigt...  :Big Grin: 

De Vids bei dem prodtz da, sind übrigens ziemli geil... :Thumb Up:  :Thumb Up:  :Thumb Up: 






> z.B. steilkurvn, afoch so am hang mit am kondenzstreifen wen ma an zomgriagn, vl. moi in zeitlupe beim antreten, des gonze wechselt don mid am aufleuchten in an sprung etc. etc.
> 
> und vl. nu a aufnahme auf der ma olle mid de bikes am punschstandl stengan mim helm auf da balance o. unterm arm und in da ondan hond a punschal


Saufbilder gehören zu jedem guaten Video dazua  :Mr. Brown:  

naja, Steilkurven und alles müssen ma zerst eh vermutlich erst bauen... aber dazu haben ma dann eh im Frühling gscheit Zeit... also, wenn da Boden nimmer ganz gfroren ist, und ka schnee mehr da is, derf mas halt ned mit der Zeit übersehen, dass dann plötzlich eh schauwieder Juli ist... 
zerst müssn ma halt amal a paar schöne locations und so finden...  :Wink:  






> ja anfanga kann ma eh jeder zeit wenn ma des eqipment ham 
> ( also no schnoi weihnachten a fähige Kammera wünschen :-) )
> Hoimkammera warad a gscheid leiwand aber des ganze zeig is hoid a gscheid 
> deia und mit was billigem wird ma warscheinlich a ned lang zfriedn sein .
> i darad sagn da red ma uns aber anfoch beim nächstn Stammtisch zamm .
> Dass in dem vid ned nur Flugzsenen sein werden is a gans klar -> is glaub i
> eh hoibwegs schwar das ma a boar  mins zaumgriegn de ned fad zum aschaun werdn


Helmkammera is preislich halt doch noch a bissal viel... zumindestens a helmkamera die a halbwegs was bringt, und ned a schaß qualität dann hat...

bzgl Stammtisch wäre halt dann Anfang Jänner wahrscheinlich am gscheitersten, weil Weihnachten - Silvester ist ja eh die Hälfte weg, was i da schon glesen hob...  :Big Grin:  bzw. trifft man sich eh zum biken auch des öfteren...  :Wink:

----------


## klana_radikala

also i denk in ebelsberg die steilkurven daradn scho reichen, de konnst e gscheid weit auffe ziagn wennst schnö gnuag dron bist  :Wink:  
so a große wiast glaub i dei leben nie baun XD

----------


## MC Novalis

moinsen!

also was ihr da alle bis jez von euch gegeben habts, hört sich in summe verdammt gut an. also würd i mal sagen:

linzer FR-video-projekt = fixe sache.

dann mach ma no anfang jänner an festen stammtisch und besprechen des weitere vorgehen.
dann könne ma uns schon mal dran machen, geile spots zu suchen. würd mal sagen ein anfang is, dass jeder dem a gute stelle auffällt bzw. einfällt, das gleich mal irgendwie notiert, dass mas ned vergessen. eh scho wissen wie i mein. oder? *g*

aja: und bringts mal a paar vorschläge wie ma des vid, und unsa "gruppn" nenna könntn.

und da fallt ma no was ein:

in des vid müssen unbeding a paar sequenze von "verbotene orte" ....

damit mein i zB an ride quer durch die Plus City und vergleichbare sachen, wos mords an aufruhr verursacht ... *g* 

lg

----------


## thisy/ TC

nahmen :
lentia hyper mega global super free ride fighters association foundation 
kurz :
lhmgsfrfaf   :-)

LhcS - Lentia Hard Core Style  -> gibs scho   
wir LdhS Lentia downhill Stylers  -> LdhS 

na was a ned 

aber des mit den Verbotenen Orten horcht sie schwer nach Porno an 
gfoid ma -> des vid soit glei so haßn :-)
durchn Bimdunnel warad a lustig - wie der weiße golf 
da misat ma nedamoi selber filmen :-)

----------


## MelodicFarting

> also i denk in ebelsberg die steilkurven daradn scho reichen, de konnst e gscheid weit auffe ziagn wennst schnö gnuag dron bist 
> 
> so a große wiast glaub i dei leben nie baun XD


naja, so atemberaubend is de dann auch ned... da musst ja angst haben, wennst wegrutscht, dassd dann auf da Straße landest... zumindestens da wost du mir des amal zeigt hast,.,,  :Big Grin: 




> in des vid müssen unbeding a paar sequenze von "verbotene orte" ....


oder so wie amm Abend, wenn Rush Hour ist, bei der Rudolphstraße stadtauswärts bei den Autos im Stau durch... sowie beim Alleycat  :Big Grin:  lol





> nahmen :
> durchn Bimdunnel warad a lustig - wie der weiße golf 
> da misat ma nedamoi selber filmen :-)


haha, des warad leiwaund... xD.. am besten noch, bei irgendeiner Bimstation rein... Unionkreuzung oder die danach... reinfahren (noch mehr porno) und dann rein mit de Bikes... müssma aber schauen, dass eh genug Abstand zur Bim nach hinten wäre...


Der Ultimative Stahlstadt Porno  :Big Grin:

----------


## thisy/ TC

Betreff Stahlstadt
in der Voest misat ma a natürlich was machn 
Dh session bei de Föderbandln beim Hochofen 
a gscheide pool session in am Konverterdiegel 
Fr session durchs Walzwerk und wer dann no ned tot is macht 
a dh fahrt von irgendwelche Schrott und Kohlehügel  :-)

ich komm aus der Stadt wo der Stahl fließt und die Schlote rauchen  
....................im Sommer geht man hier zur Voest Kohle schaufeln

4020 year :-)

----------


## klana_radikala

in der voest XD

i glaub ned das de de produktion wegn uns obdrahn  :Wink:

----------


## klana_radikala

bzgl. namen red ma glaub i moi beim stammtisch o. so  :Smile: 

zu de verbotenen locations: wie wüst bitte ins plus ausse kumma?
do konnst di ins passage a einestön XD
nur hauns uns don ausse, wies mir scho a boa moi passirt is, genau wie  am bahnhof etc.

und in ebelsberg in dera steilkurvn fliagst sicha ned aufd stroßn, gibt jo a ondane a auf dem ondan weg, und wos nu is: des stickal wost aufd stroßn owe foin konnst is vor da steilkurvn, do host nu bissi zeit zum treten

----------


## thisy/ TC

> in der voest XD 
i glaub ned das de de produktion wegn uns obdrahn

 wer sagt was von abdran ???

----------


## MC Novalis

obdrahn is fad.  :Wink:  wenn dann glei im auslaufrollgang von da CC4 auf ana glühenden pramme riden *g* (halt dann nur no auf der felge)

ins plus außi kommen is ned unmöglich. da gibts so a neumodische erfindung die nennt sich auto oder so ähnlich. des ding fährt ganz ohne pferd vorne dran!!  :EEK!:   ein wahnsinn sag i euch.  :Wink:  

na schmäh!: in mei winter-karre gehn mit viel masn 2 ausgewachsene waldpanzer rein. da drive ma dann mal schnell in the +city und checken da mal a gache sequenz von ganz oben im parkhaus, zB durchs stiegenhaus runter, dann im ertsen stock ins plus rein, die geschockten blicke der normal-sterblichen braven bürger genießen, und fett über div. stiegen runter heizen ... und dann schnell wieder raus aus der bude, bevor der sicherheitsdienst die FLAKs auspackt .....

natürlich wärs ideal wenn mehr als nur einer von uns filmen könnte, dass ma die ganze strecke, die ma im + zurücklegen drauf ham. eh scho wissen wie i mein, oder?

... es wird so geil ...  hihihi!!

so in der richtung, und auf jeden fall gscheit porno aufziehen des ganze.
einfach a voll kranke aktionen fürs vid. (kommt glaub i ganz gut. und so vernmeid ma dann auch das des filmchen ausschaut wie jedes andere amateur-bike-vid)

... oida! i schreib scho wieda romane ..  :Smile: 

hod sonst no wer ideen für a paar abgefahrene locations?

gr33tz

----------


## MelodicFarting

wobei das bei der passage auch lustig wäre, beim Parkhaus vom 14. (oder 12. - ka ahnung wie hoch des is) owi...  :Big Grin: 


optimal wärs natürlich wenn uns einer filmen könnte der ned mitn radl fährt...  :Big Grin:  hej, dann brech ma am nächstn tag ind + ein, und hoin uns die überwachungsbandln...  :Big Grin:

----------


## thisy/ TC

Morgen 

So heid gehts los mitn schleppn 
Fois von eich wer Zeit und Lust hot warads leiwand wenn a ma höffad
wern so was umma 12 od 1 was anfanga in da Gärtnerstr. 8 ( is bei da VHS)
Für jeden der hüft gibs a gscheide Mauraforön und natürlich a boar biertschal
 :Smile:  . Moits eich hoid wenns passt mei Numma habs eh.

----------


## klana_radikala

woa leider in vöcklabruck und hob nix mehr midgriagt von irgentwos XD

jou, owa des mit da plus klingt super

wen mehrane leid mim auto foan bzw. wen ma a boa moi hin und her foan (während de fahrer fahren ko ma jo scho moi de bahn planen) gangads a, und i glaub a boa freiwillige kamera männer o. fraun lossatn si scho findn (z.B. mei klana bruada warad sicha dabei)

die geilste location schlecht hin warad sowieso a polizei revier o. des hefn

----------


## MelodicFarting

so, bin erst aus Saalbach Hintaglemm gerade zurückgekommen. (war übrigens eh ganz super dort  :Big Grin:  )
hoffe, es habts eh noch genügend andere helfende Hände beim Umziehen gehabt...  :Smile:  







> die geilste location schlecht hin warad sowieso a polizei revier o. des hefn


bei unserer Dornacher Kiwarei gibts was nettes. Kommt sicherlich geil, da auf den Parkplatz zu springen, gleich neben den Kibererautos xD oder so a Foto einimachen, wo ma alle die Bikes zum Kibererauto hinstöhn, und fotographiern...kA... :Embarrassment:  



mhm... wegen dem Stammtischtermin.. wenn mas wieder an einem Dienstag ausmachen, würds 1. oder 8.Jänner sein... kA, wie schauts denn bei euch bzgl. Termin aus? bzw. werd ich wahrscheinlich am 8.Jänner eh ned können...

----------


## klana_radikala

1. geht sicha ned XD
do werd i mi 100% ned gspian und woascheinlich werd i nu in vöcklabruck sein

also bei mir gehts wenn don am 8.

najo, parkplatz klingt zwar gonz nett, owa i hedad richtig im postn drinnen gmand, zwischen de kiwara durche de stiagn owe und ausse bei da dia ^^

----------


## MelodicFarting

aso... des weans uns sicha durchgelossn. de seng des eh sicha locka, und gengan nu nochand mid af a bierdschal...de wapple habn sunst eh nix besseres zu tun...  :Big Grin: 


sonst müssma halt das ganze ev. an einem anderen Tag als Dienstag einmal machen... naja, schauma amal was de anderen sagen...

----------


## klana_radikala

mir is ehrlich gsogt ziemlich wurscht ob des jetzt a montag, dienstag, mittwoch, donnerstag oda sunst wos is XD

nur am wochnend muass ma damit rechnen das i ned do bin (außer am freitag vormittag, owa do oabeit i, nachmittag nu biken, und don gehts los)

----------


## MelodicFarting

nau buaschn, wos is los jetzt? Wieda ollesaumt do?

----------


## klana_radikala

jop, i bin wieder do und ready to rumble
nur mei HiTec leider ned-.-

de vorderne bremse funktioniert jo ned, des wissts schon
und jetzt is bei der hinteren des stifterl des u.A. de bremsbeläge hoit aussagfoin o. what ever

am 12. o. 23.1. kummt da gerold moi vorbei, wir richtn des mid ana speichn ana aufboganen, entlüftn de gustl nu amoi, und verbaun vl. an neuen bremshebel wen er an hod

jooo, wie schauts aus, stammtisch??

----------


## thisy/ TC

Servas u a guads neichs 

Was geht bei eich ? Bei mir passts jetzt auf jeden Fall wieda -> Umzug hot eh passt warn dann 6 Leid .Weihnachten hab i dann mei Schutzausrüstung griegt.
Silvester haub i mi dann so wegschossn dass i bis am letzten Sa krank war ,aber jetzt gehts scho wieda . A neiche Streckn am Römerberg hab i gfundn ( von der Ausichtswartn zu so ana klan Kirchn obi und dann weida bis zur Donau ).
Jo ,wie schauts aus Stammtischtechnisch -> schau ma dass ma de wochn no an Zammgriegn ?

----------


## klana_radikala

jo stammtisch warad scho gmiadlich

hob jetzt mei hintere bremsn wieder hergricht am hitec, föd nur mehr de vorderne, wird vl. den samstag gmocht

was ned, wie schauts den aus bei ich dienstag o.so??

de streckn miass ma direkt moi testen ^^

----------


## thisy/ TC

jo bei mir passats am Di .
Wie schautsn eigendlich mit Videocams aus ? hab a bisl gschaud -> gabat scho a boar leiwande geräte de ma sinnvoll für unserre Zwecke eisetztn kinnad aber de Preise san hoid ah ned schlecht - was i gsneng hob kummt ma unter an 1000 ned weck . A spetzl von mir hot gmand dass er moi an Tag od so a leiwande cam ausborgen kann und und fümen -> aber da soit ma scho a konzept habn und hoid wirklich a boar leiwande Stoin wissn.

----------


## klana_radikala

kling super dast da de ausborgn konst

1000 eusis sand scho hefig
drama leicht a dvd de don verkauft wird weil ma so a quali brauchn?

wos i so gseng hob sand de 120€ teile wirklich ned so besondres von da quali

wos i beisteuern kon is vl. de digi cam von meine ellis, is owa im prinzip a fotograf, owa a bissl a auflösung hods scho a beim füma und ma kon jedes einzelne bild vom film aussa nehma wen ma wü, wos sicher ned so schlecht kummt, ko ma geile montagen mochn wen mas überanonda stöd

jo, bzgl. locations mirs ma wirklich schaun

wen ma boa cams hom hed i a scho min. 2 leid de freiwillig füma daradn, mei klana bruada (dem daugts foi) und a freindinn von mir warad a bereit (z.B. firs plus, weil do soitatn scho olle dabei sein)

wir kennan e moi schladming planai, semmering o. Ä. foan, außer wir woin wirklich a video ausschließlich in linz drahn

hed bei mir direkt vorm block a klane location gfundn, ma springt zwoa ned sonderlich hoch, owa 4 - 5m weit sand ka prob.
theoretisch kennan do a 3 nebeneinander springa
und wen mas eventuell a wengal aufschüttn gehts mit da hechn nu a weng aufwärts a

woa des wochnend moi in ebelsberg, ois vereist, also driften ende nie ^^

----------


## thisy/ TC

> kling super dast da de ausborgn konst
> 
> 1000 eusis sand scho hefig
> drama leicht a dvd de don verkauft wird weil ma so a quali brauchn?
> 
> ^^


na aber für sportaufnahmen braucht ma scho halbwegs a schnelles gerät 
außerdem hot ma im woid sehr viele Lichtwechsel mit denen de cam a zurechtkumma soit und ned a sec. brauchn zum nachstoin .wennst a guade digicam host brauchst a fast ka fotogerät mehr weist aus am vid super serienbüder und so a zeig ausischneidn kannst . Was a a wichtige sach is is das ma Konverterlinsen verwenden kann -> wei mit am Weidwinkel od Fischeye wirken sprünge und soiche sachen glei um einiges fetter .
Des nächste Problem san de UV Strahlen auf an Berg da griegst mit de billigen Geräte a lila bild und des schaud a scheiße aus .

dvd wü i kane mochn aber i wüs herzagn kinna

----------


## klana_radikala

unser cam hod 2 objective de gleichzeitig verwendet werden soweit i was, lila wird do sicherlich nix, und serienbilder aussa nehma kon ma, wie i gschriebn hob, a ^^

owa is hoid im prinzip doch mehr foto als filmcam, kon da jo moi probeweis an film schickn wennst wüst

----------


## thisy/ TC

nimms anfoch moi mit wenn ma des nächte moi fahrn ( wennst das griegst)
od wast zufällig wie des Teil hast ? 
i werd a mein fotoaparat mitnehma -> dann wern ma anfoch moi probeaufnahmen machen 
laut wetter at wirds ab morgen eh halbwegs erträglich -> kinntn ja de Römerbergstreckn auscheckn -> gforn bin is selber no ned

----------


## klana_radikala

kenna ma gern mochn

owa i muass jeden tag bis 16,30 bzw. 17h arbeiten, donnerstag hob i bis 16h berufsschui
und freitag hea i scho uma 12e auf, susnt eventuell sonntag, owa do sogns a scho wieda schiach

1. probeaufnahmen gibts bei mir schon, 1x fixe kamera position, i spring durchs büdl, durchwegs scharf, 1x i spring aufd cam zua und cam geht kurz vorm aufprall aufd seitn, und 1x cam verfolgt komplette fahrt, und genau, 1x nu des gonze von ana größeren entfernung soweit i was ohne bewegung von der cam

is leider zgroß als anhang, werds owa boid moi ins net stön wen de des prob. behobn hobn und den link posten (im net hods don zwoa sicher ned de quali weils komprimiert is, owa sunst soitats eig. scho passn)

won hedast den zeit zwecks römerberg?

----------


## thisy/ TC

darrad sagn wir fahrn am Fr. wei nach 17:00 mochts nimma fü sinn .
Am Fr bin i a so was umma 12 daham -> kinntn uns ja bei mir treffn 
no schnoi was fressn und dann mitn 26a aufifohrn

----------


## klana_radikala

wenn i a nur annähernd a ahnung hedad wo etc. XD

außerdem her i erst gegn 12 auf zum arbeiten, don zwischen 30 und 60min. heimweg, eine ins bike gwandl, auffe aufs bike, quer durch die stadt, nu amoi a stund

essn is ned so tragisch, des werd i scho aushoitn

und wos soi i mitnehma? de cam von de ellis oda foa ma afoch so moi zum location checkn?

i kennad owa a theoretisch glei in da vollen montur mim dh bike in arbeit foan und don direkt von der arbeit zum treffpunkt, darad zeit sparn

also wo soi i wann sein?

----------


## thisy/ TC

Darad sagn da ruaf ma uns am Fr anfoch zamm .
Kinnen uns ja a anfoch am Taubenmarkt treffn und mitn 26 am Römerberg fohrn ( was i mi no erinnern kann fahrt der imma umma X:15 und X:45 )
Schau ma dass ma uns so boid wie möglich treffn mechat mi wirklich a bisl mit de cams spühn -> i werd a no an Weitwinkelconverter und a stativ mitnehma 
Vielleicht kann i ma a no a gscheide Slr mit a boar Blitze ausborgen.
Wie schauts eigendlich mit de ondan leid aus ?? -> da is ja gans ruhig gwordn

----------


## klana_radikala

i was ned wos mid de los is
owa sonderlich fü online sands ned

bzgl. cam:
mei mum gibts mir ned ind hond hods beschlossn solong i söwa a foa XD

taubenmarkt klingt ned schlecht, des miassat si eig. ausgehn bis 12:15
und fois ma den ned eriwischen foa ma kurz am hauptplatz, do muass i moi an 2,5m flat drop testen neben der stiagn vom glanda owa (de wand)

i glaub des wird a gscheide schlammschlacht, ois wird schmelzen und don wiads lustig  :Smile: 

hoffenlich sand kane eisstickln mehr über, do hods mi heid scho gnuag herum draht ohne de spikes XD

----------


## thisy/ TC

manst du da beim abi 
des is scho a bisl krank -> auserdem griegst da ja kane 5 km/h zam auf dem Klanda Oda ?
najo i nimm cam auf jeden fall mit -> hab ma extra an hardcase rucksack checkt -> da soits dann scho halbwegs geschützt sein .
Wie schautsn eigendlich mitn stammtisch aus ?? wenn man erst nächste Wochn machn kinnt man bei mir machn -> is eh ziemlich zentral 
und wir kinnt glei sinnfoll a boar ideen zamschreibn und uns villeicht a boar vids glei anschaun und a bisl was abkucken 
Wenn ma a boar leid werdn bau i sogar in BEamer auf :-)
Oiso i sag amoi : MO 14.01.08 Stammtisch bei mir  Gärtnerstr. 8 ( bei da oidn VHS ) Start 19:00 ??

----------


## klana_radikala

also sooo krank is des goaned find i
außerdem braucht ma a boa kranke aktionen und sturzszenen für a guades vid.  :Wink: 

dh wens auto mäßig ned zoag is moch is ziemlich sicher
najo, wen i obn start am anfang, glei losstartn in am klan gong, über de 1. kantn, bis zur abrisskante weiter, foi auffe zahn und bissl weiter tretn, volle körperspannung und so fü wie möglich söwa weck federn von der landung
miassast scho funktioniern denk i ^^

a spezl in ampfelwang hod des guad ausdruckt: go big or go home  :Wink: 

stammtisch klingt super, von mir aus geht des fix

i werd noch da oabeid moi den dani onruafn und frogn wos mid erm los is

----------


## MC Novalis

zeas eich olle! und a guads neichs! bin wieder da!

was tut si so bei euch? wie wann wo is was los? was hab i verpasst?

wann is wieder treffen? nächste woche?

bin grad am suchen, zwecks an gscheiten digi-camcoredr. da gäbs von samsung a so a sport teil (sprietzwasser- und stoß-fest, und a externe kamera-linse (helmkamera) is a dabei) klingt scho mal ned so blöd (auflösung is halt nur PAL, aber des sollte für eigentlich soweit alle gängigen wiedergabe geräte a ordentliche quali liefern)

greetz

----------


## klana_radikala

bzgl. cam corder kon i ned fü sogn, klingt owa leiwaund  :Smile: 

jo, zum thema wos is los:

freitag 12.15 aufn römerberg, fois der bus verpasst wird drop i seitlich von dera wand am hauptplatz, thisy nimmt cam mit statif etc. mit
und don foa ma hoid um 12.45 aufe mim 26er

und stammtisch gibts a gerücht von montag 19h beim thisy

----------


## thisy/ TC

Morgen
also wegn Fr. darat i sagn dass ma uns überhaupst am Hauptplatz glei treffn.
Villeicht schaut a Kollega von mir mit seiner DSLR mit. Wenn a mitschaut darad i sagn dass ma in da city bleibn und a boar Fotos machn . ( er selber is mit BMX unterwegs -> des hast Römerberg wird erm ned so zahn )

He Novalis manst du zufällig de Samsung sportscam -> de hot nämlich a spetzl von mir letztens beim snowboardn mitghopt -> vielleicht kann is ma für Fr. ausborgen .

Ja und wengan Stammtisch :
MO 14.01.08 Stammtisch bei mir Gärtnerstr. 8 ( bei da oidn VHS ) Start 19:00 
wenns woits kann i eich a von da Bim beim Volksgarten ahoin

----------


## klana_radikala

von da bim obhoin is natürlich edel ^^

jo, hob ka problem wen ma in da city bleibn, a freindinn hod si fir 14h angemeldet, dh. römerberg warad sowieso bissi knapp worden (wobei i eher zspät zu ihr kumma warad wia das i scho früher obbiag)

jo, wie schauts aus, 10 o. 15 noch 12 am hauptplatz?
fotos und vids. mochn klingt perfect, de muasst don i. wo hinstelln im net wo ma drauf zugreifen kann, bzw. wen is downloadn kennad warads natürlich gonz fein, o. du schickst mas afoch per mail

----------


## thisy/ TC

Da muas i die entäuschen -> hab bis zum 20.1. ka internet daham 
aber werds da anfoch brennen und dann nimmst das beim Stammtisch dann mit . od wennst das gor ned aushoitst kannst die jo moidn wennst mit deina Freindin fertig bist :-)

----------


## klana_radikala

XD

des werd i scho nu aushoitn hoff i doch stark  :Smile: 
jo, falls i mid ihr ind stod foa (sie is übrigens ned MEINE sondern EINE  :Wink: ), don möd i mi bei dir ^^

----------


## MelodicFarting

mir gfreits jetzt ned ehrlich gsagt alles nochlesen... später, wenn i dahoam bin daun...

...wird des jetzt wos min Stammtisch am Montag? ? I miassat eigentlich aa Zeit haben, wenn nixi dazwischen kommt...

----------


## Ronsn

grias eich!

oiso i bin da kollege vom "thisy"..der mit da spiegelreflex! und i muas erm da mal berichtigen, i bin ned mim bmx unterwegs sondern mit am 24" street bike  :Wink: 

i bin daun morgen eh a zimli fix dabei und am montag vermutlich a!

auf jednfall lässig das si in da linzer bike szene wieda a bissl was tuat..is ja irgendwie eh alles a bissal "eingschlafen" vor 1-2 jahr!

naja daun sieht ma si vermutlich morgen!!

----------


## klana_radikala

morgn bin i a fix dabei

also wen da thissy nix dagegn hod wird des montag sicher wos

----------


## Ronsn

morgen!

also i was nu ned ob si des heut ausgehn wird! muss nach da arbeit auf jednfall numal heimfahrn..aber mal schaun!

sonst hätt i gsagt ihr fahrts derweil römerberg und i komm dann nach oda so! sehn ma eh!

----------


## MC Novalis

moinsen leute!

hab scho wieder in überblick verloren  :Embarrassment:  

wann steigt des heute?

greetz

----------


## thisy/ TC

servas 
wir wern schaun dass ma umma 12:15 am Haubtplatzt san

----------


## MC Novalis

heast! hobts ihr alle nix zu tun? na schmäh *g*

i komm erst um 12 aus da hackn. des geht si ned ganz aus. sch****.
und wenn i a pech hab dann muss i die 1 1 /2 stunden am nachmittag a no rein.

würd zu gern mit fahren

----------


## klana_radikala

i hob a um 12 aus, werd um 11:45 de montur in der arbeit anlegen, um 12 ausstempeln, zum hauptplatz cruisen, dort von der wand droppen wen die autos nicht all zu blöd stehen, und dan schau ma wies weiter geht, muss leider um 12 schon wieder bei der saporoshjestraße sein, dh. ich habe gerade mal 60min. zeit zum biken  :Frown:

----------


## MelodicFarting

> i bin ned mim bmx unterwegs sondern mit am 24" street bike


noch schlimmer  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:  


Naja, vielleicht könnenma am Wochende nochmal was machen? Freitag geht mir halt immer erst a bissal später bis i in Linz bin...
Aber hab halt immernoch das Problem mit dem Dämpfer... werd heute vielleicht mal über die offizielle Scott seite es versuchen, da die in Linz keine Ahnung vom Equalizer haben ("Ransom haben mir ned, oiso kennan ma si ned aus. Waun i da höffn soid, muaßt ma owa de oabeitszeit zoin, und des wird hoid ned billig..."), und von meinem Händler hab ich immernoch keine Antwort bekommen auf die EMails bereits die i gschickt hab... sogar als i angrufn hab extra nach Deutschland aussi, bin i versetzt wordn... ah... nix ois probleme... xD

----------


## MelodicFarting

stellts halt nachher dann auch noch die Fotos Video eina, die was ihr gmacht habts heute...  :Wink:

----------


## MC Novalis

aja: wegen montag stammtisch: is blöd bei mir. weil montag bin i immer im studio.

vielleicht, wenns euch nix ausmacht, könnt ma schaun das mas des nächste mal an an andern tag machen?

lg

----------


## klana_radikala

schau ma afoch amoi

bzgl. fotos

thisy hod bis 15. ka internet, d.h. de fotos werd i ma am montag don aufs handy spün, und don von daham aus ins board stön

heid is shco bissl sped, miassad extra nu ham foan, und don is finster

owa wir kennadn shco a urbane night session foan

----------


## MelodicFarting

sats jetzt gestern am hauptplatz dort wo in da gegnd gfahren, oder eh am römerberg afi?

----------


## klana_radikala

am hauptplatz woa ma am freitag weil i ned so fü zeit kopt hob leider
gestern woit ma eig. a nu amoi biken, e am römerberg, owa da thissy hod ned obghobn

----------


## MelodicFarting

hab grad gsehen, dass einmal angerufen wurde... habs handy ned mit gehabt, bzw. war ich heute leider ned in linz...

----------


## klana_radikala

achso ^^

sei froh, du hast was verpasst

als 1. gleich eine fußfreie landung von ca. 2m ins flatt, vl. auch 2,5m

anschließend im wald ordentlich auf die fresse gelegt

und dan noch von 4 bauern zusammen geschissen worden, das war dan noch der jackpot

owa zumindest den sturz homa e auf video XD
und de fußfreie landung natürlich auch  :Big Grin:

----------


## MelodicFarting

> achso ^^
> 
> sei froh, du hast was verpasst
> 
> als 1. gleich eine fußfreie landung von ca. 2m ins flatt, vl. auch 2,5m
> 
> anschließend im wald ordentlich auf die fresse gelegt
> 
> und dan noch von 4 bauern zusammen geschissen worden, das war dan noch der jackpot
> ...


ha, des hört sich lustig an. Schad das i ned dabei gwen bin... Warts wieder am Römerberg oben? 2,5Meter flat... ned schlecht oida  :Way To Go:

----------


## klana_radikala

lob ned an mi, sondern an thissy, der is a gsprunga und hod si ned annähernd so oft weh doa wia i XD

detailierte gschicht gibts e morgen zum seng/hern

na, am pöstlingberg woa ma

----------


## klana_radikala

so leute, schechte nachrichhten:

bin krank, dh. ich kann heute wies aussieht nicht kommen

und weils e so lustig ist, tut mein knöchel weh wie sau,so das ich nicht mal ordentlich stufen steigen kann,meine rechte hand is  natürlich auch geschhwollen  undtut weh wie saau

und die sch*** tastatur schreibt nichht gschet, drum hab ich für die paar zeilen 15min. gebraucht

währe super wen mir´jemand diefotos  und videos heute oder morgen per mail schicken könnte

----------


## MC Novalis

zeas!

und burschen wie wars gestern? wär gern mitkommen, weil zeit hätt i gehabt und es wetter war a traum.
nur leider hab i mi am samstag beim fortgehen ziemlich derb in finger geschnitten. des tut jetz no ziemmlich weh, und beim probieren ob i den lenker gscheit halten kann, is ma die wunde wieder aufgegangen. voll der scheiß.

aber beim nächsten mal bin i dabei! 

greetz

----------


## thisy/ TC

Morgen 

Kummt jetzt eigendlich irgendwer ?? sunst verschieb mas hoit
@klana radikala 
des materrial konn i da morgen dann schicken .
Bleib lieba daham und schau dass ma dann nächstes Wochenend wieda 
gscheid fohn kinna . Darad sagn dass ma am Fr umma 2 oda wenn alle Zeit ham de mitfahrn woin ( aber ned zpät !!) am Römerberg fahrn und moi schaun was ma dort mochn kann .
Am Sa od SO nimm i dann an Spätzl mit der scho a bisl a erfahrung mitn Filmen hot ( und a guade cam ) mit .

----------


## MelodicFarting

haha, zfü bier dawischt novalis?  :Big Grin: 

mhm.. ma scheiße bei mir... kann frühestens am Wochenende wieder....dann bin i fix in inz da...

----------


## klana_radikala

nächstes wochnende sogns scheiss wertter, owa schau ma moi  :Wink: 
hed nix dagegen ^^

ajo: bin draufkumma wieso der dämpfer so weich is: natürlich n downhilll setup für wc strecken, und nich für flatdrops XD

muss mir noch überlegen ob ich noch ne härtere feder kaufen soll und nur für rennen die weiche rein geb

aja: linker daumen hat sich auch zu wort gemeldet und tut weh wie sau *rofl*

yeah, find i supa  :Smile: 
den sturz muass i afoch in groß seng  :Big Grin: 

wos i nu erwähnene woit:

HAHA, de mc'i und i sand de anzign senior members do herinn ^^

----------


## MelodicFarting

> HAHA, de mc'i und i sand de anzign senior members do herinn ^^


weils schau sovie gspammt habts...  :Big Grin: 
aber warte... i werd a nu ana... xD


Gute Besserung noch an alle Verletzten, damts bald wieder gscheit biken könnts...^^

----------


## klana_radikala

i bin e am sonntag scho verletzt gebikt ^^

owa des mocht nix  :Wink: 

wens hasat so morgen planai schnee is weck warad i a dabei, obwoi ned moi de vorderne bremsn funktioniert  :Twisted:  

do werds eich heid e nu ohaun wen da thissy des wirklich drauf hod

weil bei dera an wiesn am onfong soitat ma jo eig. in woid eine foan, und i bin volle hüsn grod owe und bremsn is a ned gonga XD

----------


## thisy/ TC

Stammtisch Status  
klana radikala : krank
reek             : ka Zeit
MC               : ka Zeit -> Studio
HXC             : was i ned 
und von andere Leid hab i a nix ghert 
i glaub wir verschiebn de Sach -> 
was hoits von FR od SA nachn bikn ???

----------


## klana_radikala

du klinst so optimistisch dem wetter gegenüber  :Smile: 

owa so a regen session warad scho wos geiles
owa jedes moi wen i dron denk das i ned moi im notfall bremsn kon wird ma wieder schlecht XD

owa guad, bin trozdem dabei ^^

jo des darad theoretisch a geh

sunst kennad ma se a gaudi mochn und si am mittwoch (fois i mi do blederweis wieder gsund schreib) ins elysium owe setzn 2€ saufn  :Wink:

----------


## MC Novalis

> haha, zfü bier dawischt novalis? ...


najo. zu wenig wars auf jeden fall ned  :Stick Out Tongue:  




> du klinst so optimistisch dem wetter gegenüber


also was i heut mittag so gehört hab, lasst optimismus aufkommen: samstag bis zu 14 grad  :EEK!:   und relativ schön. erst sonntag schiach  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

@ thisy/ TC: "stammtisch-status" klingt cool  :Mr. Brown:  
verschieben wär ned blöd, weil dann könnt i a dabei sein.

greetz @ all

----------


## thisy/ TC

najo ins elysium wü i ned unbedingt -> da san ma fost zfü Vampiere , Demonen, Ritter und so ein zeugs 
ausserdem hab i am MI ka Zeit 
bei mir gangats ab DO wieda

----------


## klana_radikala

+denk+

donnestag hob i um 16h scho aus => berufsschule

d.h. do hedad i mehr zeit zum fertig mochn bzw. es darad shco früher geh wens grod is

----------


## MelodicFarting

Also bei mir heute ned wie i eh schau gsagt hab, also kommt ma de verschiebung eh auch ganz recht...  :Big Grin: 

Freitag kann i ned mitbiken, aber danach würd gehen...  :Big Grin:  
Samstag bin i voll da

----------


## MC Novalis

> najo ins elysium wü i ned unbedingt -> da san ma fost zfü Vampiere , Demonen, Ritter und so ein zeugs 
> ausserdem hab i am MI ka Zeit 
> bei mir gangats ab DO wieda


hehe. is ja geil. gibts des ding immer no? weil dort wos ursprunglich war (bis vor 2-3 jahren) is ja nimmer.

bin zwar des absolute gegenteil von an metler (bin eher auf techno, schranz, hardstyle unterwegs) aber mir hats die paar mal was i da drin war, schon getaugt, weil einfach ein haufen schräge leut drin sind. einfach krank.  :Mr. Brown:

----------


## thisy/ TC

> (bin eher auf techno, schranz, hardstyle unterwegs) .


i gfrei mi scho auf den Zeitpunkt wo ma a music fürs vid (fois ans gibt) festlegn -> wird sicha interessant  :Mr. Yellow:  
i küdigt glei meine Favoriten an :

raised fist : running man
ice pick    :real reconice it´s real ( gscheide proll numma )
prodigy    :firestarter :Twisted:  

bin scho gspannt was von eich so daherkummt :Confused:

----------


## MC Novalis

die musik gschicht is imma a heikle sache da wirds gern mal zum streiten  :Wink:  

aber mal was anderes: 

hab hier noch einen nagelneuen   FSA  Gravity DH 1.5  Vorbau herumliegen.
das Teil hat keine einzige gebrauchsspur (wurde gleich zu beginn aus meinem komplettbike ausgebaut und nie verwendet).
Neupreis liegt nach wie vor bei rund 100 €.
ich würd ihn um 60 € (VHB) abgeben.

weiters hätt ich noch:

eine CO2 Gas Blowback DESERT EAGLE (Marke: Tokyo Marui). voll verchromt, komplette Mechanik aus Stahl, und einstellbarem hop up (drall).
inkl. 2 vollmetall Magazine
      1 1/2 flachen (1L) Green Gas (CO2)
      1 dose silikonspray (zur pflege der dichtungen usw.)
      1 staubschutz-stöpsel für den lauf
      und ca. 1000 schuss 6mm Keramikkugeln (die schweren)

Neupreis: alles zusammen rund 300 €.
VP: 180 € (vhb)

und:

eine Federdruck DESERT EAGLE (Marke: KWC) in Bi-Color (Schlitten u.Griffstück silber, Lauf dunkel). komplette Mechanik aus Stahl.
inkl. ca. 800 Schuss 6mm Keramikkugeln

wen wer von euch interesse hat, können ma bei preis natürlich no reden  :Wink:  

fotos muss i no machen. schreibts ma einfach wenns welche wollts  :Big Grin:  

foto vom vorbau is im anhang

lg

----------


## klana_radikala

najo, mit spielzeug waffen kon i ned fü onfonga XD

vorbau hob i a a n recht supan, also i brauch moi nix

jo wegn da musi miass ma schaun, wens vid. länger wird kenna ma e mehrane liada eine spün, bzw. wir nehman immer jeweils de szenen von 1 fora und sei musik danoch, don wieder nächster fahrer, nächstes lied, owa zeast brauch ma moi genug material vor ma si do gedanken mochn  :Wink: 

nun ja, heid miassat i vom thissy eig. nu des vid. vom sonntag un des foto vom freitag griagn, bin scho gspannt

----------


## MelodicFarting

> i gfrei mi scho auf den Zeitpunkt wo ma a music fürs vid (fois ans gibt) festlegn -> wird sicha interessant  
> i küdigt glei meine Favoriten an :
> 
> raised fist : running man
> ice pick    :real reconice it´s real ( gscheide proll numma )
> prodigy    :firestarter 
> 
> bin scho gspannt was von eich so daherkummt


das hab ich mir auch schon gedacht...  :Big Grin: 
Raised Fist würd ich auch leiwand finden... 
...aber wenn, dann solltma vielleicht auch was von lokalen Bands machen... irgendwelche eh aus oö/linz... ..mhm... von *Estate* wäre da *Go Metric* natürlich a heißer Favorit...   :Wink: 

Aber vorher solltma wohl amoi a paar minuten film zusammenbringen, als schon überd musik zu streiten  :Big Grin:

----------


## MC Novalis

mir fallen da noch ein "scarbugs" und "jimmy hofer band"

----------


## klana_radikala

von den locals kann ich nur silver city und social irgentwas (fällt grad nich ein wie die heißen) ein

sind 2 super bands, gerade bei stop von silver city (is auch auf you tube falls wen intressiert) würds tempo mäßig schön was vorlegen

aja @ thissy:

wann bekomm ich eig. die vids. und das foto zugeschickt, gibts ein problem?  :Confused:   :Big Grin:

----------


## MelodicFarting

Social Phobia meinst, oder?  :Wink: 

SilverCity haben aa a paar gute Sachen, würd auch geil ins Vid passen... naja, gibt ja eh genug leiwaunde auswahl an bands hier...  :Smile: 

oder fa Outsmarted wos...

----------


## klana_radikala

genau de man i ^^

do spüd u.A. da gregs, meine "homies" hoid XD

----------


## thisy/ TC

Morgen 

So jetzt hob is gschoft mit de Büda -> bei meim Rechna derfat da cpu lüfter einganga sein -> der hund braucht jetzt ca a halbs jahr bis a a Programm öffned . ( gib ma no dei e-mail dass i das in ana gscheidn auflösung schicken kann )

bei de vids hab i no des problem dass ma imma nur in Ton wiedagibt und des büdl ned ( ned amoi da vlc playa packts  :Confused:  )

----------


## klana_radikala

joschimizu a-t yahoo dot de

najo, schick mas afoch de vids. in der vollen ursprungsversion und i werd mi a wengal spün damid, vl. griag is hin  :Wink:

----------


## MelodicFarting

> bei de vids hab i no des problem dass ma imma nur in Ton wiedagibt und des büdl ned ( ned amoi da vlc playa packts  )


schicks einfach a mal (bzw. lads auf rapidshare/megaupload oder sowas).. vielleicht gehts bei uns.... bei einem freund fa mir, war des auch schoneinmal...


(a bissal unscharf is des dritte büdl..xD)

----------


## klana_radikala

i glaub des mit da schärfe griag i scho i. wie hin wens is  :Wink:  
weil fotografiert worden is jo in ana ziemlich hochn auflöstung (im vergleich zu dera ins der do stengan)

----------


## MC Novalis

fesch fesch burschen. der fischaugen-sprung schaut goil aus.

wann steigt der nächste ride? kanns scho kaum mehr erwarten. fest durchd city krochn. *g*

lg

----------


## MC Novalis

aja: weil ichs grad seh: jemand hat meinen thread positiv bewertet.  :Redface:   :Mr. Brown:  war des einer von euch?
freut mich  :Big Grin:  danke  :Stick Out Tongue:  


und noch was: wer will kann mir seine mail adresse schicken, oder hier posten. wär sicher ned blöd wenn ma zwecks bilder und vids schicken, die adressen hätt

lg

----------


## klana_radikala

i fir mein teil hob nix bewertet XD
owa find den thrad trozdem super  :Wink: 

mei adress hob i vorher grod gepostet ^^

jo i gfrei mi a scho wieder

und wen i endlich wieder a vorderbremsn hob kon i endlich wieder umsetzten und meine stoppiekünste zum besten geben wen i mi ans bike gwohnt hob  :Twisted:

----------


## klana_radikala

danke moi firs mail und de pics.

kummt des unbearbeitet vid. vom pöstlingberg nu noch?

----------


## MelodicFarting

> aja: weil ichs grad seh: jemand hat meinen thread positiv bewertet.   war des einer von euch?
> freut mich  danke


 naja, du hast ja mehr oder weniger die Biker hier zusammengebracht... hast dir verdient  :Big Grin: 


achja... email:
danielhuemer (at ) msn.com  
(steht im profil aber aa glaub ich^^)

----------


## MC Novalis

@ hXcOREschloch:  thx

an alle: wird des mit morgen biken was? wetter soll ja ganz gut werden ...

greetz

----------


## klana_radikala

wetter mäßig sogns wexelhaft XD

kummt drauf o wos ma mochn woin, a street session oda auf an berg? weil ohne bremsn is scho gscheid zach wie i am sonntag festgstöd hob  :Wink:

----------


## thisy/ TC

von mir aus passt guad am SA . wann start ma denn ??? 13:00 Hauptplatz ???
@ klana radikala  
mit deim gost zahts die ned fohrn ??
i mehad scho gern de Römerbergstreckn moi antesten

----------


## MC Novalis

SA etwas nach 13:00 (ca. gegen 13:30) wär schon was. 
römerberg klingt a gut!
i würd dann gern no a paar sachen mittens in da city machen. (fest aufsehen erregen)

was sagts dazu?

ps: des mit die softguns habts sicha gelesen. wenn einer von euch wen weiß der eine brauchen könnt sagts mas, weil i wills endlich ankriegen.

----------


## thisy/ TC

@ mc 
koit das doch und im somma moch ma donn a boar matchal 
wir san a imma so 5-6 leid de sie dann in woid haun und dann 
capture the flag od deathmatch spühn ( aber hoid nur mit de Bio PPs )

schau ma dass ma am sa wieda a bisl was aufnehma -> i hab helmkammara no 
Kann irgendwer a dslr checkn -> wei mit meina kammara is a krampf

----------


## MelodicFarting

oiso wirds heite eh nixi? Mogen 13:00 wär i dabei...

----------


## MelodicFarting

> oiso wirds heite eh nixi? Mogen 13:00 wär i dabei...


kann leider wohl doch nicht... hab mich gestern gscheit fakühlt, muss a weng pause machen...

----------


## klana_radikala

jo leid, bin grod erst ham kumma, also heid darads hechstns nu an urbanen nightride oder an technischn singletrail in da finstan mim ghost und meiner sigma spün

jo ghost is ka blede idee wen de streckn mehr singletrail als dh o. fr is, nur is don hoid so das de wurzln wos normalerweis gschluckt werdn bei mir zu am sprung führn kennan XD

dafia kon i in da finstan a foan  :Smile: 

owa schau ma wias morgn passt, oder?

----------


## klana_radikala

so leute

sonne scheint, warm ists, ich hab nicht gschlafen und bin motiviert zu biken

wie schauts aus, moch ma 1 am hauptplatz?

----------


## MelodicFarting

sry, geht bei mir oiwei nu ned...

----------


## klana_radikala

schod

sunst warad ma jo scho fost a vollversammlung gwesn wen du a dabei gwen warast

----------


## MelodicFarting

wer warn leicht olles dabei, weilst von Vollversammlung redest?  :Big Grin:  

jetzt zoagts gfälligst amoi de videos her, was gmacht habts  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## klana_radikala

jo, im endefekt 1 1/2 stund nur i, don da thissy, owa wir woan e zu unmotiviert und in de 1 1/2 h hob i ma e nu den knöchel verstaucht wieder bei da gleichn stiagn -.-
jetzt kon i nimma gscheid hatschn und weh duads wie sau

da thissy muass erst a prog. besorgn von am spezl von erm von dem er a de cam hod, sunst griagt er den füm do ned aufn pc aufe sondern nur de tonspuren

weil i darad des a gern moi seng  :Wink:

----------


## MC Novalis

zeas burschen! gestern wärs ja fast was worden dass i a mal dabei bin. schade und sorry dass i ned können hab, aber die family von meiner freundin is kollektiv krank, und da hams mich gebraucht, dass i ihnen a paar sachen mach, die mit raus gehen ind kälte verbunden sind und so.

bin aber zuversichtlich dass beim nächsten wochenend-ride funktionieren müsste dass i endlich dabei bin.

@ radikalen: bei welcher stiege is passiert?

----------


## MelodicFarting

machma eigentlich wiedamal a abendversammlung... oiso stammtisch hoid?
... xD

----------


## klana_radikala

beim bankomaten bei der altstadt de große XD

woa sowieso scho beleidigt und weils so sche woa nu moi volle hüsn drauf, jetzt duats wirklich weh

jo stammtisch warad moi wieder chillig

heid werd i mi moi mim gerold bzgl. meiner bremsn in verbindungen setzn ob er mittwoch oder samstag kummt

don gehts endlich moi wieder richtig los, d.h. wens mei fuß erlaubt, sunst hau i ma hoid vorher nu pakimed ein, hauptsoch wieder am vorderradl foan  :Big Grin:

----------


## klana_radikala

ich weiß zwar jetzt nicht wieso ich den vorigen eintag nich einfach verändern kann, aber egal

heute morgen ist mir ne idee fürs video gekommen

wens wetter schön ist und alle mal dabei sind müss ma mit ner  helmcam am pöstlingberg starten und durchziehen bis ca. am bahnhof würde ich sagen

locations wie unterführung bei der rudolph und stufen am hauptplatz werden natürlich am weg dorthin auch genommen

dort angekommen könnte man noch i. ne steile aktion am bahnhof ziehn, z.B. rolltreppen oder was uns dann noch einfallt

was haltet ihr davon leute?

----------


## MC Novalis

klingt gut! bin dabei.

es gibt eine schlecht nachricht: die pöstlingberg-bahn wird dieses frühjahr, für ca. 1 jahr geschlossen (modernisierung)  :Frown:   des heißt wir müssten per pedes aufn berg. und des is zach.

----------


## klana_radikala

scheisndreck XD

des hast schieben, oder i hau mi aufs ghost don bin i scho wieder untn do satz es nu ned moi obn ^^

jo, i glaub wir werdn des scho i. wie do auffe schofn, sunst start ma wirklich erst bei der unterführung bei da rudolph und haun uns don von ana location zur ondan quer durch die innere city

----------


## MelodicFarting

> klingt gut! bin dabei.
> 
> es gibt eine schlecht nachricht: die pöstlingberg-bahn wird dieses frühjahr, für ca. 1 jahr geschlossen (modernisierung)   des heißt wir müssten per pedes aufn berg. und des is zach.


Schienenersatzverkehr mit dem Bus hinauf  :Big Grin: 

Das selbe hab ich mir übrigens auch schon mal mit dem 101Bus gedacht... hab euch eh schon dazählt, dass ma dort aa amal fahrn könnten.... 
der fährt von unten Magdalena bis zum Aichinger rauf, sind zwar a bissal weniger Höhenmeter als am Pöstlingberg, aber dafür geht da dann a optimale Trail für a Helmkamera fahrt hinunter, da kommst dann gleich beim Unigelände heraus, dort sind dann noch ein paar schöne Stufen drinnen, dann heißts insgesamt ca.50 Höhenmeter bergauf fahren (geht aber leicht zum durchtreten, nix steiles oder so dabei) bis zur Anfangsstation wieder... bzw. sind da noch 2weitere Stiegen dazwischen, bzw. am Feuerwehrspielplatz ein paar Sachen zum Springen... dauert wenn ma so oft halten wie beim Pöstlingberg runter länger sogar.... wenn ma durchfährt, kommt ma eigentlich a gaunz ordentlich herunter... bzw. is bis herunter keine Straße, bzw. kein Asphalt wenn ich mich täusche... erst in Linz bei der uni wieder... xD

ich mach mal a paar Fotos von der gesamten Strecke... xD vom unterem Stück im Wald hab ich eh schon was am pc...^^

 
 
 


 
Bilder haben ne de beste Qualität... irgendwie waren die zu groß für den Upload...  :Big Grin: 

Edit: mhm... irgendwie werden de bilda ned angezeigt... also einfach aufn Link klicken, dann gehts...^^

----------


## klana_radikala

schaut ned sonderlich schwer aus ^^ 
deafad mim ghost bzw. hitec ka problem sein 
is leichter zum foan wia da pöstlingberg, oder?

----------


## MelodicFarting

ziemlich gleich... Pöstlingberg ist vom Weg her breiter..., bzw,. hast beim Pöstlingberg eh nettans des eine stück da im wald, wost wirklich a bissal technik brauchst (und wos eh jeden schau amoi abgworfn hod...  :Big Grin: ) xD

Vom Aichinger herunta is am anfang ziemlich highspeed über die wiesen, und dann in den wald rein... der erste teil ist ned so anspruchsvoll, der zweite teil kann aber was, wenn du ihn voll durchfahren willst...

bilder sind vom flachen teil am ende der strecke... sind aber vom herbst.. derzeit is de strecke eh ziemlich zerstört, bzw. zeitweise ziemlich tiafe rinnsal vom wasser...

----------


## klana_radikala

mit rinnsale hob i schlechte erfahrungen gmocht XD

he, i hob beim technik forum an thread eröfnet, salatöl in der bremse
warad supa wens ma do a wos eine schreibn darats, vl. wissts jo es weiter ^^

----------


## MC Novalis

hmh. find i positiv das da an ersatzverkehr machen. nur darf ma im bus an waldpanzer mitnehmen?

was i a gut find, is dass ma immer mehr strecken rund um linz zam sammeln.

wann würdets ihr den nächsten ride planen? (26.01. gehts bei mir ned, bin fett snowboarden)

greetz

----------


## klana_radikala

von mir aus gangads scho am 25, owa erst bissl später, gegn 3 fonga ma on zum bremsn richtn, wir wissn owa ned ob der hebel passt den er do mit nimmt, und ob ma eventuel mein richtn kennan, weil der giftgrüne is afoch gscheid stylish ^^

muass ma heid nu onschaun von wo des wirklich kummt und ob ned vl. nur a dichtung porös is, auf jeden fall damas moi neich befüllen, entweder mit mineral- oder versuchsweise mit salatöl  :Big Grin:

----------


## MelodicFarting

am Wochenend bin i vermutlch ned herunten... ev. am Abend nettans amal...

----------


## thisy/ TC

morgen 
also i werd heid noch da hackn so umma 1 a klane runde dran - eh villeicht de Römerberg streckn .
laut wetter.at gehts sunst eh nur mehr morgn -> was aber ned ob i Zeit hab wei a spetzl von mir Übersiedeld und i erm höfn werd . 
Wengan Stammtisch soit ma jetzt a wiedamoi was zamgriegn .Wos hoits denn 
von nächste Wochn MO od DI ?? 
He hot irgendwer von eich a dirt federgabel die er nimma braucht ?

----------


## klana_radikala

um 1 werd i grod moi ham kumma
und uma 3 werd i beim wifi sei mim bike de bremsn richtn (de komischer weise gestern im keller wieder an druckpunkt kopt hod und a a bissl bremst hod)

also heid wiads bei mir woascheinlich nix mehr, wenn don e morgn

montag o. dienstag gangad scho von mir aus

mitm trek kennast di moi in verbindung setzten, i glaub der hod nu a dirt bike zum hergeben, zumindest hod ers letztes moi nu kopt, do warad a gabal a drauf, vl. griagst de jo alane a

----------


## MC Novalis

dört-gabel: hab i leider keine, weil "I nix dört"

MO, DI = ned so besonders gut bei mir. vielleicht einen der restlichen tage möglich? wär lässig, weil i würd schon gern wieder mal bei stammtisch dabei sein  :Smile: 

lg

----------


## klana_radikala

jo von mir aus gehts unter da wochn e immer solongs a se ausgeht mit der arbeitszeit, d.h. ob ca. 19h gehts bei mir jeden tag unter da wochn

i hob ma gestern nu von massive töne cruisen besorgt, damit i wos zum horchn hob wen i wieder moi durcht city ham cruis XD

kenntat ma jo scho fost ins vid. einbaun so a szene mit de helme am lenker und de zigaretten im mund  :Smile:

----------


## MC Novalis

jo oida! des mochat foi stimmung! so fürn schluss vom vid. nach die ganzen kranken ride-szenen, fahren ma alle so wie du gemeint hast nebeneinander her, die sonne steht schon relativ tief, alles in gelb oranges licht getaucht ... des wird goil. solche sachen geben dem vid einfach atmosphäre. müss ma an an sommerabend machen, da gibts am öftern so a stimmung wennd sonn unter geht.

greetz

----------


## klana_radikala

am bestn mitten auf der landstraße XD
owa de sonn geht leider auf da seitn untern, und ned im norden oder süden

des kennat ma a kombiniern mit ana helm cam szene, auf ana kreuzung o. am platz miassn don olle ca. im gleichen winkel auseinander ziagn und in lauter ondre richtungen volle hüsn weck ziagn, don entweder ende o. eben der mit da helm cam foigt i. wem o stöd si ind mittn und fümt ebn de locations wensa se ausgeht

----------


## MelodicFarting

sehr schöne Ideen  :Big Grin: 

da thisy und i han gestern gfahren...a paar neue Sachen gschaut, und an super spot zum wallride üben. miassad ma nettans amoi mit aner schaufel, oder a an gscheiten holzbrettl vorbeischaun, um den anlauf noch hinzubekommen...

naja, zerst han wir den weg da vom römerberg owa gfohren, und daun noch am pöstlingberg rauf.. hat si aber fian thisy nimma so auszahlt die fahrt  :Stick Out Tongue:  
 :Big Grin:   i hoff heut gehts wieder besser mit da schulter.  :Smile:

----------


## klana_radikala

hodsn aufgegt o. wie?

wie is jetzt eig wegnam eis am pöstlingberg? scho weck?

i soitat mei gustl entlüften, hob scho ois, nur de depate schraubn griag i ned aussa weils a spax is und i hob owa kan 4ra spax, jetzt geht der schund ned aussa und i kons ned entlüften

i hed jetzt zwoa a an süwan gustav M hebel für 2 finger, owa i bin ma ned sicher ob des schlauch mäßig passt, des muass i ma nu onschaun, owa i glaub i trau mi nu ned gronz drüber das i do herum bastlt XD

jo wallride warad scho wos geiles, des miass ma sie wirkich moi genauer onschaun ^^

----------


## thisy/ TC

Servas 
geht eh so halbwegs -kann hoit in arm fast ned bewegn .
war forher grad im Krankenhaus -> brochn is nix aber irgend a ACgelenksverletzung und a bandlgwetschung oder Zerrung od so irgendwas hab i . De ham gmand dass i de nächstn 3-4 Wochn sicher ned radlfoarn kann und mi schonen soi .  :Cry:  
aber hab eh glick ghopt hätt i kan hoim aufghopt wars glaub i aus gwesn - bin nämlich mitn kopf und schulter direkt auf an stan glont.

----------


## Ronsn

ge thisy, was führstn scho wieda auf?kumst ind hackn morgn oda bist jez kranknstand?guade besserung glei mal!

----------


## MelodicFarting

guade besserung thisy.

müssma halt dann in nächster zeit a paar mehr stammtischrundn machn, damit er ned die form verliert  :Big Grin: 





> wie is jetzt eig wegnam eis am pöstlingberg? scho weck?


da boden is natürlich gfroren wie sau, owa eis woa überhaupt kans duad... eh kloa bei de temparaturen und in regen in letzta zeit...

----------


## MC Novalis

he thisy! du sollst di do ned in deine einzelteile zerlegen, und des no vorm richtigen saisonbeginn!

auf jeden fall gute besserung! fest einchremen mit voltaren den schmarrn, dann wirds glei wieder.

greetz

----------


## klana_radikala

wie genau isn des passiert? host de cam dabei eingschoit kopt?

guade besserung glei moi, hoff des wird boid wieder!!

jo, stammtisch soit ma wirklich moi wieder mochn

----------


## thisy/ TC

Wies passiert is erzoi i erst am Stammtisch  :Smile:  
was hoits denn von DO. 19.00 ?? 
Mir gehts eh scho  bessa als wie gestan -> kann mein arm scho wieda um min 10° mehr bewegn.
werd in nächster Zeit beim www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/index.php
bestelln fois wer von eich was braucht moits eich bei mir -> werd aber eh no bis zum stammtisch wartn .

----------


## MelodicFarting

> Wies passiert is erzoi i erst am Stammtisch  
> was hoits denn von DO. 19.00 ??


Do passt bei mir.. aber ned allzu lang, weil i am nächsten tag nu prüfungen hab,... 
...bzw. und wo machman?

----------


## klana_radikala

do 19h passt bei mir

jo i darad gern mitbestön, brauch nu a protektorshort und knöchel braces  :Smile: 
ob i nu wos fird handgelenke moch überleg i ma dawei nu

auf de erzählung bin i scho gspannt

----------


## klana_radikala

soooo, jetzt muass i mi scho wieder aufregn

hob i zeast mit meim vota probiert zum bremsn entlüftn:

prob. nr 1: schraubn vom ausgleichsbehälter gengan ned auf
egal, schraub ma glei den neichn hebel auffe
soo, hebel aufe, ois gricht, entlüft
prob 2: bike wird umdraht, scho spritzts aussa beim hebel soboidst ziagst, wieda des gonze öl verkackt fürn A****!! und des weil a loch im deckel vom ausgleichsbehälter is!!!!!!

jetzt stö i des teil morgn zum brückl, der soi des wieder richtn, und wen der des ned zom bringt, kauf i ma a nigel nagel neue gustav m in da 210er ausführung und scheiss drauf!

----------


## MelodicFarting

immer de probleme mit den radln  :Big Grin: 

najo, hab mal meine nic ein wenig ändern lasse, damits nimma anz so unleserlich und unausprechlich ist... xD



mhm... wollt ma a pedal mitbestellen, steht aber überall dass de schon ausverkauft sind... willst ned lieber beim jehlebikes bestellen?  :Big Grin:

----------


## klana_radikala

www.chainreactioncycles.com/C...ategoryID=1023

wens noch mir gangad darad ma bei chainreactioncycles bestön, schauts eich amoi de preise on, don wissts wieso, porto und versand is a ned schlimm, obwois aus england kummt, und geht eig. a ziemlich schnell, und soweit i des siag homs a größerne auswahl nu dazua, oder?

----------


## Ronsn

chainreactioncycles is supa!
hab damals dort mein rahmen bestellt..hat alles super geklappt, zeug war nach ca 8-10 tage da und porto weiß i jez nima genau, aber war extrem wenig obwohls a schweres paket war! 
und auswahl hams a a sehr große.

----------


## klana_radikala

sag ich doch

also beim bikemailorder kamad i je ncohdem wos fir reifn i nimm bzw. ob i gnack protektor und beläge a nu nimm auf 250 o 168 eusis

werd don moi schaun wos des bei de chainis kost

soo, beim chainy kumm i auf 161,09 bzw auf 213,43

und versand is gratis ob 140 - 150 euro

----------


## MelodicFarting

bor.. de haben super preise und a ziemlich große auswahl... geiles teil!

----------


## klana_radikala

sag ich doch

wie schauts den jetzt aus mit donnerstag?
wo soin ma den sei um 19h??

@thissy:
host beim sturz de cam obn kopt?
host de software scho dast des videos aufe spün konnst?

----------


## MelodicFarting

Kamera war leider ned an...  :Big Grin:

----------


## klana_radikala

XD

schade

do hauts moi wen aufd papn und wird ned gfümt aus da first person perspective ^^

najo, ko ma nix mochn

geht des teil eig. nu?

----------


## MelodicFarting

> XD
> 
> schade
> 
> do hauts moi wen aufd papn und wird ned gfümt aus da first person perspective ^^
> 
> najo, ko ma nix mochn
> 
> geht des teil eig. nu?


sei froh, das di nu ned so gstürtzt hat, bzw. das niemand dann mid da cam da gewesen ist  :Big Grin: 


wie schaut eigentlich fürs Wochenende der wetterbericht aus?^^

----------


## klana_radikala

angeblich ned so schlecht ^^

woas leicht so a peinlicher sturz oder wie??
afoch bled gfoin?

----------


## MelodicFarting

> woas leicht so a peinlicher sturz oder wie??


nana wars eh ned, aber da thisy wirds eng morgen eh alles erzählen...

----------


## klana_radikala

do bin i gspannt

also, nu a letztes moi:

WO treffn wir uns morgen um 19h?

----------


## MelodicFarting

tjo.. keine ahnung ehrlich gsagt... wartma amal bis morgen ab... vielleicht schaut ja doch noch wer hier im Thread vorbei, ansonsten müssma sie halt a wengal zaumrufen was ma machen...


Dann könntma morgen am tisch auch gleich mal das mit Namen und so regeln...^^

----------


## klana_radikala

wos für namen?
du manst für unser "crew"?  :Big Grin:

----------


## MelodicFarting

jo...
hamma ja weiter vorne im Thread scho amal a wengal angredet...  :Big Grin:

----------


## klana_radikala

stimmt

des is a scho a neichterl her  :Smile: 
außerdem warads a intressant wer jetzt do wirklich dazua ghead

----------


## MelodicFarting

Biker aus der Gegend Linz

 :Big Grin:

----------


## thisy/ TC

morgn ,

He wie mach mas heid wirklich 
Was hoits davon wenn ma anfoch 19:30 am Hauptplatzt ( Bimstation )
sagn ??

----------


## MelodicFarting

jo is okay... kemma fa mir aus mocha

----------


## MC Novalis

ja grüß gott, ..., i bin wieder da!

heute 19:30 wird bei mir wahrscheinlich ned so günstig gehen.  :Frown:  
schön langsam hab i a schlechtes gewissen, weil ich als "gründer" von dem ganzen fred und so, am wenigsten dabei bin  :Redface:  

hoff ihr seids ma ned bös weil i mi nie blicken lass. sorry.

greetz @ all

----------


## thisy/ TC

des hast wir san zu dritt od ?? 
ja od soi man no moi verschiebn ??
mir is wurscht

----------


## klana_radikala

guad, hob grod mim thissy telefoniert, der dani hod ned obghobn

owa afoch moi a allgemeine info fois si wer dazua gesellen will:

31.01.2008, 19:00, HAUPTPLATZ

falls ihr uns noch nicht kennen solltet: ihr erkennt mich an der lederjacke mit dem karriertem kragen, hat bisher immer funktioniert  :Wink: 

und a an de de wos mi kennan:
kennts ruhig moi wieder wos von eich hern lossn und her kumma

----------


## MelodicFarting

oh... hab mein handy um ein paar minuten verpasst...  :Big Grin:  sry

19:00 (oda a paar minuten späda, geht kloa bei mir)

----------


## klana_radikala

passt scho ^^

wir 3 sand sowieso der harte kern wies ausschaut XD

----------


## MelodicFarting

> passt scho ^^
> 
> wir 3 sand sowieso der harte kern wies ausschaut XD


zumindestens hart, wenn a paar fesche Mädls vorbeischauen... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
 naja, wuaschd, werden ja hoffentlich eh nu mehr.. gibt ja in Linz/Umgebung bestimmt nochmehr Biker, außer uns da...

----------


## klana_radikala

jo 
owa de sand zfaul das schreibn bzw. wissn ned moi das a downhill board gibt XD 
jo, poserfaktor hom wir sicher mehr wen ma grod von de local tracks ham foan wie wen i . wer mim auto auf da auto bahn und dem bike am dach vom park kummt ^^

----------


## MC Novalis

> wir 3 sand sowieso der harte kern wies ausschaut XD


des is jetz gemein  :EEK!:   :Wink:    würd eh gern auch immer kommen, nur ihr habts da talent dafür dass ihr die tage zum treffen genau so wählts, dass i meistens scho was vor hab.  :Frown:   :Wink:  

grundsätzlich, is so, dass i montags fix ka zeit hab, und manchmal dienstag a.

dass letzte woche donnerstag ned gangen is, war eher a ausnahme.

greetz @ all

----------


## MC Novalis

poser faktor is immer gutt *G*  :Big Grin:

----------


## klana_radikala

jaja ^^

wast e mc`s, do gehn so gerüchte herum das du a pussi bist und goaned foan konst, bzw. di ned traust  :Wink: 

na, passt e  :Big Grin: 

ajo, vor is vergiss: i hob wieder a funktionierende vorderradbremse am downhill bike, muass nur mehr de scheibn reining und vl. nu neiche beläge eine haun, don passt ois wieder (hechstns nu gach schaltung einstelln und lenker wieder grad stelln, is bissi schief seitm letzten sturz)

so, wetter sogns e ned sooo machtig, eher wechselhaft, owa am sonntag sogns sche, also do soitat ma direkt moi wieder a bissi wos mochn

----------


## MC Novalis

> wast e mc`s, do gehn so gerüchte herum das du a pussi bist und goaned foan konst, bzw. di ned traust


wer sagt des?  :Mad:   na wartets! wenn  i euch dawisch!! aaaahhhh  :Twisted: 

na passt eh. kann ma jo wirkli auf solche (natürlich völlig unbegründete) gedanken kommen, wenn i nie dabei bin.

oiso, merken: fahren kann i! pussi bin i a kane! und traun tua i mi a! 
(wos tat i sonst in an DH forum?)

na, jetz im ernst: will jetz wirklich endlich mal dabei sein (muss halt schaun dass i mi am vortag ned wieder aufschlitz, oder völlig weg hack, so dass i dann ned fahren kann  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )

greetz

----------


## klana_radikala

des sand ois kane ausreden
i bin wia i letztes moi mim thissy gfoan bin a erst mittag ham kumma vom saufn und bin um 2 scho wieder in voller montur am pöstlingberg gstart ohne vorderbremse  :Wink:

----------


## MelodicFarting

> würd eh gern auch immer kommen, nur ihr habts da talent dafür dass ihr die tage zum treffen genau so wählts, dass i meistens scho was vor hab.   
> 
> grundsätzlich, is so, dass i montags fix ka zeit hab, und manchmal dienstag a.
> 
> dass letzte woche donnerstag ned gangen is, war eher a ausnahme.


ne amoi da bundeskaunzler is so beschäftigt wia du  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:  




> wast e mc`s, do gehn so gerüchte herum das du a pussi bist und goaned foan konst, bzw. di ned traust


hahaha, i brunz mi au  :Mr. Yellow:  



bzgl. Wetter. Schad, gestern wär a optimales wetter gwen... heute schauts eigentlich eh aa wolkenlos (zumindestens da heroben) aus... wär schon was....


aja... wengan naumn... nachdem ma die stahlstadt a weng eini bringa sollte, wär ja sowas wia "Steelrider" ned schlecht find i...  :Big Grin:

----------


## klana_radikala

jo, i bin gestern nur bissi gecruist und hob bremsn getestet auf der längsten mir bekannten stufen kombo in linz ^^

und i hob in weniger als 5 min in ana geraden mein radl eingsaut XD

jo heid warads gscheit geil des wetter, und i siag a nu genau am pöstlingberg vom büro aus, schweinerei
owa bis i daham bin is scho wieder finster, und nochmittog mochts angeblich sowieso zua

steel bzw. stahl kennat ma scho guad einbaun, e wie du sogst im bezug auf die stahlstadt, und don nu im bezug auf "waldpanzer"  :Wink: 
sand zwoa eher mehr aus alu, owa könnte man trozdem einbringen

----------


## MelodicFarting

> jo, i bin gestern nur bissi gecruist und hob bremsn getestet auf der längsten mir bekannten stufen kombo in linz ^^


steh i grod af da letung, oda ken i de eh ned..? 






> steel bzw. stahl kennat ma scho guad einbaun, e wie du sogst im bezug auf die stahlstadt, und don nu im bezug auf "waldpanzer" 
> sand zwoa eher mehr aus alu, owa könnte man trozdem einbringen


Woodsteelrider?  :Big Grin:

----------


## klana_radikala

woodsteelrider klingt zwoa lustig owa. i. wie noch holzfeller oder hippis XD
und hod i. wie kan richtign bezug zur stahlstadt find i, a wen steel drin steht  :Smile: 

i was ned obst as kennst, und i was a ned obs wirklich de längste is, owa de is in ebelsberg und eig. scho ziemlich long, i ken kane wos so long is wia de ^^

sand a 2 kurven drinn und wen ma profis waradn kennat ma a a boa fette stunts obziagn, owa des samma ned

also kenna mas afoch nur so schnö wias hoid geht owe ziagn

----------


## MelodicFarting

> sand a 2 kurven drinn und wen ma profis waradn kennat ma a a boa fette stunts obziagn, owa des samma ned


wos ned is, kau jo nu wearden....  :Wink: 
owa najo, nu a spot mehr auf da laundkortn...


naja, wennst bezug zur stahlstadt haben willst, kinnat ma aa Industrieschnee-rider uns nenna....  :Big Grin:

----------


## thisy/ TC

Servas 
warum lass ma uns ned glei von da VA Stahl sponsern Dann hätt ma sicha so an geiln Nahmen wie Va Stahl Mountainbike radclup 
od wie wars mit Steelbecker (abwandlung Woodbecker)  
na moch ma an auf cruisa mafia : Jacruisis 
und als loga an ninja auf an fulli  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## klana_radikala

de nomen sand echt des geilst XD
owa wieso muass eig. englisch sein?

i glaub auf deutsch darads a a boa gonz geile konstelationen gebn  :Wink: 

stahlstadtdownhller/biker is zwoa bissi abgedroschne, owa zumindest ausbaufähig ^^

oder wia schaun afoch das wen jeder den nick seiner wahl hod das ma don jeweils den 1. buchstaben nimmt

vl. kummt wos aussa, muass jo ka wort sein  :Big Grin: 

bzw. kennat ma uns a unter aner abkürzung zomfassn

z.B. W.T.C.: Wood Tank Command(o)

etc.

----------


## MC Novalis

> ne amoi da bundeskaunzler is so beschäftigt wia du


der is jo a a trottel *g* 

na es is einfach bis vorige woche so gewesen dass i regelmäßig was zu tun hatte. (montags studio, donnerstag allergie-impfung dazwichen meistens a eck länger arbeiten als offizielle dienstzeit, usw.)
die impferei is ab jetz aber nur no 1 mal im monat. der montag is weiterhin verplant.
jetz gehts halt scho a bissl leichter mit der zeit.




> de is in ebelsberg und eig. scho ziemlich long, i ken kane wos so long is wia de ^^


wo genau isn des leicht?

lg

----------


## klana_radikala

de is in ebelsberg, stod dast auffe foast am berg foast links owe, don durch so a siedlung, eine ins schotter straßerl und du stehst scho direkt davor
und wennst obn bist konst a direkt zu meim klan setup streckerl foan bzw. afoch sunst locals suachn

kenn ma si gern amoi onschaun wenst moi zeit host

ma es is echt oag, i schau 50x eina am tag nur das i don 3 - 4x schreib, weil sunst schreibt e kana XD

----------


## MelodicFarting

> Servas 
> warum lass ma uns ned glei von da VA Stahl sponsern Dann hätt ma sicha so an geiln Nahmen wie Va Stahl Mountainbike radclup 
> od wie wars mit Steelbecker (abwandlung Woodbecker) 
> 
> na moch ma an auf cruisa mafia : Jacruisis 
> und als loga an ninja auf an fulli


Steelbecker is a ned schlecht... :Big Grin:  
Naja, da Voest gehts derzeit eh guad, daun sponsorns eh sicha a poa euro dazua...






> ma es is echt oag, i schau 50x eina am tag nur das i don 3 - 4x schreib, weil sunst schreibt e kana XD


im gegnsots zu dir, hackln mir anscheinend a a bissal wos  :Stick Out Tongue: 
..aber da thread wochst und wochst a so schau de gaunze zeit ziemlich guad...

----------


## klana_radikala

jo, a wens eher mehr diskussionen bzgl. unsere namen sand und nächstn ausfahrtn sand XD

wos hoitst eig. davon wen ma de wochn moi an urbanen night ride startn?

----------


## MelodicFarting

jo, kemma machen

----------


## klana_radikala

won darads da den passn?
bei mir gehts jeweils ob ca. 19h, bzw. heid gangads scho um 18:30
bleibt sie owa gleich, finster is sowieso XD

donnerstag warad i scho ob 16h mitm bike in der stadt, weil do start i mim bike in die berufsschui, mittagspause 1x pöstlingberg und 1x stadt bzw. nochmal pöstlingberg wen sie des ausgehen sollte

und noch da schui (ca. 16.15) don wieder city o. vl. suach i den römerberg weg

----------


## MelodicFarting

puh... obs heute geht weiß ich noch ned... kommt drauf an, ob ma noch fortgehen heute, oder ned... 

morgen geht gar ned bei mir.

Donnastag hab ich ab Mittag schau Zeit, Freitag dann ab so richtung abend...

----------


## klana_radikala

freitag schaut bei mir schlecht aus, muass mid a boa mädls ind stod foan, außerdem bin i wieder moi single XD

mei nr. host e, sogst ma hoid bescheid wens heid nu geht bei dir

jo, donnerstag klingt eig. e geil, direkt noch da berufsschui, do konst don um ca. 16.15 bei da wildberg woatn, weil in de gschissane 6er berufsschui geh i, und in da mittagspause werd i wen sa se ausgeht e scho moi bissi herum schaun wos so geht

----------


## MelodicFarting

> freitag schaut bei mir schlecht aus, muass mid a boa mädls ind stod foan, außerdem bin i wieder moi single XD


versteh schau  :Wink:  




bast, wenns geht, ruaf i di au nu heid. 


boa...bei mir duat sie grad gor nix... sitz nur zach da herum... hab moi a bissal was für a i-net seitn zusammengmacht...auf dauer könnma ja a ned nur do in dem Thread schreibn und ois zaumschicka... system steht scho halbwegs sicher^

----------


## klana_radikala

klingt geil mit der homepage
do kenna ma a an fancorner mochn, für groupies etc. XD

jo paaasst
i sitz a im büro und schau depat ausm fenster
und wos siag i? :

pöstlingberg, gis und co

P.S.:

hob eich jetzt moi auf die buddy list gsezt

----------


## MelodicFarting

> klingt geil mit der homepage
> do kenna ma a an fancorner mochn, für groupies etc. XD
> 
> jo paaasst
> i sitz a im büro und schau depat ausm fenster
> und wos siag i? :
> 
> pöstlingberg, gis und co
> 
> ...


is bei mir des söwe... i moa mid biken wirds heid nix mehr bei mir....


buddy list? gibts sowas da auch?  :Big Grin:  danke, werd ich auch machen, wenn i die funktion finde... xD


klaro, Fancorner und an alles is schau gedacht xD  außerdem können ma mit der site nebenbei übers GoogleAdSense (sowas stört ja ned wirklich wia so mauncher Layer) a poor Schilling einnehmen, die ma wider irgendwo aundas verwerten können...  :Wink:

----------


## klana_radikala

des mit google warad a geile idee

vl. griag ma jo a a hersteller werbung auf de page?

z.B. marzocchi  :Big Grin:  

jo, mir warads eig. wurst, wens die heid nu zaht darad i mi scho nu aufs bike schwingen

und fois ned is a ned so tragisch, don foa ma hoid am donnerstag

----------


## MC Novalis

höhö! a page! klingt gut. wenn des so weitergeht, entsteht ja da a richtiges imperium *g*

zum thema werbung: i mechat gern Manitou  :Big Grin:   :Wink:  

steht jetz scho was wgen night ride, oder sonstige bike bewegungen die nächsten tage? wie gesagt, möchte beim nächsten dabei sein, dass ned wieder irgendwelche pussy gerüchte und ähnlicher scheiß entstehen  :Wink:  

buddylist? hab sowas schon mal irgendwo da geshen *woidesfindentunkann?*

aja: is ma so spontan mal eingfallen: "L.S.D. - Lentia Steel Downhillaz"

                                          oder: "L.G.S. - Lentia Gravity Society"
nur mal so a idee ...

greetz

----------


## klana_radikala

klingt zwoa super
owa mim lentia kon i nix onfonga, i warad dafia das ma lentia duch linz ersetzt?

owa WTC find i nu immer am geilstn  :Smile: 
bzw. WPK

jo, am donnerstag start ma zwischen 16.15 und 16.20 bei der wildbergstraße weck soweit i des jetzt mitgriagt hob, also da dani und i

thissy und nu ka stellung dazu bezogen

vl. bist jo a dabei?

i werd auf jedn foi e länger mim bike in der city bleibn foist erst später konnst

mei nr. host e, owa mit onruafn is morgn bled weil i in da berufsschui bin

und wegn da buddy list:

du klickst bei am beitrag von wem auf sein nick, don kumman a boa optionen, und ane davon is eben des mit der buddy list  :Wink:

----------


## MC Novalis

wo isn die wildbergstraßn genau? irgendan anhaltspunkt bitte  :Wink: 

ok. also im bereich 16:15 ...  muss i schaun dass i früher von da hackn abreißn kann, bzw. wenigstens pünktlich weg komm. dann bike ins auto rein ind kluft und ab die post.
mal a frage: wie kommts denn ihr bei die rides immer daher? ned das i da "overdressed" daher komm, quasi mit trikot, voller panzerung und allem drum und dran *g*

----------


## thisy/ TC

morgen  
Bei mir wird des warscheinlich nix mit forn -> habs am so probiert und nach 5 min.  wieda aufgherd wei de schulter no ned so woit . Aber werds morgn noch da Hackn no moi probiern und mi dann moidn .

----------


## thisy/ TC

eijo wei ma letztens drüber gred ham dass ma uns an mobilen kicker bastln .
Huck ma uns moi zam und planen so was . 
MC du bist ja schlossa od .? und als autoschrauber host wahrscheinlich a an klan schwaßa od.?

----------


## klana_radikala

paasst  :Smile: 

jo, mobiler kicker warad scho chillig

bei ana klan wiesn kantn kon der scho wahre wunder im bezug auf flug höhe und weite bewirken ^^

und des beim lentos wos i vor hob kennat i damit a scho fost riskiern, je nochdem wie groß des teil wird  :Big Grin:

----------


## MelodicFarting

> paasst 
> und des beim lentos wos i vor hob kennat i damit a scho fost riskiern, je nochdem wie groß des teil wird


wia gsagt, musst das uns vorher sagen wennst das machst, damit ja ja die kamera dabei haben  :Big Grin: 





> des mit google warad a geile idee
> vl. griag ma jo a a hersteller werbung auf de page?


Am Anfang vermutlich ned. Ist halt wichtig, dass ma viel Verlinkungen zusammenbekommen (linz-website, bmxquad würden aa bestimmt tauschen könnt i ma denken, andere mtb-gemeinschaften, lokale seiten,...) und viele Visits somit... wird sie am Anfang nu ned spielen, aber nach 1Jahr, falls wirklich gut läuft, könnt ma scho aa so a hersteller werbung eini machen... glaub halt, dass es vom Geld her, auch ned wirklich viel unterschied machen würde.... i man, mir redn do fa a poor weng € im Monat...






> wo isn die wildbergstraßn genau? irgendan anhaltspunkt bitte 
> 
> ok. also im bereich 16:15 ...  muss i schaun dass i früher von da hackn abreißn kann, bzw. wenigstens pünktlich weg komm. dann bike ins auto rein ind kluft und ab die post.
> mal a frage: wie kommts denn ihr bei die rides immer daher? ned das i da "overdressed" daher komm, quasi mit trikot, voller panzerung und allem drum und dran *g*


Wildbergstraße is bei der Bimhaltestelle wildbergstraße  :Big Grin:  erm. Du kommst nach Urfahr überd Nibelungenbrücke und foahrst bei da erstn möglichkeit rechts eini (nach de Bushaltestellen). Die erste Haltestelle nach der Rudolfstraße in Urfahr is de Wildbergstraße. Gleich neben der Haltestelle is a Berufsschui.  bzw. einfoch gsogt: dort wo ma zum Urfahraner Markt eini geht  :Big Grin: 

Komm oafoch daher wie du willst  :Big Grin:  i hab eigentlich nur immer die schienbein/knia protektorn drauf, und hin und wieder de fian Öbogn noch... Is aber auch volle Montur okay, braucht ma jo, waunst mitn bigbike untawegs bist  :Big Grin:  Solangst das Bike mid hast, is wuaschd. Bin des letzte mal ned mal mit Helm untawegs gwesen... so hardcore gehts daweil eh nu ned zua... 
(gö thisy?  :Stick Out Tongue:  )



wegen da Site nu:
Hab jetzt amal da Grundsystem online gstellt. Fehlt halt noch der Inhalt und ein paar klane Stellen sind noch unsauber geschrieben, hab da aber netta gestan a wengal herugebastelt...^ 
..und natürlich fehlt optimierung so zeugs noch, weil ja noch namen, etc.... abgehen...  :Wink: 
Von den Unterseiten hätt i ma gedacht, man orientiert sich ein wenig an die site vom trek (www.freireiter.at.tt - haum übrigens aa nette videos drauf).  (Nur halt ein wenig schöner und systemartiger gestaltet xD). 
Werd euch dann einfach in den nächsten Tagen wenn ich die Übersichtssite fertig gecodet hab, einen Account einrichten (mit dems es dann selbst a a wengal an da site arbeiten könnts :P), bzw. den Link mal schicken, damits euch das ein wenig anschauen könnts...^^

----------


## klana_radikala

wir kennatns sicher mit de dh rangers verlinken und mit de 2rad chaoten und dem bike board a

do miassat don zumindest a bissi wos zom kumma von de visitors

in de signatur werd i de site aufnehma, und auf szene etc. etc. werd is natürlich a in meiner NP aufnehma

vl. soitat ma pickerl produziern lossn de ma uns auf de bikes und helme kleben (wen ma moi a n namen gfundn habn)

bzgl. "overdressed", i bin zu 95% wen i am dh bike sitz in voller montur unterwegs, 1. weils leiwaund ausschaut, und 2. weil mir immer wieder a scheiss einfoid  :Big Grin: 

des wird morgen intressant wen i in da vollen rüstung in da berufsschui sitz XD
besondres noch da 1. mittagspause wen i vollkommen verdreckt a nu bin  :Twisted:

----------


## MelodicFarting

> do miassat don zumindest a bissi wos zom kumma von de visitors
> 
> in de signatur werd i de site aufnehma, und auf szene etc. etc. werd is natürlich a in meiner NP aufnehma


Das hoff ich ja doch, dass jeder a wengal was dazua beiträgt, damit das gscheid was wird...  :Smile: 


bzw. wegen Pickerl:
da müsst ma halt gleich ziemlich viel Anfordern, damit sich des auch preislich halbwegs ausszahlt. Oder anfang noch selbst a paar ausdrucka...

----------


## thisy/ TC

Darad ma no gor ned so orge gedanken mochn weng HP
i denk des wichtigste is dass jeder von uns Büder und vids aufistoin kann  
weng de Pickal kinnt i moi schaun aber zerst brauch ma sowiso moi an Nahmen

----------


## klana_radikala

de pickerl man i ned in großproduktion, sondern wirklich als zeichen das des wir sand

nur für de rider von "uns", weil ma jo dawei nu kan nom hom

zumindest 1 - 2 lustige pics vom hauptplatz hob i dank dir jo scho thissy, a lustige szene hob i a scho (d.h. wennst as du demnächst moi am pc bringst vor du de cam entgültig schrottest XD)

jo, i denk zumindest de plattform von der page kon ned schodn wen mas scho hom, ma kons jo longsom moi aufbaun, anpreisen und verlinken dammas sowieso erst wens don fertig is

weil wennst erst spät ofongst zum homepage schreibn kons da passiern das da volle schund aussa kummt und du nix vom super material host des gmocht host, und lächerlich mocht ma si don a nu, also liawa früher starten und dafia gscheit mochn  :Wink: 

wos ma grod nu einfoid wegn namen:
fois ma wirklich überhaupt ned weiter kumman kenna ma an abstimmungsthread ins board stelln und schaun fir wos de olle stimman  :Big Grin: 

so, bin grod durch a koleginn auf wos ziemlich scheissiges drauf kumma:

donnerstag is der lezte berufsschultag vor de "semesterferien", und do muass i blöder weise bei am schi rennen starten
d.h.: i werd in de mittagspausen ned biken können und i werd a ned um 16.15 vor der schule sein weil wir glaub i so gegn 15 o. 16h erst zruck kumman in linz, don muass i gach ham abladen, mi ind montur haun und erst don kon i ind city

i sog eich heid am abend nu bescheid ob won genau i don kon

braucht si da mc'i wenigstns kan stress mochn in da hockn  :Big Grin:

----------


## MC Novalis

> ... MC du bist ja schlossa od .? und als autoschrauber host wahrscheinlich a an klan schwaßa od.?



schlossa bin i leisder ned. aber handwerklich ziemlich gut drauf. schweißgerät hätt i scon daham, aber nur a elektroden gerät. da müsst ma den kicker scho aus ziemlich fette winkel-eisen oder sowas machen, weil sonst brennst des material mit der elektrode durch. müsst mal testen bis zu welcher stärke man gefahrlos herunter gehen kann.
ansonsten is mitn schweißen ned des problem, weil i bin ned der einzige massive schrauber i mein freundeskreis. a spezl von mit hat dann was i was no a autogen-gerät und a schutzgas.

generell wegen an mobile kicker: hab da a schonmal dran gedacht, und irgendwo a skizze gemacht. wär theoretisch auch aus holz möglich (stückl pfosten und so...)

@ MelodicFarting: danke für die beschreibung1 jetz kenn i mi aus. hätt i wissen müssen. weil in die berufsschui geht mei freindin *g*

wengan site verlinken: auf unser musi homepage kommt dann natürlich a a link. werbungen san immer gut, weil erstens machts an professionellen eindruck, wenn da a paar hersteller namen rausstechen, und zweitens können ma die paar wenigen euros in zB "stammtisch-verpflegung" investieren  :Wink:  

wegen pickerl etc.: 
a logo könnt ma gebrauchen. hätt da scho a spontane idee. werds mal skizzieren und dann posten.

wennma an namen haben und dazu an schriftzug oder eben a logo, könnt ich, solange des möglichst einfärbig bleibt, davon an aufkleber machen.

i mach die schriftzüge für autos udgl. a immer selber.

greetz

----------


## MC Novalis

> ... braucht si da mc'i wenigstns kan stress mochn in da hockn  ...


HAHA! ...  :Wink:

----------


## klana_radikala

logo hätt i scho ans im kopf
bin owa künstlerisch ned so begabt

a boa fullfaces in fast halbkreis form
das ganze in schwarz weiß gehalten

und 2 weiße ringe über die die helme düber stehen

oben steht vl. die abkürzung
und unten die bedeutung davon

so, und wider mal was neues:

bleibt alles beim alten, mittagspausen biken, 16.15 wildbergstraße
sry für die verwirrung

----------


## MelodicFarting

> donnerstag is der lezte berufsschultag vor de "semesterferien", und do muass i blöder weise bei am schi rennen starten


Zufällig bei dem am Sternstein?^

oh...hab grad glesen, dass es eh doch geht...-_-'



Ja, i denk ma, von dem Geld von der Werbung ev. die Domain bezahlen (wären eh netta um die 10€ im Jahr; so a .com o.ä. schaut gscheiter aus, ois so a kommische .at.vu.de oder wos waas i wos Domain...) und den Rest in irgendwelche Materialien die ma brauchen oder halt in Stammtisch investieren, waa a wuaschd...  :Big Grin:

----------


## klana_radikala

jo, owa foi a nu, at.tt und so schund is unintressant

afoch nur .at oder .com hed scho wos
wobei .com natürlich scho gscheit geil is ^^

----------


## MC Novalis

also: resum&#233; für mich: heute 7.2.2008 um 16:15 vor da berufsschule wildbergstraße
(falls halt ned grad wie deppat pisst oder sonstige naturkatastrophen über uns herein brechen  :Wink:  )

greetz

----------


## MC Novalis

@klana radikala:

weil i es grad zufällig gesehen hab: du hast in an andern fredl nach die vor und nachteile vo div. gabeln und dämpfer gefragt.
wennsd willsd kannst da mal selber a bild von da 2007er Travis Triple Ti machen, weil die hab i auf mein gefährt drauf. in genau dieser farbe:  :Big Grin:

----------


## MelodicFarting

bah... hab den scheiß schlüssel heute im rucksack in da schule liegen lassen... 
...sry, kann leider deswegen jetzt auch nicht biken kommen, weil i ned zum bike reinkomme... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
naja, trotzdem a gmiadliche rundn heid wünsch i eng

----------


## klana_radikala

danke

jo woa  heid e voi gmiadlich, muass ma scho sogn  :Smile: 
a wen i vorher 1 stund in da ködn aufn mci gwoat hob  :Big Grin: 

don homma nu a spontane nachstell aktion an meim radl auf der londstoßn vorgnumma, durchs passage durch, und don eig. e hauptsächlich beim lentos de 3 stufen

und don beim ham foan (mit dem scheiss schweren schulrucksack wieder) kumm i am hauptplatz drauf: shit, cross brille nich am hals

wieder umgedreht, über die brücke, zum urfahrmarktgelände parkplatz n paar mal abgsucht, weck, scheisse -.-

zum lentos nochmal wo ma kurz rauchpause gmacht habn, wieder nichts

jetz is weck der schas  :Evil:  


najo, werd wen ma jetzt don im mailorder in england bestellen hoid a neiche brün a mid bestön

won moch ma den des jetzt wirklich? weil recht long mechat i nimma woatn  :Twisted:

----------


## klana_radikala

gute news: der mc'i hod mei brün liegn gseng und hods ma mit gnumma, owa i mechat trozdem boid moi bestellen, weil neue bremsbeläge waradn bei mir scho dringend nötig

----------


## MC Novalis

jaja. wenn i ned so gut aufpassen würd hättest du jetz ka brille mehr  :Wink:  




> ... weil neue bremsbeläge waradn bei mir scho dringend nötig ...


i würd ma als allernächstes mal dein steuersatz anschaun. der is sowas von locker! des is schlimm. und ersetz die komisch murx-schraufn durch wos gscheits!  :Big Grin:  
dann no neue beläge, und des bike steht wieder supi da

greetz

----------


## klana_radikala

i kapier nu immer ned wie du festgstellt host das der steuersatz locker is, da brückel hod do nix gsogt wia in moi gfrogt hob wegn da bremsn, und do hod er sie a mit der gabel gspüd

owa i werd moi schaun wos do jetzt wirkich hod, a wen i mi 0 auskenn XD
vl. konnst ma do jo höfn?

gemma heid a runde biken wen du von der arbeit zruck bist?
a klans schanzal mit geilem anlauf warad direkt vor meiner haustür, und don kennat ma ebelsberg a auffe foan

----------


## trek

das sich ein radl verkäufer / händler bei bikes nicht auskennt ist nichts neues :-) 
wannst amoi vorbei schaust mitn radl kann i ma des anschauen wegen dem steuersatz

----------


## klana_radikala

jo des warad chillig
am gscheidan warads wen i do de neichn beläge a scho hob, weil i hob kan plan wie de bei da gustl eine gengan, vl. kennast ma jo do a a wengal höfn  :Wink: 

soo, woa jetzt scho a wengal vorm haus mei chancal springa und don in ebelsberg obn, bissi gatschig, owa de äußere line is scho zomgramd, do deafad scho i. wer zomgramd hobn

bmx park woa i a kurz, owa außer de anlieger konst nix foan mim dh bike weils afoch fü zkurz ois es, griagst kan speed zom -.-

----------


## MelodicFarting

> gute news: der mc'i hod mei brün liegn gseng und hods ma mit gnumma, owa i mechat trozdem boid moi bestellen, weil neue bremsbeläge waradn bei mir scho dringend nötig


boa.. Glück gehabt  :Wink: 
Kann i das morgen aufschreiben, was ich bestell? Ich nimm dir des Geld dann einfach am Sonntag oder wann ma se halt wieder sehen mit...

und wars leiwand durch die Passage durchfahren? San euch eh gleich de Security nachgrennt?  :Big Grin:

----------


## MelodicFarting

Achja... der vorläufige Link für die Site:

melodicfarting.freetube.biz
aber nur ned zu de Favoriten speichern XD. Werds später mal, wenns größer wird, auf den Server von einem Freund laden...  :Smile: 
Hoffe euch gefällts einigermaßen und is ned voller Fehler xD

----------


## klana_radikala

jo, moch des, sunst bestell i afoch am sonntag, warad glaub i am leichtan, da mc#i bestellt jo a mid

setz ma si zom, geldabgabe und don wird bestellt wos des zeig hoit

na, wir sand ned vorn an der info vorbei wo er immer steht sondern hint umme

i bin sogoa durch de drehtüre ohne absteign durck kumma, da mc'i hods pech kopt das nu a hawara bei erm drinn woa  :Big Grin:

----------


## MelodicFarting

achso-achso.  :Big Grin: 

 Bilder oder so habts aber keine gmacht, oder?

Gut-gut, dann schau ich jetzt nochmal die Site vom Versand durch... vielleicht find ich ja noch mehr was i brauchen könnte, und wos Geldbörserl ned glei an Herzkasperl griagt...

----------


## klana_radikala

na, bilder homa kane gmocht  :Smile: 

moch des

----------


## MelodicFarting

is des wochend jemand gfoan? Hab gestern am späteren nachmittag gsehen, dass mi da joschi angrufn hat. 
Hab owa ka guthaben mehr ghabt, zum zruckrufen...^^ bin aber selbst dann noch a bissal gfahren...

----------


## klana_radikala

i woa immer unterwegs  :Smile: 

donnerstag in beide mittagspausen und mim mc'i, freitag woa i zu faul und hob moi mei bremsn gricht, samstag woa i wieder am pöstlinberg und don nu in der stadt, und heid bin i  erst um ham kumma vom gestrign fort geh wies e scho wieder 19h woa

wo bistn du gfoan dani? i woa am pöstlinberg und i bin begeistert

und nu zu meiner gustl:
bremst jetzt wieder hoibwegs guad, stoppis und umsetzten geht wieder super, owa werd trozdem neiche beläge brauchn weils scho so guad wie leer san

----------


## thisy/ TC

Morgen Burschen 

I habs am Wochenend a wieda probiert mitn bikn - geht scho wieda halbwegs 
i denk nächstes Wochenend wird wieder da Pöstlingberg werdn ( soferns de Bahn no ned eingstoit ham -> was wer wann des sein wird ?? ) 
@ melodicfarting 
finds foi geil dass du da de mühe mit da HP mochst . kann ma da scho was draufladn ?? 

Hot irgendwer von eich a videoschnippsel programm ?? 

Hops ihr scho bestellt ???

----------


## MC Novalis

> i kapier nu immer ned wie du festgstellt host das der steuersatz locker is, da brückel hod do nix gsogt wia in moi gfrogt hob wegn da bremsn, und do hod er sie a mit der gabel gspüd
> 
> owa i werd moi schaun wos do jetzt wirkich hod, a wen i mi 0 auskenn XD
> vl. konnst ma do jo höfn? ...


aknn da gern helfen. heut gehts sich halt ned ganz aus. sonst is kein problem. da red ma si einfach zam.
und dann erklär i da a no mal wie ma des mitn steuersatz checkt  :Wink:   :Big Grin:  




> Hot irgendwer von eich a videoschnippsel programm ??


hätt schon sowas. is halt nix aufregendes: Ulead Video Studio irgendwas (ans vo die neueren)

aber man kann schon an haufen interessante sachen damit machen.


@ melodic Farting:  geile page. gefällt ma sehr gut! schriftzug sieht toll aus. kann ma des irgendwie machen dass die 
    ur-"biker aus der gegend linz", da wo normal zB administrator steht, an speziellen "rang" bekommen, dass man erkennt wer die originalen rider (also wir) san?

zum namen: steelbecker is scho mal ned schlecht, nur irgendwie möcht i was, was ähnlich "fett" klingt wie "Downhill Rangers"
(also quasi scho ausn namen raus an "wilden" eindruck macht  :Wink: )
werd no mal nachdenken ... *g*

greetz

----------


## thisy/ TC

> zum namen: steelbecker is scho mal ned schlecht, nur irgendwie möcht i was, was ähnlich "fett" klingt wie "Downhill Rangers"
(also quasi scho ausn namen raus an "wilden" eindruck macht )
werd no mal nachdenken ... *g* 
greetz

 agro-bikelinz agro-bikelinz agro-bikelinz agro-bikelinz agro-bikelinz :-)

----------


## MelodicFarting

> wo bistn du gfoan dani? i woa am pöstlinberg und i bin begeistert


Magdalena und Gründberg. Danach nu da im Gebiet ein wenig urban, aber nix aufregendes....





> Morgen Burschen 
> 
> I habs am Wochenend a wieda probiert mitn bikn - geht scho wieda halbwegs 
> i denk nächstes Wochenend wird wieder da Pöstlingberg werdn ( soferns de Bahn no ned eingstoit ham -> was wer wann des sein wird ?? ) 
> @ melodicfarting 
> finds foi geil dass du da de mühe mit da HP mochst . kann ma da scho was draufladn ?? 
> 
> Hot irgendwer von eich a videoschnippsel programm ?? 
> 
> Hops ihr scho bestellt ???


I glaub de Bahn wird im April eigstöht, oder? Weiß aber ned wirklich genau. 

Es gbt glaub i a neichs freeprogramm fa pinacle des ziemlich guad sei derfad... i schau wenn i dahoam bin nuamoi noch, wia des genau hoaßt...





> ur-"biker aus der gegend linz", da wo normal zB administrator steht, an speziellen "rang" bekommen, dass man erkennt wer die originalen rider (also wir) san?





> @ melodicfarting 
> finds foi geil dass du da de mühe mit da HP mochst . kann ma da scho was draufladn


bzgl Rang. Wenn ihr euch registrierts verschieb ich euch in eine Gruppe die "Rider" heißt. Ist eine AdministrationsGruppe, die dann auch den Rang "Rider" oder so ähnlich hat... Ich habs bei mir nur noch nicht umgstellt, da ich als Userid1 in der Admin, Rider und User Gruppe automatisch drinnen bin....
Wenns "Rider" seits, dann könnts automatisch im Board a weiteres Unterforum sehen... Internes haßt des. Kau ma eh ned iwasehen. Dort könts dann oafoch über die Attchaments/Daeianhänge derzeit 20MB raufladen. Werd ich aber eh natürlich noch erhöhen  :Wink: . 
Ihr könnts euch jetzt eh schon anmelden, hab heute mal wegen weiteren Webspace bereits gfragt. Dort werd ich dann die Datenbank und die Datein ummiziagn, damits dann mit Dateigrößen etc. ka problem gibt...  :Wink: 

Bei Fragen, einfach posten  :Wink:

----------


## klana_radikala

bestellt hob i nu nixe, also konst ma jederzeit a listn schickn mit de sachn dest bestellst, don erledigt i des bis freitag, owa i brauch don des geld wirklich verläßlich am sonntag damit is don zwischn montag und donnerstag überweisen kon, bzw. i kennat a a listn schreibn und de listn dir schickn, das du des überweist wens da liawa is

de homepage is auf jeden fall moi gscheit geil muass i sogn  :Smile: 
der hintergrund, de schrift und de foabn sand supa (und des bild der woche sowieso)

wegen dem video bearbeitungsprogramm:
host de vids. leicht scho auf der festplatte? kennast mas schickn?

----------


## thisy/ TC

de vids hab i scho auf da platte ham aber 270mb 
deswegen wird des nix mitn verschickn
hätt ma docht dass is a bisl zamschneit und dann in a klanas format konvertier -> dann soits hihaun

----------


## thisy/ TC

Hab grod nachgschaud 6 wochn fahrts no de Bahn 
darad sagn dass ma des wochenend moi mit Spaten aufifahrn 
und 1-2 sachn schaufln 
auf jeden fall a klans schanzal vor dem Baumstamm der quer übern
Weg liegt 
Hot irgendwer von eich so an Klappspaten ??

----------


## klana_radikala

mit winzip oder winrar miassat des eig. schon geh, oder?

hob mi glei auf unserer homepage angemeldet, muass scho sogn, de kon wos ^^

und schaut auf jeden fall professioneller und besser als de von de freireiter aus, jetzt miass mas nur mehr mit daten füttern

kummt bei "Bikes" wos über unsere bikes eine oder wie deaf ma des verstehen?

klappspaten hob i kan
@thissy: wia is da den liawa mitm bestellen? du schickst mir listn und gibst mas göd oder umgekehrt? da mc'i mechad a mit bestellen, und dani is glaub i a nu am schaun

----------


## thisy/ TC

@klana r. kinnast ma bitte den link für den shop no moi posten 
mir warts fost lieba wennst du des bestoist 
de kohle kann i da dann eh am Fr od SA gebn

----------


## MelodicFarting

danke fürs lob, wollt halt, dass de site halbwegs "normal" ausschaut/halbwegs übersichtich is... und im vergleich zu einign anderen (wenn ma sie so auf mtb-news die anschaut, is glaub i halwegs normal worden)


Naja, hab ma ba de anderen bieseitn a weng informiert... i hätt ma so dacht, dass ma bei "über die" (wia ma daun halt heißen) was über unsere gruppa da was reinstellen, etc... 
Bei Bikes einfach Bilder und Infos von unseren Radln.
Bei Spots, wo ma hoid so ummanaund foan, wo gmiadliche strechn han, etc...
Bilder, Videos erklärt sich eh von selbst.... 
Bei "Über die" könnt ma vielleicht noch Fahrerprofile oder so einbauen, oder einen Extrapunkt mit "Rider" oda so... Eventuell schreib ich einfach auch die Forenprofile so um, damit ma des auch gleich so hernehmen kann.... überleg ma das amal, technisch wärs ka problem....

Beim Fancorner könnma sie aa noch was einfallen lassen... irgendeien Blödsinn, dens sonst nirgendswo wirkoich haben...  :Big Grin: 



mhm... nur mehr 6Wochn is blöd...  :Frown:  
ja des wochnend könntma auffifahren, würd bei mir auch unter der woche gehen [heute noch, oder am donnerstag, ev aa am mittwoch].. hab halt netta so a schaufl dhoam liegn mit der wos i was bauen kann.... is a mitn bike ziemlich umständlich zum transportieren....

----------


## MelodicFarting

> @klana r. kinnast ma bitte den link für den shop no moi posten 
mir warts fost lieba wennst du des bestoist 
de kohle kann i da dann eh am Fr od SA gebn

  www.chainreactioncycles.com/Default.aspx

----------


## klana_radikala

fahrer profile waradn scho geil von de "big bosses"  :Big Grin: 

jo, schaufel is wirklich extrem unguad zum transportieren, kann i ma vorstellen

bei mir gengan si unter da wochn nur night rides aus, außer donnerstag hob i scho um 4 aus, bzw. freitag um 12, wochnend gangad bei mir eig immer, nur sonntag is um 17h paintballtournier von de 2rad chaoten in ebelsberg

wobei i am donnerstag schirennen hob, do werd i zwoa gegn 3 ham kumma, owa don muass i nu von da bs ham, umziagn etc. und bis i am berg bin is don sicher scho hoib 6

und sunst kennat i a moi um hoib 5 aufhern, und wen is am vortag was a scho mi um 4h, don muass i hoid scho um 7 im büro sein

----------


## klana_radikala

so, thissy wegen de filmchen
kennast ma de mit ana offenen session auf a cd brenna? roling griagst e wieder von mir

----------


## thisy/ TC

jo sicha moch i ( rohling is wurscht -> kost eh nix mehr der scheiß) 

unter da wochn wirds bei mir a nix mitn bikn aber ab FR. soit ma wieda gas gebn . Weng de Klappspaten hätt i ma docht dass ma in Armyschop schaun und anfoch 2 od so kaufn - vielleicht zoi ma anfoch alle zam wern ma eh imma wieda brauchn

----------


## klana_radikala

kennat ma mochn
owa i glaub das a große flache schaufel zum baun fost besser warad, geht besser zum festklopfen etc.

wir soitatn mim auto moi auffe foan am berg mitm material, ois moi aufbaun, und don zeig ins auto, wir ind austüstung und aufs bike und probe fahren  :Smile: 

konnst de cd am freitag scho mit nehma? warad supa  :Big Grin: 
wieso eig. army shop? i glaub fost das im baumax etc. billiger warad, oder?

----------


## thisy/ TC

des problem is dass ma mitn auto ned zuwikumma und dass a bisl bläd und auffällig is wenn ma do mit de fettn schaufln ummadumrennen -> desswegn darad i sagn dass ma uns wenigstens 1 Klappspaten kaufn -> den kinn ma dann a anfoch und gmiedlich im od aufn Rucksack mitnehma .
Baumarkt is a guade idee hab gor ned drann docht

----------


## klana_radikala

XD

i glaub das des zwar grundsätzlich a guade idee is mim herum schaufeln, owa praktischer warads wen ma des gonze afoch mit bretteln befestigen, weil wenst do im wald o. in der wiesn herum grobst kon des grooße probleme mit bauern, grundbesitzern, jägern und u.A. auch der polizei geben

----------


## thisy/ TC

i mehat hoit über den an bam der quer übern weg liegt drüberkumma wi mas mochn is ma eh wurscht - de sach is hoid wer nimmt a bredl mit aufi ??
ansonsten darad i eh ois so lassn wies is bzw nur a bisl schapen 
de bauern ham eh gmand solan ma ernare foidln in rua lossn is erna wurscht 

eijo werd mein spätzl no fragn ob a mitschaut dass a uns de anderen wegal zagn konn - vielleicht fint ma überhaupst was interresanteres .
Zwecks helmkammerra : de werd i ma donn in 2 Wochn wieda ausborgen kinna -> da soit ma scho an Plan habn was ma wie mochn und wirklich moi a wochenend für des inverstiern . Eijo 2-3 normale cams waradn a ned schlecht 
Vielleicht grian ma jo moi a klans vid (1-2 mins) unter dem motto Pöstlingbergsession zam - i warad auf jeden fall dabei und darad a 2-3 Wochenenden dafür investiern .

----------


## klana_radikala

zeit fürs biken investier i immer gern
wobei i ned was ob des in de "semesterferien" geht weil i eventuell besuch aus bregenz und am 2. we aus vöcklabruck griag

owa i werd des sicher i. wie hingriagn

jo guad, über den baum sche und guad, owa überleg amoi wie fü erdn du brauchst dast des hoch gnuag aufschüttn konnst (komprimieren, sunst steckts di eine)

i glaub des is schwera als wir uns des vorstellen, außerdem si de wiesn gefroren zeitweis

vl. griag ma den bam jo i. wie auft seitn wen ma olle gemeinsam anpacken?  :Big Grin: 
so super man like

owa so rein von der idee her warads scho chillig an klan kicker übern stamm, weil geschwindigkeit darad do a passn

----------


## MC Novalis

wie dick, bzw. in welcher lage muss ma sich des bäumchen denn vorstellen?

weil so auf die gache würd i sagen: a stickl pfosten, ca 1 m müsst mit 2, 3 nägel oder spax am baum befestigt, an interessanten kicker ergeben ...

----------


## klana_radikala

währe meine idee gwesen, nur halt mit brettel  :Big Grin: 
donnerstag is nghtride aufd gis

----------


## thisy/ TC

so wie i mi drann erinnern kann sans von der Höhe her auf da linken seite ca 30-40 cm und auf da rechten ca 1-1,3 m -> irgend so was auf jeden fall schräg

----------


## klana_radikala

wens drauf ankummt griag ma des sicher i. wie hin das des grod is

und i hob ma eingebildet das der baum a kurvn drinn hod, also zumindest halbwegs grad is, je noch dem wo ma hoid ansetzt

----------


## thisy/ TC

morgen 
hab ma gestan überlegt dass voi leiwand wär dass ma für monche einstellungen de cam neben / hinter /vor dem rider fahrn lossn 
hab scho moi a klane zeichnung fon dem Schlitten gmocht 
Kostenpunkt 5 € + a stahl od kletterseil 
schauts eich moi de Büda an und sags ma was davon hoits
( cam wird mit gummis befestigt -> Nägel )

----------


## klana_radikala

schaut super und professoinel aus
owa wer kummt auf de bama auffe das er des gscheit fest mocht, bzw. glaubst des geht si mim timing aus, cam miassat ma don a i. wie fernsteuern kenna etc.

owa i find es is sicher a super idee, mit dem ko ma a klane locations super umabringa (z.B. pöstlingberg)

----------


## thisy/ TC

weng an timing muas ma hoit a bisl trixn : entweder mit der Steigung
 od a dünne Schnurr anmochn -> zum Bremsen od beschleunigen 
Ma kinnt a a radl umdran - a laufradl ohne schlauch und gummi aufituan ( hinten ) dann des seil befestigen - an hohen gang eini und durch kurbeln de cam ziegn 
hab grod im netzt a bisl gschaud -> Statt de ringschrauben kinnt ma a klane 
Seilrollen nehmen - kosten a fast nix nur muas ma hoit bestellen

----------


## klana_radikala

ob do rollen drauf sand oder ringschraubn wird relativ wurst sein denk i

und rollen konnst da mit 1 nagel und a bissal am holz selber machn a wens is  :Big Grin:

----------


## MC Novalis

> morgen 
> hab ma gestan überlegt dass voi leiwand wär dass ma für monche einstellungen de cam neben / hinter /vor dem rider fahrn lossn 
> hab scho moi a klane zeichnung fon dem Schlitten gmocht 
> Kostenpunkt 5 € + a stahl od kletterseil 
> schauts eich moi de Büda an und sags ma was davon hoits
> ( cam wird mit gummis befestigt -> Nägel )


die idee hätt i a schon mal gehabt. nur hab is no ned gepostet. müsste des klump mal schell skizzieren, weil so a schene grafik bring i ned zam  :Redface:  

is so a din &#224; la "cat cam" wie beim schispringen.




> weng an timing muas ma hoit a bisl trixn : entweder mit der Steigung
>  od a dünne Schnurr anmochn -> zum Bremsen od beschleunigen 
> Ma kinnt a a radl umdran - a laufradl ohne schlauch und gummi aufituan ( hinten ) dann des seil befestigen - an hohen gang eini und durch kurbeln de cam ziegn 
> hab grod im netzt a bisl gschaud -> Statt de ringschrauben kinnt ma a klane 
> Seilrollen nehmen - kosten a fast nix nur muas ma hoit bestellen


die geschwindigkeit mit ana schnur regeln is ma bei meiner konstruktion a schon mal durchn kopf gangen ...

aja: und wegen die seilrollen: hams beim baumax a in alle möglichen größen usw.

@klana radikala: is ned wurscht ob jetz ring oder rolle: wgen der reibung ...

aja: mit zwei seile wärs gscheiter weil: wenn man die kamera in an bestimmten winkel (vertikal) einstellen will, dann verlagert sich der schwerpunkt von dem ganzen konstrukt, und ein seil würd dann  quasi eine drehachse darstellen, um die sich das dann verdreht, und somit is die eingestellte neigung wieder beim teufel.
mit 2 seile wär das ding fixiert.

greetz @ all

----------


## thisy/ TC

stimmt scho dass mit 2 seile sicha bessa warad -> is aber wieder aufwendiger 
hab gestan des ganze drumm no moi überdacht -> werns auf jeden fall mit seilrollen machen / des ganze drumm griegt a neigungsfunktion ( mehraufwand : 1 Holzplatte 1od 2 schaniere 1schraube + Mutter 2 Schnüre)
i glaub des wichtigste an dem drumm ( außer der funktionalität ) is dass so einfach und so schnoi wie möglich zum aufstoin is -> sunst wirds anfoch ned verwendet.
Schick ma bitte moi ( heid no wenns geht ) a skitzn von deim drumm 

eijo hab ma docht das ma den antrieb anfoch mit am zugseil mocht 
des von an motor aufgwickelt wird - ansteuert wird der motor mit so am Drücker von ana carrera bahn

----------


## klana_radikala

woa, voi de professionellen technik freaks XD
und i bin scho stoiz wen i a schaltung einstellen kann und a bremsen entlüften (und mei vorderradl ausbaun)

owa i bin scho gsponnt wos wird aus eichara konstruktion ^^

wie schau ma jetzt eig. aus wegnam biken des wochnend? wann hat wer zeit?? cd mit dem rohmaterial scho fertig?

----------


## thisy/ TC

heid wern ma an prototypen basteln und amoi schaun ob des überhaupst so funkt wie wir uns des vorstoin . 
i werd morgen mit sicherheit am pöstlingberg sein ( da schulter gehts zwar no imma ned ganz so - aber wird scho passn ) 
wie schautsn bei eich aus ?? 
@ klana r. de cd nimm i da am sa anfoch mit - oder du schaust heid bei mir vorbei

----------


## MC Novalis

> Schick ma bitte moi ( heid no wenns geht ) a skitzn von deim drumm


motor wär ka blede sach, nur wirds da scgo a bissl aufwändig, bzw. der transport von dem ding wird schwieriger.

aber i hab da scho a idee wie ma des lösen könntn ....

jetz mal die erste skizze. werds dann no mal abgeändert posten wenn i ma des süstem überlegt hab. (zur info: hab die trageseile so geplant, dass man die länge verändern kann: da san ma dann flexibel wie und wo ma des ding aufhängen können)

bite zu entschuldigen, dass ned besonders schön is, weil es is nur a schnelle handskizze ...

greetz

----------


## klana_radikala

i find de skizze extrem geil ^^

vl. soitat ma aus a paar röhrln nu an ständer oder so baun das ma de cam z.B. neben oder bissi über am bei stiagn und so in da stod wo kane bam sand owe foan lossn kon?
und so a klanes gelenk warad a cool, das de cam mit am mitfoad und wen de streckn von da cam aus is nu mitschwenkt mim fahrer

zum biken:
jo, i werd heid a am pöstlingberg foan, a wens wettermäßig scheisse ausschaut

foa ma mit der bahn um 14:40 aufe? don muass i mi ned so stressn daham
jo, des gangad natürlich a das i nochm biken nu schnö zu dir schau wegn da cd und so

owa i bin echt scho foi gspannt wos bei eichara bastelei aussa kummt, weil so ein gerät warad echt derbst geil, do darad ma olle anfänger vids. in schatten stellen damid  :Big Grin: 

beim saturn prospekt auf der letzten seite (rückseite) is a cam obn für bissl unter 200 eusis, glaubst de kon wos bzw. glaubst de kennat ma fir de vorrichtung do a hernehma?

----------


## MC Novalis

des mit schwenken in der bewegung wird schwer. müsst man 2 servos, an empfänger und a akku-pack zB von an modellauto nehmen und des mit ana fernsteuerung ansteuern. no dazu weißt ja dann ned, wo die cam grad hin schaut. da bräucht ma dann a no a bildübertragung per funk auf an laptop.
des wird dann ned nur extrem aufwändig, sondern ziemlich teuer.

i mein machbar is des alles, nur der gesamtpreis wird dann a ziemlich heftig werden ...
wegen cam extra für des kaufen:
wir ham ja eh a paar cams bei da hand. würd des sowieso so planen dass universal passend is.

aja: des mit ständer wird wird a a problem: weil auf der spannweite von dem seil bekommt des ganze a ziemlichen zug. des reißt da an ständer schnell mal um.

----------


## klana_radikala

hob i ma scho fost docht das des mim schwenken ned funktionierend würd  :Smile: 

find i super das ma scho a boa cams bei der hand habn

jo, das do a schene spannung zomkummt leuchtet ein, drum miassat ma de teile i. wie ziemlich stabil baun bzw. vl. mit draht o.ä. i. wie im boden fest dübeln und verspannen

oder wir stellen afoch 2 passanten hin und druckn derna de 2 enden ind hand  :Big Grin:

----------


## thisy/ TC

wir wern heid de variante mit am seil probiern und moi schaun wie de Büda werdn -> wanns zfü wackeld wern ma dann auf zwa seile umsteigen .
Heid wird sie des biken bei mir ned ausgehn - aber morgen dann .
@ k.r. kinnast du glei mitn Handy Fotos von dem Baum mochn und online stoin dass ma uns glei Überlegen kinna was ma mitnehma miasn dass ma a klans schanzal drüber baun .
Zweks de cams -> wer hot denn jetzt was 
also i kann ma de Helmkammara noch de semesterferien wieda ausborgen 
und hab hoid mein Fotoapparat mit dem ma a vids mochn konn aber hoid nur 800 x 600

----------


## klana_radikala

o.k, don schau ma wegn der cd a morgn, oder host do kurz zeit das is beim ham foan kurz abhol?

jop, wen i ned vergiss werd i den baum fotografieren XD

jo, den aparat von meiner mum kon i eventuell ausborgen, kon owa a nur vids. mit ana mittleren auflösung mochn, also ned wirklich bildschirmfüllend von der größe her

callst mi morgen kurz moi dast ma bescheid sogst won ma foan?

edit:
yeah, bei dem wetter wos jetzt hod fühl i mi scho fost so gezwungen wie bei strahlendem sonnenschein am pöstlingberg zu fahren ^^

hoffentlich siag i de bam don nu vor lauter nebel XD, und hoffenltich nimmt mi a bim fahrer mit der mitleid mid mir hod bei dem wetter  :Smile:

----------


## klana_radikala

soo, bin wieder back vom biken, hab auch 2 trial fahrer troffn beim rathaus, die ham a homepage und verlinkens mit unserer wen wir wollen:

erna adress: www.poeberg-trial.info
e-mail: poeberg a-t gmx dot at

also, fois wer unsere pages verlinken kennat warad des super  :Big Grin: 

und de fotos vom baum ^^

und zum berg bzw. zur strecke am pöstlingberg:
alles knallhart und gefrohren mit einer dünnen schnee schicht drauf, also ned so sche zum foan, es geht hoid nu, mit speed wiads hoid nix

und ma kummt jetzt scho immer näher zum klan bacherl zuwe, nur mehr a frage der zeit bis ma eine foid, un i. wer hod aufd ausweichstreckn a boa dicke astln hin glegt -.-

da dani wird morgn foan, und da thissy a, ich natürlich auch
mc'i foad am sonntag, wieder inkl. mir
sunst nu wer der am sonntag a foad`?

----------


## MC Novalis

he supi dasd an die fotos dacht hast!

der baum is jo fast scho, um nicht zu sagen: perfekt!
vorher und nachher a gerade (kann ma fest speed mitnhemen), und genau die richtige höhe! des gibt an geile sprung. brauch ma so pi-mal-daumen, ca. an 2-meter pfosten. dann wird der absprung ned tu steil und man kann den sprung schön weit raus ziehen. geil! ... wer als erstes an passenden pfosten aufgestellt hat, gleich sagen. i werd gleich mal schaun o ma sowas daham haben.

greetz @ all

----------


## klana_radikala

jo, speed mäßig is des wirklich a guade stell  :Big Grin: 

sry das i gestern nimma ongruafn hob, owa woa scho so spät

bin jetzt e de wochn auf "urlaub" (krankenstand), d.h. von mir aus kenna ma jederzeit a runde foan

hm..., des anzige 2m lange teil des breit gnuag warad das ma drüber foan kennat bei mir daham warad:

a.) kasten
b.) bett
c.) tür

also eig. nichts das man entwenden könnte

----------


## MC Novalis

i werd mal unser "holz-lager" bei mir im keller dursuchen und mal schau ob mi was geeignetes anspringt.

----------


## MelodicFarting

puh.. grüß euch... 
..mi gfreits jetzt ehrlich gsagt ned de letztn paar seiten nachlesen... aber was ich so überflogen hab, is da eh netta über technik oder so Zeug gredet worden, von dem i ka ahnung hab...  :Big Grin: 

Holz? Gibts auf jeder Baustelle und beim Baumarkt am Parkplatz überall genug...  :Wink:  wird bestimmt kein problem xD

Joschi, haben sich de Trial-Fahrer schau irgendwie mal wieder bei dir griad?


Achja. Mir haben mit "Dizzy.w3" an "Sponsor" sozusong... xD Server und .com-Domain für insgesamt 6€ im Jahr. Die Site/+Datenbank hab ich schon gewechselt. Ihr könnts also jeden Mist über das integrierte Forum (Anhänge/Attachments) raufladen. Maximal 2*GB* auf einmal...mit dem müsste man auskommen... damits allerdings keine Probleme mit dem Traffic gibt (schließlich kriegen mir des ja alles mehr oder weniger gratis), werd ich halt die extrem großen Dateien halt dann nach 2-3Wochen wieder löschen...
Domain is natürlich eh noch ned bestellt, bzw. müssma die 6€ dann eh auch erst bei der Domainbestellung überweisen... achja, und die Werbung, bzw. Geld mit der site verdienen können ma auch. 
Die Url von vorher leitet jetzt eh auch gleich auch auf den neuen Server.

----------


## klana_radikala

wow, klingt echt geil ^^
von de trail fahrer hob i nix ghead, hob mi a nur per GB entry bei erna eingschrieben inkl. unserm link, ernan link hob i e do herinen gepostet, d.h. du konnst as jederzeit verlinken  :Wink: 

also wegen de 2GB, des hast eig. das da thissy (der des hoffentlich a i. wan mal liest) des material des ma scho hobn voi easy uploadn kon und jeder ders wü kon sis owa saugn  :Big Grin: , is doch super ^^

jo, eig. is außer technik und kicker wirklich ned fü gret wordn XD

----------


## thisy/ TC

morgen 

was wir ham an sponsor und der hast Dizzy ??? 
Najo hab mie jetzt a grod foi registriert auf der HP und hätt no a boar Vorschläge : 1 Name - Steelpecker liegt irgendwie ned so guat auf da Zung 
wir miasn no irgend was besseres finden - 
i darad jo agrobike linz lustig finden -> des merkt sie a jeder und a logo ham ma a scho ( einfach des Sägeblatt durch ein laufrad ersetzten) 

2. wenn wir jetzt eh genügend speichplatzt ham darad i sagen wir mochen an 
ortner wo wir de vidmusi draufladen können über de ma so lang diskutiert ham 
- dann brauch ma no an player der de tietel zufällig auswählt und abspielt -
anfoch myschit like ( vieleicht no mit an klan Fenster wo ma siagt wer des draufgstoit hott und wo derjenige no a boar zeilen dazuascheiben kann )
Damit des ned zu arg wiat darat i so mochn dass in dem ortner zbs nur 
10 mp3's platz ham - und über a voting imma de mit de wenigsten punkte außiflign 

3. Wo kann ma überhaupst was draufladen 

4. Wer is dieser Dizzy ?? 

5. i binn no so wach in mein Hirn 

6. Deine Mama ist so fett

----------


## MC Novalis

jaaahhh teeeechniiiik !! muhahaha! 

greetz

----------


## klana_radikala

5. und 6. klingt sehr intressant  :Big Grin: 

dizzy is sponsor? i hob docht i. so a mom der ned reg. is?

i kenn mi nimma aus XD

agrobike klingt fü zfü noch klane kinder mit cruiser de in auwiesen herum gurken wenst mi frogst, mei favourit warad nu immer:

 (L)WTC(L) bzw. (L)WPK(L)
linz entweder vorn o. hint, egal, o. des gonze als WTC o. WPK division linz

@mc'i:
host heit zeit das ma si des mim dämpfer moi onschaun?
ruaf mi afoch gach on wenst aus da arbeit kummst dast ma bescheid sogst

und vor is vergiss:
wie schau ma aus wegnam bestellen? i brauch jetzt endlich meine bremsklötze

----------


## MelodicFarting

> dizzy is sponsor? i hob docht i. so a mom der ned reg. is?
> 
> i kenn mi nimma aus XD


naja, also von den Leuten, die hier im Thread schreiben sind alle angemeldet bis auf Reek, Trek und so Leute... also, mir 4 sind jetzt alle angemeldet.
Der Dizzy der sponsort is aber a anderer... schreib ich eh gleich nochmal genauer...^







> was wir ham an sponsor und der hast Dizzy ???
> Najo hab mie jetzt a grod foi registriert auf der HP und hätt no a boar Vorschläge : 1 Name - Steelpecker liegt irgendwie ned so guat auf da Zung
> wir miasn no irgend was besseres finden -
> i darad jo agrobike linz lustig finden -> des merkt sie a jeder und a logo ham ma a scho ( einfach des Sägeblatt durch ein laufrad ersetzten)
> 
> 2. wenn wir jetzt eh genügend speichplatzt ham darad i sagen wir mochen an
> ortner wo wir de vidmusi draufladen können über de ma so lang diskutiert ham
> - dann brauch ma no an player der de tietel zufällig auswählt und abspielt -
> anfoch myschit like ( vieleicht no mit an klan Fenster wo ma siagt wer des draufgstoit hott und wo derjenige no a boar zeilen dazuascheiben kann )
> ...


lol, ois kloar, jetzt hat er mit seiner Verletzung nu a bessara Ausrede fiars saufen  :Big Grin: 

Ja, heißt Dizzy. Kommt aus da Steiermark (nähe Graz dort wo), hostet ein paar andere Leute auch noch privat, und ist 100%ig zuverlässig...


Jo, also, des Logo wird natürlich eh dann noch an den Namen angepasst  :Wink: . Hab nur derweil des reingschrieben, damits ned so leer ausschaut, bzw. ma scho a bissal was wies ausschauen wird...  :Wink: 
 AgrobikeLinz find i a ned so schlecht. Merken duad man sich erm bstimmt, lustig is er auch, weil er se so nach Kinder und Gangsterbiker anhorcht....naja, amal schauen... 
Das WTC/WPK find i ehrli gsagt ned so ursuperfolltollmegahyperabgefuckt leiwand . Einfach so 3Buchstaben hingschmiert schaut ned so toll aus.... außerdem gibts dann verwechslungen und mit dem merken is auch so a sache...außer es is was lustiges wie GAY, oder so...  :Big Grin: 



Wegen dem Raufladen, hab ich auf der Site einen Thread erstellt im rider-Bereich. Hab dich thissy auch gleich dort hinein geschoben  :Wink: 






> 2. wenn wir jetzt eh genügend speichplatzt ham darad i sagen wir mochen an
> ortner wo wir de vidmusi draufladen können über de ma so lang diskutiert ham
> - dann brauch ma no an player der de tietel zufällig auswählt und abspielt -
> anfoch myschit like ( vieleicht no mit an klan Fenster wo ma siagt wer des draufgstoit hott und wo derjenige no a boar zeilen dazuascheiben kann )
> Damit des ned zu arg wiat darat i so mochn dass in dem ortner zbs nur
> 10 mp3's platz ham - und über a voting imma de mit de wenigsten punkte außiflign


könnts alles raufladen. wenn ma a bissal music zusammenhaben, dann stell ich schnell einen player halt zusammen, den ich wo auf die site stell, und der dann zufällig abspielt...  oda i lads einfach auf eine myspace-site rauf, schreib ma den playerquellquode ab und stells dann ins forum. Dann brauch i ned extra ein musicplayer suchen... xD aber des wird eh sowieso ka problem... 
 -->> oiso, ladets einfach schauamoi in dem Upload-Bereich a paar gewünschte musi-titel rauf mit ana klan info oda so...!




Bestellen:
naja, eigentlich wärs gscheit, wenn i ma a neue Felge gleich mitbestell, aber da reichts geld irgendwie ned ganz mehr aus...wuaschd, aber wie gsagt pedale brauch i neiche.... kann mich aber ned ganz zwischen 
www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=25010
und 
www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=16096
entscheiden... ^^ ich moa i, nimm mir aber die da bomb bitte...  :Smile:

----------


## MC Novalis

> Gravity Society Linz
> Gravity Riders   (würd irgendwie ähnlich fett klingen wie downhill rangers)

oder
> Freakridaz  (spontaner einfall)

will damit sagen dass lässig wär wenn ma an namen finden würden, der irgendwie nach spezialeinheit oder so klingt

----------


## thisy/ TC

i hätt gern des :
www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=20665
aber bin ma no ned gans sicher :-)

----------


## thisy/ TC

wer hat immer noch seinen schwanz in deinem Mund 
agrobike linz  agrobike linz  agrobike linz

----------


## MelodicFarting

mhm... mist, hätt ich zwei minuten später gepostet, wär mein beitrag ned der letzte auf der anderen seite  :Big Grin: 


Gravity Society Linz erinnert mich grad voll an de BOYS LENTIA vom lask  :Big Grin: 


Freakriderz gibts leider schon.. seh ich öfters auf mtb-news einen link von denen herumstreunen... und unter Gravity Riders findet man im Google leider auch schon einen eintrag mit mtb... :Frown:

----------


## thisy/ TC

he was hoits von 
Fahrad Untergrund Terror 
kurz FUT
is ma a spontan eingfoin :-)

----------


## MelodicFarting

> i hätt gern des :
> www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=20665



mid dem passenden Helm fürn dirtpark
www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=11900

----------


## MelodicFarting

> he was hoits von 
> Fahrad Untergrund Terror 
> kurz FUT
> is ma a spontan eingfoin :-)


 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## thisy/ TC

> mid dem passenden Helm fürn dirtpark
> www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=11900


geh da passn de farbn gor ned zamm

----------


## MelodicFarting

Slamrider
Steelmosherz 
Wrecking-Riders  :Big Grin:  lol

----------


## klana_radikala

also gravity find i scho fett  :Big Grin: 

wos hast do 3 buchstaben zomschmiern?

WTC = Wood Tank Command
WPK = Wald Panzer Kommando (eventuell noch "division linz/stahlstadt")

des ganze darad i vom design auf a laufradl mochn, oben die buchstaben, unten dan des ganze ausgeschrieben
und in der mitte de 4 fullfaces als zeichen für die fahrer, bissi halbkreisförmig angeordnet owa scho nu so das mas zumindest von schräg vorn siagt, des gonze ca. de größe das a bissl übers laufradl ausse steht

jo, soboid is göd hob und a fixe listn bestell i, also, gas geben mädls  :Twisted: 

wos ma grod nu einfoid:

GRAVITY FREAKS
divison stahlstadt/linz

----------


## thisy/ TC

servas 
oida habs ihr in Wetterbericht gseng am SO soits 18C&#176; griegn - i darad sogn wir treffn uns fix am so zum Biken - wer ned kummt hot ka züpfi und is schwul 
( hoff bei mir gehts sa sie aus :-) )
weng den scheiß Bam mias ma uns jetzt wirklich was einfalln lassn 

Weng de Nahmen WTC WPK Division  -> des horcht sie für mi ois noch an Fußballclup an und Gravity .... horcht sie noch irgendwelche Superhelden 
in Strumfhosen an . Slamrider find i no am bessern .
Was hoits den von peakend -> hab zerst an Weekend docht -wei ma uns haupsächlich dann treffen und dann auf week anfoch peak gmocht was sofü hast wie Gipfel / Bergspitze / Höchstbelastung / Höhepunkt :-)

----------


## MC Novalis

> ...  Gravity .... horcht sie noch irgendwelche Superhelden 
> in Strumfhosen an ....


Gravity Rider is a "offizieller" anderer ausdruck für downhiller.

Sonst halt die schreibweise: Gravity Ridaz ... (?)

dann wär ma no des eingefallen: Steel-City-Society  (SCS)
                                    oder: Steel-City-Riders

wegen bestellen: muss no bissl durch den shop schaun. geb dann bescheit.

wegen logo: wie wärs statt an laufrad a kettenblatt (schaut mit die zähne aggressiver aus ...  :Twisted:  )

----------


## thisy/ TC

____________________

----------


## klana_radikala

zum kettenblatt:
ma kennad a dem laufradl a bissl a "unrealistisches" profil geben
mir schwebt wos böses tribal haftes vor des stark an klingen erinnert  :Wink: 
if you know what i mean

jo, owa desmoi mechad i wirklich scho des wochnend bestellen

sicher, bin sonntag fix dabei
laut meim thermometer hods e grod 20,0&#176;, und am balkon hob i in da sonn 29&#176;, perfekt zum sonnenbaden  :Big Grin: 

also i was ned wos es so mochts in der arbeit, owa i fir mein teil schwing mi jetzt auf mei bike und werd olle locations von da klan ebelsberger streckn bis zum pöstlingberg checkn

wos i gestern nu intressantes aussa gfundn hob: vor meim heisl sand jo mehrane mugal und 2 stroßn owa vom damm: ane bissi kürzer und steiler, ane ned so steil und länger

wen ma de längane owa foad und des mugal ned do onfoad wos niedergfoan is sondern do wos nu hoch is gehts gonz sche int luft, und wen ma don ca 20 - 30&#176; noch rechts ziagts ko ma sie nu moi a grßans mugal gebn mit am road gap (aufpassn das ma de bam ned erwischt)

und nu zum nomen:
Mc'I du bist mein mann, i glaub in sochn namen homma den gleichen geschmack, owa scs is für mi shoppin city süd

stahlstadt rider klingt e ned so bled, owa trozdem bissi abgefuckt
owa steelcity gravity society find i trozdem fetter, außerdem sand 3 Y drin, de kennat ma in tribal form voi easy ins tribal profil einbaun  :Big Grin: 

wir brauchn wos mit bezug auf linz, bezug auf downhill, bezug auf kranke aktionen, und es soi riiiiichtig fett klinga und ned noch kindergarten

owa lnzer peakend society
der begriff is auf jeden fall mal ausbaufähig

do soitat ma se afoch moi zom setzn und bissi brainstorming mochn nochm biken

----------


## klana_radikala

hey leute:

weil ich grad the collective ansehen, und die ja auch vids. habn die seasons etc. heißen is mir grad wieder n denkanstoß fürn namen gekommen

i. was das sich n bisschen auf die natur und/oder den wald bezieht
steelwood freeride/gravity/rider collective/group, o.Ä.

fällt euch was dazu ein o. findet ihr das allgemein sch****?

@thissy: wan hast du vor das vid. rauf zu ladn?
@all: mach ma mall sonntag fix 14:00 beim hauptplatz? aber pünktlich sein damit wir mit der bahn um 14:20 rauf können

und nu kurz wos zum namen: bitte riders, weil ridaz o. ähnlich klingt nur noch türkisch deutsch und ned noch i. welchen leuten die mit am bike halbwegs umgehen können, wir wollen ja wen wir in 2 - 3 jahren in amerika touren auch nen ordentlichen namen habn auf unseren blue-ray disc covern haben  :Wink: 
wir wollen ja das collective mit vanderham und co ablösen wen die zu alt sind  :Big Grin:

----------


## klana_radikala

hey leute:

falls jemand dh-rangers sticker in weiß oder gelb braucht: hab ich jetzt ein paar für euch  :Wink:

----------


## MelodicFarting

peakend find ich so auch ned so schlecht... müsste ma vielleicht nu irgendwas dranhängen... 
steelcity gravity society is do a wengal laung, oda? do braucht ma jo a hoibe stunde, bis ma den namen überhaupt amal ausgsprochen hat...ridaz hört sich foi turkishstyle au, kann aber trotzdem was.... :Big Grin:  


Wievü pickerl hast denn bekommen...? wenn i einen oda so habn könnt, würd i ned na song  :Wink:

----------


## klana_radikala

konnst von mir aus mehr a hom, hob gnuag
kon e morgn wöche mit nehma

n mc'i hods grod bes aufgstöd, der was ned ob er midfoan kon morgn, er hod gsogt er möt si nu

und wie schauts jetzt aus mit bestellen? wos brauchts den?

ajo: im bike board hod mir jetzt ana gschriebn der selber an shop hod, wen er ma a gscheids angebot mocht kenna ma bei erm a bestellen und unser hp mit seim shop verlinken  :Wink: 
der shop steht genau wie wir nu in de startlöcher, also i glaub do kennat si eventuell a intressante partnerschaft, und vl. wen da shop und wir guad rennan sogoa a sponsoring ausgeh  :Wink: 

miass man hoid a bissi traktieren, im BB is sein nick: monsterTv8 &#180;
schreibts erm afoch wos es so brauchts bzgl. bestellen, und sogts er uns alle miteinander den mengenrabatt verrechnen soi, owa wen möglich an jede adresse einzeln liefern, natürlich gratis, bzw. nur 1x versand verrechnen, des warad geil  :Twisted: 

hob grod wos geiles in seim shop gseng:
www.spinsbikes.at/shop/produc...ba564feacc42fc

de parts sand echt vom feinsten!
also i werd schaun das i meine 2 bikes verkauf, und wen i an guadn preis dafia griag besorg i ma des und scheiss don komplett aufs touren fahrn, bzw. fahr touren mit am 100€ radl

----------


## thisy/ TC

bin auf jeden fall dabei heid und i habs gschoft dass i de vids auf a cd brenn :-) werds dann heid glei mitnehma .
Bis späda dann

----------


## klana_radikala

yeah, find i leiwaund ^^

de werd i ma wen i don vom biken ham kum glei onschaun  :Smile: 

also, bis 14h leid

----------


## klana_radikala

so, i hob des gleiche problem wie du thissy, i hob den codec ned, sprich i hob nur audio und ka video wen i ma des anschaun will

kennast ma den Samsung MPEG-4 (SEDG) codec schickn o. so?
bzw. wennst des video uploadest des glei dazua uploadn?

ajo:
jetzt beim ham foan hods mi bei der letzten ampel fost aufgstellt, mei bremse funktioniert wieder!!  :Confused:  

ajo: de neichn vids. und pics. kennast eig. a glei uploaden wennst scho dabei bist :Wink:

----------


## MelodicFarting

wegen biken..:
melodicfarting.dizzy-w3.at/fr...stid=33#post33






> ajo: im bike board hod mir jetzt ana gschriebn der selber an shop hod, wen er ma a gscheids angebot mocht kenna ma bei erm a bestellen und unser hp mit seim shop verlinken 
> der shop steht genau wie wir nu in de startlöcher, also i glaub do kennat si eventuell a intressante partnerschaft, und vl. wen da shop und wir guad rennan sogoa a sponsoring ausgeh 
> 
> miass man hoid a bissi traktieren, im BB is sein nick: monsterTv8 ´
> schreibts erm afoch wos es so brauchts bzgl. bestellen, und sogts er uns alle miteinander den mengenrabatt verrechnen soi, owa wen möglich an jede adresse einzeln liefern, natürlich gratis, bzw. nur 1x versand verrechnen, des warad geil


der typ is eh do a angmeldet  :Wink: 

was hast erm denn zruckgschriabn? würds gerne bei den links eintragen... natürlich noch viel gerner bei den sponsoren...  :Smile:

----------


## klana_radikala

jo, wir sand grod am schreibn wegn de hosn und i schreib erm scho zum 5.x das er ma mal an kosten voranschlag machn soi für de gesamte bestellung

@thissy:
kennast du nu moi den link von dem shop posten bei dem du bestellst?

----------


## thisy/ TC

@klana r.
he schick ma bitte büda und a klane bescheibung vom hitec (thisy@gmx.at) 
wifü host gestan no moi gsogt dasst wüst 800??

----------


## klana_radikala

jo, owa sog erm a bissl mehr, also wennst zu erm 950 sogst don "verhandelt" i mid erm nu auf ca. 800 owa

hob jetzt moi de fotos gschickt wos i do hob
sand ned so guad, werd daham nu welche mit der kamera mochn und da de a nu schickn, de werdn don besser und heller

hob den link a nu dazua doa, weil ma den text ned aussa kopiern kann

----------


## MC Novalis

zeas burschen!

wie wars bike gestern? mi kackts voi an dass i ned fahren hab können.  :Mad:  

wie da radikale scho geschrieben hat, hats mi am samstag ziemlich heftig zerrissen. :Rolleyes:  

es knack tut ma weh, unterm kinn, hab i mi beim sturz aufgerissen, und fett abgeschürft (nachn sturz hab i blut gespuckt weil i ma an einer stelle die lippe durchgebissen hab), und da rechte haxn will a ned so recht.
tut weh und gehn kann i a ned gscheit  (schätz mal wieder was gezerrt  :Wink:  )

des beste überhaupt: bin anscheinend so eindetoniert, dass mei Travis verzogen hat  :EEK!:   i hoff des lasst sich richten ... denk aber schon.
(wenn ned: dann lauf i amok)

greetz

----------


## klana_radikala

jo, das der sturz auf de gabel gonga is hod ma eig. scho vermuten kenna so rein von der optik her

mit meiner alten shiver warast do besser dran gwesn  :Wink: 
weil de is hart wie sau

hoffentlich is de boxxer ned all zu empfindlich, weil aufm neichn bike is don ane drauf

außer i nimm des getunte a-line mit de ganzen parts, don hed i a 888

jo, gehen is immer scheisse, wia i ma den knöchel verstaucht hab hab i nu fahren können, aber gehen nimmer  :Big Grin:

----------


## MelodicFarting

oh.. hehrt sich ja schlimm an Novalis. 
Gute Besserung, dasd halt bald wieder aufs Bike kommst  :Smile:

----------


## MelodicFarting

Achja, was haltets denn wiedermal von einem Stammtisch? 

Diese Woche würds bei mir gut gehen eigentlich... dann könntma, des wegen dem Bestellen (und geld), den rangers-pickerl  :Big Grin: , dem Namen, (den sponsoren), sachen für die site, etc... klären...  :Smile:

----------


## klana_radikala

jo, des warad moi wieder a guade idee

morgen cheeese?
oder mittwoch i. wo?

----------


## MelodicFarting

> jo, des warad moi wieder a guade idee
> 
> morgen cheeese?
> oder mittwoch i. wo?


ja morgen würd bei mir gehen (kA, dienstag geht aber glaub ich ja beim novalis ne, oda?)... Mittwoch, wenn ma was finden würden, würd dann vermutlich nu besser passen.... i hab ausnahmsweise amoi ka Terminproblem  :Big Grin:

----------


## klana_radikala

termin probleme hob i generell ned  :Big Grin: 

jo, mir is im prinzip egal, owa moch mas am mittwoch, mei ex wü mi morgen seng  :Wink:

----------


## thisy/ TC

@ Novalis 
guade Besserung  
hoff du foist ned zu lang aus 
bist eigendlich im stand od hacklst eh scho wieda ? 

weng am stammtisch schauts de wochn bei mir a bisl schlecht aus 
i hätt nur am DO Zeit .

----------


## MelodicFarting

Donnerstag geht bei mir auch...

----------


## klana_radikala

jo, donnerstag gangad bei mir auch wens is

----------


## MelodicFarting

naja, super, dann samma zumindestens eh schau amoi 3leid... :Smile:

----------


## klana_radikala

muass nur mehr da mc'i bescheid sagen

der onlineshop fuzzi hod gsogt das er sie gern über a sponsoring mit uns unterhoit, hob erm scho gsogt das ma zu 4. sand und dh foan

preislich kennat er fir des bike a nu einiges machen, allerdings sand scho alle ausverkauft, a vom lieferanten gibts dawei kane mehr, hob erm gschriebn er soi mi informieren sobald er wieder wöche hod damid i ma glei ans bestellen kann

----------


## MC Novalis

> jo, das der sturz auf de gabel gonga is hod ma eig. scho vermuten kenna so rein von der optik her
> 
> hoffentlich is de boxxer ned all zu empfindlich, weil aufm neichn bike is don ane drauf
> 
> außer i nimm des getunte a-line mit de ganzen parts, don hed i a 888


boxer is no filigraner. is ja eher mehr a race-gabel (es gewicht sagt eigentlich schon vieles über materialstärke etc.)
die 888 hält sicha mehr aus.

@ Farting & Thisy:  danke danke. is eh scho wieder am werden. ausgeschaut muss ja wirklich schlimm haben. und meine blessuren san optisch a ned grad ansprechend. besonders mei kinnpartie ...  :Confused:   hackln geht trotzdem, obwohl stand mal a gschickte sache wär  :Wink:  

Donnerstag: wann und wo? irgendwo "ned so sehr in der stadt" wär a sache ...

----------


## MelodicFarting

> preislich kennat er fir des bike a nu einiges machen, allerdings sand scho alle ausverkauft, a vom lieferanten gibts dawei kane mehr, hob erm gschriebn er soi mi informieren sobald er wieder wöche hod damid i ma glei ans bestellen kann


sog erm, dass velleicht nu mehr leute, oder so vielleicht dazukommen^


übrigens, a saugeiles Bike. is guada preis... :Smile:

----------


## klana_radikala

werd i machen  :Smile: 
owa de soitatn scho öfter dabei sein
und des ein oder andere rennen sollten wir als "team" auch fahren

----------


## MelodicFarting

> Donnerstag: wann und wo? irgendwo "ned so sehr in der stadt" wär a sache ...


was schlägst vor? nach leonding will aber ned unbedingt aussifahren...^ außer es fährt mi wer hinaus... xD

----------


## klana_radikala

in ebelsberg gibts a a beißl, direkt noch der bruckn auf da linken seitn
k.A. wie des hast, owa do kennat ma si sicher a zam setzn
oder in kleinmünchner hof XD

----------


## MC Novalis

hab nie was von leonding gesagt ...  :Wink: 

weiß ned genau ... wo  könntets denn ihr so überall hin kommen?

----------


## MelodicFarting

> werd i machen 
> owa de soitatn scho öfter dabei sein
> und des ein oder andere rennen sollten wir als "team" auch fahren


naja, amoi schauen... wo ich sicher heuer dabei bin is wieder in Freistadt  :Big Grin:  
Da gehts ned um so viel (besonders wenn sies wieder zeitgleich mit dem 4x in vösendorf macha), kommt ma leicht hin (zumindestens  kan glei min bike hinfoan xD)  und nachher könnan ma noch party mochen XD. 

Und amoi schaun, wos sie sonst noch ausgeht...

----------


## klana_radikala

i bin dafia das ma alle beim snow dh am krippenstein starten  :Smile:

----------


## MelodicFarting

> in ebelsberg gibts a a beißl, direkt noch der bruckn auf da linken seitn
> k.A. wie des hast, owa do kennat ma si sicher a zam setzn
> oder in kleinmünchner hof XD


naguad.. gmiadlich-gridige beisln gibts eh fü  :Smile:  nur nix edles... xD






> hab nie was von leonding gesagt ... 
> 
> weiß ned genau ... wo  könntets denn ihr so überall hin kommen?


Naja, bin ohne Auto untawegs, also, wäs super, wenns halbwegs in der Reichweite von am Bus oda so wäre...^^

----------


## klana_radikala

meine vorschläge wären alle in bim-reichweite
hm....
wos edles gibts angeblich in ebelsberg a, mit ledersessel und so

oder wir gengan zum basefield auffe, do homs über 20 verschiedene bier  :Big Grin: 

@thissy:
hod der ane scho wos gsogt wegnam HiTec?

----------


## MC Novalis

also in bus-reichweite könnt i folgendes anbieten:

mitn 12er richtung auwiesen (der fahrt eh ziemlich zentral in linz weg; von der stadt ausgehend) in richtung Landwiedstraße. da gibts a paar lässige lokalitäten.
ca. 3 geh-minuten von da haltestelle is es "Oed-Center" da drin gibts a ziemlich gemütliches lokal wos a relativ günstig is und riesen hefen cappucino hat.
für mich wär das donnerstags ideal, weil diesen donnerstag hab i genau wieder mei allergie-impfung, und bin dann dort quasi im nebengebäude bei arzt.
würd zeitlich a genau passen.
vielleicht lässt sich ja von euch aus einrichten dass ma uns dort treffen. wär toll.

----------


## klana_radikala

des darad si sicher i. wie einrichten lassen bei mir
muasst uns don hoid von der busstation abhoin  :Big Grin:

----------


## thisy/ TC

@klana r : des radl hot erm rein optisch ned so zuagsogt -> wird leida nix 

wengan Treffpunkt mir is wurscht einigst eich hoid auf was und i kumm hi

----------


## klana_radikala

schod
und i hed mi scho gfreid das is weiter hob
jo, fois sunst nu wer wen was der a hitec o. ghost braucht: bitte mir sogn

mahe, des x-tension x-treme werd i jetzt wies ausschaut aus spanien bestellen mit 100€ versandkosten, dafia kosts owa basispreis nur 1799, also don bin i a mit versand nu 100 eusis billiger falls der von spinbikes ned griagt

----------


## MC Novalis

hab ma dacht, i stell zur orientierung wo des is mal a kleine karte rein.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## klana_radikala

ach du scheisse

de muass i daham studiern bis is kapier  :Smile:

----------


## MelodicFarting

schaut sehr interessant aus de karte, aber hab trotzdem immer noch kA wo das sein soll...  :Big Grin:  
aber wuaschd, i schau ma des amoi im googlemap genauer an^

----------


## klana_radikala

i darad sogn wir treffn sie vorher bei da union und foan von dort don gemeinsam dort hin, weil i kumm mit der koatn ned zom XD

----------


## MC Novalis

> ach du scheisse ...de muass i daham studiern bis is kapier


 geh. da musst nix studieren. einfach lesen. für dich is "besonders" einfach: du steigst in auwiesen in 12er richtung karlhof ein, und bei der haltestelle "Landwiedstraße" steigst aus. wennsd dann die haltestelle hinter dir hast, siehst auf der anderen straßenseite schräg links gegenüber 2 haltestellen häuschen (bei denen steigen die aus die mitn 12er aus richtung stadt kommen). in die richtung gehst mal. dann am eck, rechts die lange straße runter und nach ca. 150 meter siehst rechts dann eh schon das oed center.

wenn wer mitn 25er aus da stadt kommt: haltestelle "Europastraße" aussteigen und ihr stehts direkt vorm center.

so gesehen liegts eigentlich ziemlich zentral

hab die karte no mal "verfeinert" und zur orientierung no an Linz-AG Plan dazu gegeben.

----------


## klana_radikala

asoo doooooo

kenn i ned XD

owa i werds amoi versuchen  :Big Grin: 

wos hoits es eig. von am KTM Caliber 45 für 2400€?
oder doch lieber a ironhorse mit 185mm federweg für ca. 2000€?

ich hab wieder ein bike gefunden um die 2000€ neu das mir zusagen würde:
www.vttshop.fr/1398_detail_Su...007-Promo.html

----------


## MelodicFarting

guad.. i kenmi schau a hoibwegs aus wiari hikommen kann. da 25. fohrt fa da hoitestelle Voest weg/vorbei wenn i des hiaz richtig glesen hab, oda? 

commencal hod kan style.. alleine schon der name xD
 :Big Grin:

----------


## klana_radikala

außerdem hats nur 18cm federweg, wie das caliber 45
schau ma grod a yeti asx on mit am greßan fox dämpfer um 1400 an, hod vorn und hint 20cm, schaut a liab aus, und sunst warad do nu:
norco a-line
big hit fsr III
giant team dh

owa fois wer von eich zufällig wos intressantes finden sollte um ca. 2000€ kann er mir gern bescheid sagen  :Big Grin:

----------


## MC Novalis

also i würd jetz auf anhieb das empfehlen bzw. mir kaufen: KTM Tribute

des is einfach a saugeiles bike. und ein gewisses patriotisches feeling kommt a auf, weil KTM es als eine art tribut an deren herkunftslang Österreich gebaut hat ...

Kaliber 45 is sicha ned bled, aber i weiß ned so recht.
welches ironhorse?

also wie schauts aus burschen?: mach ma des jetz morgen in oed? 

und ja: der 25er fährt bei voestalpine vorbei.

@klana radikala: des is echt ned schwer! auwiesen in den bus rein, landwiedstraße ausn bus raus und dann meiner karte folgen. da is alles was man dort zum orientieren braucht drauf. ausdrucken is a haßa tipp ...  :Wink: 

zur sicherheit verfeinert i des kärtchen halt no mal wenns wollts

----------


## klana_radikala

i werd schon hin finden, sunst ruaf i di on  :Smile: 

jo, tribute und aphex waradn e derbst geile bikes
owa is da scho amoi aufgfoin das des tribute 3000€ kost, also 1000€ mehr als i hob?

----------


## MC Novalis

ja scho aber ....  :Wink:

----------


## MelodicFarting

hab ja scho gsagt, das i ma des a-line nehma darad...  :Big Grin:    
Jo, bei mir geht des morgen in oed

----------


## klana_radikala

des wirds wahrschienlich e wen i meine moi verkauft hob
hod genug federweg, leiwaunde ausstattung, und wen is zom leg kon is mit de parts de dabei sand nu amoi aufbaun  :Smile:

----------


## thisy/ TC

hab grod erfohrn dass sie de Probe von Fr auf heid verschiebt - des hast i kann ned genau sagn ob und wann i kumma kann -> werd mi moidn wenn de prob aus is -> ca. 20:00 ~21:00 wenns donn no sitzts schau i a no vorbei

----------


## MelodicFarting

waun faungts heit eigentli au?^

----------


## klana_radikala

halb 8 fongts heid an

----------


## klana_radikala

sooo

dem dani und mir is getern nu a name eingfoin der uns eigentlich supa gfoid:

quadcore riders (weil wir ja zu 4. sind, und core an hardcore erinnert)

wos mants es?

@mc'i host du des wochnend vl. zeit das ma sie dem mit dem dämpfer mal schnaun?

@all:
warad supa wen ma don moi wissatn wos ma bestellen und wir des mitm geld erledign kennatn

----------


## thisy/ TC

morgen tuad ma lad wei i gestan nimma kumma bin 

wegn guadcore -> was is wenn no wer dazuakummt ? 
und de andere soch is hoit dass ma da irgendwie an guad´s denkt 
oiso wenn dann  4core was dann sofü hast wie 4 kerne :-)

i werd nix mitbestoin -> bin no imma komplett ausbrennt - scheiß übersiedeln 

was mochtsn heid am abend - in da Kapu spüht heid a Homie :-) von mir 
->werd no a nummer auf unser seitn aufiladn

----------


## MelodicFarting

4core horcht sie auch leiwand an... der naum is kurz, und sagt wos aus... ned schlecht.  :Smile: 
zeit wiads halt sche langsam, das ma einen namen finden...xD



Weiß noch ned, mei mutter hat heute Geburtstag (scheiß schaltjahr heuer  :Big Grin: ), und was ned ob ma do essen gengan oder so...

----------


## MC Novalis

zers! warts gestern no fest kreativ. name klingt scho mal ned schlecht.
a bissla feinschliff no und des passt ...

aja wengan bestellen ... mir is da gestern no was eingefallen was i brauchen könnt nur jetz hab is wieder vergessen ...
bekommt man jetz die halskrause bei dem an typen?

@ farting & radikala: seids gestern eh no guat ham kumma (busverbindung und so ...)?

greetz

----------


## MelodicFarting

> zers! warts gestern no fest kreativ. name klingt scho mal ned schlecht.





> @ farting & radikala: seids gestern eh no guat ham kumma (busverbindung und so ...)?


wieso glaubst, woan ma gestern nu so kreativ. Haben bei dem 50Minütigen fußmarsch, gnuag zeit zum iwalegen kod  :Big Grin: 
Do fohrt schau ziemlich boid, da letzt bus weg... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## klana_radikala

4core klingt a geil, muass ma scho sogn  :Smile: 
owa wie des quad an quads erinnert erinnert des 4 an 4X
also do miassat nu i. was mit downhill dranghängt werdn

z.B. 4core downhill riders

@mc'i: i glaub du woitast da nu knöchel schoner kaufn damitst ned zruck knickst, oder?

der wiener hod dawei nu nix gsogt, werd eich am laufenden halten, sunst kennat ma e scho amoi bei chainreaction bestellen wens is

----------


## thisy/ TC

i was ned 4core daugt mir eigendlich ned so aber vielleicht binn i anfoch a bisl core geschädigt : hab 4 johr in ana hardcore band spüht 
war auf ca 1000 hardcore grindcore rapcore chaoscore..... Konzerten 
außadem was is wenn ma mehr leid werdn ?

----------


## klana_radikala

wir kennen e mehr leid werdn
owa de riders sand nun mal wir 4 soweit i was  :Smile: 
des ondre sand don sozusagen de "untertanen" bzw. steht don im vid: 
4core feat. dem dem und dem

----------


## MelodicFarting

> wir kennen e mehr leid werdn
> owa de riders sand nun mal wir 4 soweit i was 
> des ondre sand don sozusagen de "untertanen" bzw. steht don im vid:
> 
> 4core feat. dem dem und dem


neijo, darad i ned so mocha... 
waun nu weitare leid dazua kumman, daun schau glei gscheid und ned so hoiwade sochan. Voi de Hierarchie.. ned guad, do foan daun de leit oa oda zwoa moi mid, und daun nie wieda mea... 
jeder der dazua kommd, a paar mal mitfoart, dems intressiert, dera gaudi beim biken hod, und hia und do beim stammtisch dabei is, is bei de rider dabei, find i...

----------


## klana_radikala

so gangads a

sunst hed i gsogt wir sand de riders, und jeder konn gern mitofan etc., owa gründer und somit "teamfahrer" de de sponsorings etc. absahnen sand wir  :Smile:

----------


## klana_radikala

wie schau ma jetzt eigentlich aus? foad heid wer oder foa ma morgn?
weil i gib ma heid fix nu a rundal  :Smile:

----------


## MelodicFarting

fam wetter her zahts mi ned wirkli das i bis nach ebelsberg aussi foah ehrlich gsogt... bzw. druckad i des in mein zuastaund dawei a ned... hast ja ev. gestern eh mitgriagt, dass i schau a bissal angschlagen woa...xD

----------


## klana_radikala

i bin nu immer angeschlagen aber top motiviert das i mi in da vollen montur in sturm stell und a schlammschlacht moch  :Smile: 

owa so angeschlagen host a ned wirklich gewirkt auf mi  :Twisted:  

also du foast heid fix ned oder wie deaf i des versteh?

----------


## MelodicFarting

jo, wor jo a nu ziemlich boid am aufaung  :Big Grin: 
owa wiakli zahn duats mi ned so...kA muaß amoi drüwa schlofn.

----------


## klana_radikala

bis du wieder wach bist is scho finster und i bin längst auf der nächsten party  :Smile: 

i bin nu am überlegen ob i mim ghost durchn wald brettern soll bei der au oder mim hitec in ebelsberg in gatsch droppn soll

----------


## klana_radikala

hob bikeverbot griagt, polizei hod mi wieder ham gschickt kurz noch dem i los gfoan bin XD

----------


## MelodicFarting

> hob bikeverbot griagt, polizei hod mi wieder ham gschickt kurz noch dem i los gfoan bin XD

 Bikeverbot? Hams vorm Wald gsogt "Kummscht do ned rein?"  :Big Grin:  lol, wegen dem Sturm? xDaber war eh gscheid... bei uns han schon foi de fetzn gflogn...*@Novalis:*melodicfarting.dizzy-w3.at/fr...hp?threadid=15

----------


## klana_radikala

na, auf der straße sands steh bliebn nebn mir und hom mi zuwa gwinkt und gmand: foa ham, sturmwarnung is (woa e scho am heimweg)

----------


## MelodicFarting

*DIENSTAG 4.MÄRZ 2008
DH-STAMMTISCH beim Thisy. 

Näheres für die Rider hier

Wer sich bis morgen Nachmittag nicht meldet, wird angerufen 
*

----------


## MC Novalis

irghendwie find i mi auf unsrer site no ned ganz zurecht ... (i finds no einklein wenig unübersichtlich)
kann ma eigentlich an thread so wie da im dh-bord abonnieren, und ihn dann übers kontrollzentrum aufrufen?

----------


## klana_radikala

des anzi unübersichtliche is wen ma si einloggen will, do sollte man a fixe maskn mochn de immer obn is das ma sie jederzeit einloggen kennan

@all: mochts moi bei dera abstimmung mit damit ma wissn wos ma heid überhaupt moina soin ^^

----------


## thisy/ TC

Crewnamen

----------


## MelodicFarting

> des anzi unübersichtliche is wen ma si einloggen will, do sollte man a fixe maskn mochn de immer obn is das ma sie jederzeit einloggen kennan
> 
> @all: mochts moi bei dera abstimmung mit damit ma wissn wos ma heid überhaupt moina soin ^^


jo i woas,... des mit login kummt eh wieda.. problem wor netta, dass da plötzlich Fehlermeldungen erschienen sind, beim Einloggen... muaß i nu reparieren...^






> irghendwie find i mi auf unsrer site no ned ganz zurecht ... (i finds no einklein wenig unübersichtlich)
> kann ma eigentlich an thread so wie da im dh-bord abonnieren, und ihn dann übers kontrollzentrum aufrufen?


puh... i moch des eigentlich nie so.. xD mhm.. also, so a Funktion für Favoriten/Abonieren gibts schau.... muaß owa söwa schnö gach schaun...xD

----------


## MC Novalis

aaahh! jetz wosd es sagst, seh is a! *g*

thx

----------


## MelodicFarting

@novalis

melodicfarting.dizzy-w3.at/fr...id=186#post186

----------


## klana_radikala

hier können sich immer noch biker aus der gegend linz eintragen die noch nicht bei den linzer downridas dabei sind

----------

